# It's a Pacific Northwest thing... you wouldn't understand!



## GASoline71

Okay... I wanna give all the PNW guys a thread to post in. From the Redwoods in Northern California, to the HUGE Doug Firs of Washington and British Columbia... 

Here is the thread where big CC's, longer bars, full and 3/4 wrap handles, and full skip chains are the norm. The Spotted Owl and the Marbled Murrelet can be grilled over a hot bed of coals, and served with a side of endangered Chinook Salmon. Wash it all down with an Alaskan Amber beer.

Where V-8's are turned into racing saws, along with V-twins, and anything else 2 men (or women) can drop through a 30 inch log.

Where burly men have logged big timber since before the turn of the century (not 2000!), and continued that tradition ever since. Just read the Art Martin thread if you need a clue. It'll take you a few days to read. But you will be a better chain sharpener and logging history buff if you do.

From the land of big timber loggin' and cuttin'... Welcome!!! 

"Never give an Inch" 

Gary


----------



## SRT-Tech

Hear Hear!!  

i'm partial to Spotted Owl, marinated in the blood of freshly clubbed baby seals, topped with fresh orange slices stolen from the hippies, and protesters we like to go beat with ax handles...and yes, wash that owl down with icy cold beer!

  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rotax Robert

*No time right now*

Sorry, I don't have time to post at this time, going to be real busy puttin a whoopin on a few leaf kissers and tree huggers. be back real soon, this wont take long.

Rotax Robert


----------



## Rotax Robert

*freshly clubbed baby seals,*

freshly clubbed baby seals, And I thought this was mearly a canadian thing.:hmm3grin2orange: actualy I drank Canada Dry once, heck of a hangover though.

Rotax


----------



## Gravely Grinch

I'm not a PNW guy but with all the talk about baby seals I hadda post this.


----------



## John Ellison

Ever seen the size of the liver in those things?


----------



## Tzed250

*Dont forget*

What about the hoedads!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

John Ellison said:


> Ever seen the size of the liver in those things?


In a PNW logger? No, are they big?


----------



## Gologit

Wow! I better go tune up my 011.


----------



## John Ellison

:hmm3grin2orange: Hey you got me. No I meant the seals (not baby)


Mike Maas said:


> In a PNW logger? No, are they big?


----------



## Gologit

Mike Maas said:


> In a PNW logger? No, are they big?



Are what big? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Haywire Haywood

GASoline71 said:


> Where burly men have logged big timber since before the turn of the century



According to the history channel, most of the lumberjacks back in the day weren't burley. They averaged about 5'8 (IIRC), were thin and wirey but tough as nails. They burned about 8000 calories a day slinging their 3-4lb axes.

The term "skid row" originated from the saloons and houses of ill repute that sprang up along the road where the bull whackers were skidding their logs.

Ian


----------



## livewire

Rotax Robert said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to post at this time, going to be real busy puttin a whoopin on a *few leaf kissers and tree huggers*. be back real soon, this wont take long.
> 
> Rotax Robert



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bigbadbob

Rotax Robert said:


> freshly clubbed baby seals, And I thought this was mearly a canadian thing.:hmm3grin2orange: actualy I drank Canada Dry once, heck of a hangover though.
> 
> Rotax


But Canada Dry is just pop??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

GASoline71 said:


> ....(or women) can drop through a 30 inch log.



Protractor Patty?


----------



## AZLOGGER

Rotax Robert said:


> freshly clubbed baby seals, And I thought this was mearly a canadian thing.:hmm3grin2orange: actualy I drank Canada Dry once, heck of a hangover though.
> Rotax



*Rotax Robert:*
The Canada Dry did not give you the hangover it was the other ? you mixed in with the Canada Dry. It'll do it every time! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ValleyO'Giants

Just thought I would post a "small" doug fir that is on our plot!
If the tree makes me look small It's becasue I'm Only 6'3" 275lbs.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53

ValleyO'Giants said:


> Just thought I would post a "small" doug fir that is on our plot!
> If the tree makes me look small It's becasue I'm Only 6'3" 275lbs.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Knock it over!!! Send video...


----------



## windthrown

*Missing a state there...*



GASoline71 said:


> Okay... I wanna give all the PNW guys a thread to post in. From the Redwoods in Northern California, to the HUGE Doug Firs of Washington and British Columbia...
> 
> "Never give an Inch"
> 
> Gary



Huge Doug firs of BC and WA???? What????? You missed a state in there... 
_*THE*_ tallest Doug fir now standing is in Oregon. About 35 miles southwest of where we live, actually. Bull of the Woods, Valley of the Giants, and many other places in Oregon have many groves and even square miles of giant massive sized old growth Doug firs that are many hundreds of years old.  

Never Give and Inch... The Stampers lived here too.


----------



## timberrat

*enviro*



Rotax Robert said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to post at this time, going to be real busy puttin a whoopin on a few leaf kissers and tree huggers. be back real soon, this wont take long.
> 
> Rotax Robert


they make good pucnhin bags:hmm3grin2orange: 
loggers rule:yoyo: 

I am proud to be a tree killer.
spot owls taste good roast with salmon 
tree huggers are just another type of terrorist.


----------



## kevinj

ValleyO'Giants said:


> Just thought I would post a "small" doug fir that is on our plot!
> If the tree makes me look small It's becasue I'm Only 6'3" 275lbs.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah' but the tree is much older.
Give it a few years, you'll catch up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown

*Spotted owls and salmon roasts*

Talked to a BLM guy that was walking the creek here a few months ago, calling out for spotted owls taking a census. Our neighbor shot a few warning rounds off toward him up the creek a few miles from here, not knowing who he was the week before (read, RUN!). Not many spotted owls around here it seems, even though this is the heart of spotted owl country and the 'save the owl' campaign back whenever. Several large tracts of timber near here are reserved for habitat. It seems that the spotted owl is being replaced "au naturale" by the barred owl. They are moving in from the east at a fast pace and taking over the spotted owl's areas. 

Coho/silver salmon are also on the endangered species lists, more to the south of the Chinook runs. We get money from the Fed for leasing 5 acres along our creek here for Coho habitat (a few $hundred a year). They also paid us to fence it off to keep our sheep away from the creeksides, and paid for 2,000 trees to be planted in what was pasture there. It is called the CREP program. You cannot make a living at it, but they will pay for land improvements. BTW: Tow of our dogs recently ate a salmon out of the creek and we had to put them on antibiotics to keep them from croaking. The story around here goes that they used to fish for salmon with a pitchfork in that same creek. I have yet to see a salmon in there. 

I also see beaver in the creek now and then. Beavers are not good... For that matter elk are not good either. We have a lot of them here, and they destroy fencing, rip up baby trees, and eat our forest. Elk is good eating though, and under OR law, I get to (legally) shoot two a year here. And another 2 in 'emergency' situations. A few people come here to hunt with our permission. One lady bagged a deer without our permission. Tresspassed and was dragging it out of our pasture when I confronted her. She shot 5 rounds with ME in her backdrop. ME, not happy... blew the thing's head clean off with an SKS. 

The wild wild long bar and rifle west...


----------



## ValleyO'Giants

windthrown said:


> Huge Doug firs of BC and WA???? What????? You missed a state in there...
> _*THE*_ tallest Doug fir now standing is in Oregon. About 35 miles southwest of where we live, actually. Bull of the Woods, *Valley of the Giants*, and many other places in Oregon have many groves and even square miles of giant massive sized old growth Doug firs that are many hundreds of years old.



Here is one that I made into my avatar...


----------



## ValleyO'Giants

kevinj said:


> Yeah' but the tree is much older.
> Give it a few years, you'll catch up. :hmm3grin2orange:



Man I hope Not!
I think (hope) I'm done growing, at least width wise!


----------



## Spotted Owl

You guys got it all wrong. Spotted Owls are best made into soup. A little small for roasting whole and a tad greasy for frying. But best of all you haven't lived until you have used them feathers to wipe the the nasteies out of that bearded backend of yours. Soft, smooth and the don't smear at all.


I also think that Oregon has a few big firs still around, We live not far from valley of the giants out Willamina way and there a couple bigguns in there. The biggest fir I was part of removing was 13'9". Used two 084s ona 16' two head bar. Used spring boards abt 25' up on one side for the face and standing on the ground while we were chaceing the hinge. 

The PNW is the best place on Earth. Big wood, good weather and the best fishing and hunting on the planet if you know where to go and how to do it.

Owl


----------



## Tree Sling'r

And BTW, N. Cal is known for more than just Redwoods. Some of the biggest doug fir in the world sits in the draws in and around Salmon River, Happy Camp, Ti-Bar, Hoopa and Orleans. Then you have the Sugar Pine up against the Northern Sierras that will match nearly any doug fir. The reason they are still there is because it is Forrest Service and untouchable.

I do adore the PNW - big trees, big history and really beautiful.


----------



## Lakeside53

I have a doug fir stump in the back of my woods - 11 feet (a guess - today) DBH, and it was cut off with spring boards about 10 feet off the ground... but that was in 1896... How big was that sucker back then!

We got logged in 1896, then 1945-47... Now the trees are again 150-175 tall...


----------



## windthrown

*Sugar pines...*

Yah, we have big sugar pines here too. The tallest one in the world is about an hour southeast of here  Northern California certainly has big trees, and the tallest of all the trees on earth (Coast Redwoods). I lived there for about 20 years before moving back here. I kayak out of Happy Camp on the Klamath, and one of the best views that there is on earth is just north of Happy Camp on Greyback Road (AKA: Jefferson Highway). It overlooks the glacier scoured Klamath Valley and the Trinity Alps beyond. 

BTW: Do not belive the crap that they say about that Australian eucaliptus being 500 ft tall. They never verified the actual height. They also did a botony-physics study on tree cells and found that the physical limitation for any tree is about 450 ft tall. Beyond that and the capillary action that draws water up in plant cells breaks down. The newly measured Redwood trees that they found this summer in CA are below that height, and they found several new trees that are taller than the Stratosphere tree (it used to be considered the world's tallest, but no more).


----------



## windthrown

*Giant stumps*



Lakeside53 said:


> I have a doug fir stump in the back of my woods - 11 feet (a guess - today) DBH, and it was cut off with spring boards about 10 feet off the ground... but that was in 1896... How big was that sucker back then!
> 
> We got logged in 1896, then 1945-47... Now the trees are again 150-175 tall...



Yah, we have Doug fir stumps here that are 8-12 ft across about a foot off the ground. They were true giants. We also have a lot of bucked cedar and fir logs over 6 ft in diameter that they left here for whatever reasons. We have one Doug fir spar that is about 20 ft high (8 ft DBH) and you can still see the springboard cuts into it. This place was cut originally in 1880, again around 1920, horse logged in 1960 and high-graded in 1986 (worst possible logging method; clear cut would have been better). I have a neighbor that was raised here, and he said as a kid in the 60's this place was all moon-scape. Now it is regrown and he was blown away at some of the tree sizes around here.

We also have a lot of logging relics here. This area was a booming logging town before 1900. Then it declined. There was a log floom that went from here to a saw mill 5 miles away in 1900. There are still 20 ft soil berms here that are perpendicular to the hillside that were made to divert water from the back of the house here into the floom. There was also a small rail train that ran from another town to here in about 1910 and we still have some of the track rails on our property. I find yarding equipment buried here all the time. Old rusty single piston engines, bathtubs, engine blocks, snapped cables, and stuff like that. Also a lot of metal from what looked like a mill in one of our creeks here. They say that before 1960 about every draw around here had a mill in it. And a lot of old saws and stuff percolate up out of the ground here. The dogs dug up an old saw with square bolts about a month ago. I also found a pile of old relic saws rusted out in a mound of dirt in one of the pastures plowing it last year. 

We do not have anything as tall as 175 ft here. Maybe 125 ft at most. Some grand and Doug firs along the floom burm that were planted after the 1960 cut. We do have some really old maples and black oaks here though. We are restoring an oak meadow that was obviously burn-cleared by the Indians for hundreds of years. The oaks are mamoth sized in there. I figure they are at least 300 years old, maybe a lot older.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

windthrown said:


> Yah, we have big sugar pines here too. The tallest one in the world is about an hour southeast of here  Northern California certainly has big trees, and the tallest of all the trees on earth (Coast Redwoods). I lived there for about 20 years before moving back here. I kayak out of Happy Camp on the Klamath, and one of the best views that there is on earth is just north of Happy Camp on Greyback Road (AKA: Jefferson Highway). It overlooks the glacier scoured Klamath Valley and the Trinity Alps beyond.
> 
> BTW: Do not belive the crap that they say about that Australian eucaliptus being 500 ft tall. They never verified the actual height. They also did a botony-physics study on tree cells and found that the physical limitation for any tree is about 450 ft tall. Beyond that and the capillary action that draws water up in plant cells breaks down. The newly measured Redwood trees that they found this summer in CA are below that height, and they found several new trees that are taller than the Stratosphere tree (it used to be considered the world's tallest, but no more).




I go over Greyback all the time on my to the Oregon Coast, (with a stop by Jedidiah Smith State Park). Greyback is the head of Indian Creek, up by Kelly Lake.
The wood I am speaking of is further south off 96, down towards Clear Creek. All those drainages are loaded with what I like to call "Hooters". The further south down the Klamath the more impressive the wood.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Hey Randy, your bar is on upside down! 






Sweet old school pic man.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Not huge by any means, but a treat to just "find" out grouse hunting one day. The kinda tree you just like to sit and stare at. This was in a smaller stand or equally gorgeous fir and WRC down in a creek bed back on state ground. 

It'd be a blast to fall, but I'd not feel worthy to fall a beaut' like that.


----------



## GASoline71

Ahhh... as I put my corks up next to the pot bellied stove and grab me some beef jerkey, and a ladle full of beans from the pot on the stove. Wash it down with rot-gut coffee (with a little nip in it)... and let my tired bones finally relax.

Great posts and great pics you guys. Keep them comin'. I apologize for forgetting my Oregon friends to the south of me. Big trees in that thar state as well.

Here is a big Doug Fir that I found while grouse huntin' in Skagit County one day too Jeff. My buddy Roger is standin' next to the base of the stump. The top is blown out and it is prolly still 8 feet across where it is broke off.
















Gary


----------



## chowdozer

FHCW, you might want to get yer dogs eyes looked at. Gives me the willies!


----------



## GASoline71

Here is a couplea shots of the landing on the shovel side operation. Pictures taken from inside the cab of my Uncle's Log Truck. The guy that runs that shovel, could pick up a toothpick and dig the spinach out of your teeth with that grapple. Amazing what those guys can do with machinery that big.
















Gary


----------



## GASoline71

Here is a few of my Uncle Hal's Kenworth Log Truck. Haulin' a load of peckerpoles to Commencement Bay in Tacoma.
















LOGGERS RULE!   

Gary


----------



## GASoline71

After a day of cuttin'... it's BEER THIRTY!   






Gary


----------



## GASoline71

Even the kids are gonna be cutters! 






Gary


----------



## STIHL-KID

GASoline71 said:


> Here is a few of my Uncle Hal's Kenworth Log Truck. Haulin' a load of peckerpoles to Commencement Bay in Tacoma.
> 
> LOGGERS RULE!
> 
> Gary




Nice lookin' log truck! Hopefully in the near future I can land a job workin' on those rigs. Going to school right now and studing diesel/heavy equipment. What does that particular rig have for a powerplant? Cummins, Caterpillar, etc? Keep up the great posts!


----------



## GASoline71

STIHL-KID said:


> Nice lookin' log truck! Hopefully in the near future I can land a job workin' on those rigs. Going to school right now and studing diesel/heavy equipment. What does that particular rig have for a powerplant? Cummins, Caterpillar, etc? Keep up the great posts!



It's a Cummins. I'm not sure of what dispacement or HP rating. Hal just "retired" begining of last year. However he still gets calls to drive... and still does. Once it's in yer blood... it's hard to let it go.

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

chowdozer said:


> FHCW, you might want to get yer dogs eyes looked at. Gives me the willies!



He always does that! I assure you, he's quite sane.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Wow Gary, what a stud you are. Is this the picture you were telling me you posted on PNWstud.com?  

The caption reads, "yeah ladies, that's right....it is a long bar!"


----------



## SRT-Tech

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Not huge by any means, but a treat to just "find" out grouse hunting one day. The kinda tree you just like to sit and stare at. This was in a smaller stand or equally gorgeous fir and WRC down in a creek bed back on state ground.
> 
> It'd be a blast to fall, but I'd not feel worthy to fall a beaut' like that.



SATAN DOG!! SATAN DOG!!!


----------



## SRT-Tech

just found this old photo, Douglas fir from Oregon:






Classic British Columbia logging truck:


----------



## rbtree

I'm "flippin' out" over this thread!! 





Thanks for starting it Gary! 

Nice to meet some of you new guys.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Hey, isn't this undercut too small? Or is it the back cut opening up?  

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=41012




SRT-Tech said:


>


----------



## GASoline71

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Wow Gary, what a stud you are. Is this the picture you were telling me you posted on PNWstud.com?
> 
> The caption reads, "yeah ladies, that's right....it is a long bar!"



That's the 361 with a 25" bar mang! The 044 wears a 28"er, and has some 660 dawgs on it you might recognize. I guess I will have to finally take a picture of it soon.

Gary


----------



## Reddog

GASoline71 said:


> The 044 wears a 28"er, and has some 660 dawgs on it you might recognize. I guess I will have to finally take a picture of it soon.
> 
> Gary



I'll bet it looks alot like this but with 660 dawgs on it.


----------



## bwalker

What kind of grouse are you guys hunting in timber like that?


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

bwalker said:


> What kind of grouse are you guys hunting in timber like that?



Spruce and blue mainly. Typically, you'll find them in thicker underbrush, and younger, smaller stands, and not so much old growth, but in a day of walking, you go through stuff like this.

Here's a spruce I shot with a bow on a moose hunt several years ago.


----------



## STIHL-KID

Nice lookin' grouse Jeff! The last time I went grouse hunting was with my Ol' man up on the Peninsula a few years back. It was just natural to see at least one or two while walking through the forest. Grouse are really stupid birds! I have seen them standing on the side of the logging roads while driving by, no movement. I have read that these birds use "gravel" to help digest their food. I always have fun blasting them with a 410 scatter gun. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## smithie55

*Thanks for a place to hang my hat Gass-o-lean*



> *bwalker:* What kind of grouse are you guys hunting in timber like that?







==========================================================
I think he's talking about this grouse ladder


----------



## smithie55

That's the back cut openin up, why else would them fellas be lookin at the camera:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw

Hey, I live in Victora British Columbia. Lots of big wood around here, still lots of old growth around. The biggest Fir I ve cut so far is 40" dia, I ve also done up a 30"dia Oak. Here is my lineup hope the pics work, first time trying to post pics. 

Husky 394xp has a 33" bar, and a Full wrap handle bar.

Husky 345-e has a 18" bar.

Splitter is a 5hp honda, 20ton.


----------



## bwalker

> Spruce and blue mainly. Typically, you'll find them in thicker underbrush, and younger, smaller stands, and not so much old growth, but in a day of walking, you go through stuff like this.
> 
> Here's a spruce I shot with a bow on a moose hunt several years ago.


 I am used to hunting ruffed grouse in thick nasty cover like regenerated aspen cuts, etc. never seen any birds in a climax forest like that. We have spruce grouse all over the place where I work in Canada. I dont have the heart to hunt them though as they semi tame. Spruce grouse just dont flush like a rough grouse do.


----------



## windthrown

*Grouse and turkeys...*

We have blue and ruffed grouse around here. I see them a lot when I am out with my girlfriend off-roading. Also a lot of turkeys. I was watching a hunting show last fall with all these guys way out in the sticks hiding in blinds and camo gear making turkey calls waiting for some turkeys to come along to shoot. I looked out my livingroom window and there were 4 tom turkeys lined up looking in the window at us on the couch. I mean, all I would have to do is open the window and shoot. No sport in that... gobs of wild turkeys always wandering around here.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

bwalker said:


> I am used to hunting ruffed grouse in thick nasty cover like regenerated aspen cuts, etc. never seen any birds in a climax forest like that. We have spruce grouse all over the place where I work in Canada. I dont have the heart to hunt them though as they semi tame. Spruce grouse just dont flush like a rough grouse do.



Like I said, you'll find them in thicker, younger cover. That day just took me through the older stand as we got lower into the valley. I'd not call spruce grouse tame, they just hold really well. So well, I was able to shoot that one with a bow. To just walk through the woods and see one standing in the road and shoot it at 15' is pretty weak, but with a good dog to flush them out ahead of you, they're as sporting as any other upland bird. And they're good for my dog, as this was his first year, and it was nice to have birds hold well and not flush or run way ahead of him.

This is more a common grouse setting, and was the same day as the old growth picture.

I didn't embed the first pic for the dial-up guys, and it was another page stretcher.


----------



## GASoline71

Reddog said:


> I'll bet it looks alot like this but with 660 dawgs on it.



Hmmm... that saw does look very familiar Wally...:hmm3grin2orange: 

Thanks again mang!

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

So Gary, those dogs I sent you for the 361 are on the 044? Do they line up?


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

TreeBarber, I see you're reading this! Welcome my friend. I missed you at work last week. I worked yesterday to get the 91 out the door so Leary could do the runs today.

Give us a good PNW logging story.....perhaps....maybe a trailer incident back in the day......


----------



## Reddog

fishhuntcutwood said:


> So Gary, those dogs I sent you for the 361 are on the 044? Do they line up?



Jeff,
When I bought my 441. We were comparing different Dawgs to make sure they would fit, and if I remember right they all have the same hole pattern 361-660. This is were Lake comes along and tells me, I am wrong.


----------



## Lakeside53

on the 441, the BIG dogs on the magnum wrap are actually the 066 dogs - the 1122 664 0506 and the outer 1122 664 501


----------



## Timberhauler

I've never been to the PNW,and I don't have any pictures.I quit taking pictures of my jobsites because every time I have taken a picture of a particular tree or patch of woods,something went wrong and someone either got hurt,or there was a near miss.Sound crazy I know..But here in SC,I cleared two acres of virgin patch of hardwoods a few years ago.I was called in for the job because the trees had to be selectively cut,and many had to be topped before they could be dropped.I rented a Deere 648G skidder for this task.The smallest tree that came out of there was six feet across at the stump.They were all over 175 feet tall,and one tree usually made four full loads of saw timber,and at least a load or two of pulp wood.I bought a 088 stihl for this task and used a six foot bar.It took two months to get these trees out...62 trees came out all together.Even though it was a fun and unforgettable experience,it was almost heartbreaking to cut some of these trees that had probably been there over 200 years.The purpose was to thin them out so they weren't touching each other and hopefully prolong the life of the ones remaining.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Timberhauler said:


> ...it was almost heartbreaking to cut some of these trees that had probably been there over 200 years.The purpose was to thin them out so they weren't touching each other and hopefully prolong the life of the ones remaining.



Just good forest management.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Reddog said:


> Jeff,
> When I bought my 441. We were comparing different Dawgs to make sure they would fit, and if I remember right they all have the same hole pattern 361-660. This is were Lake comes along and tells me, I am wrong.



Same pattern, yes, but a different offset. I had to redrill and grind a bit on the 440 dogs to fit my 361 to get the points to line up. The dogs I sent Gary had the original bolt holes on the outside dog entirely removed if I remember correctly.

Jeff


----------



## 820wards

Gary,

Would love to see a picture of your Buick 215 saw. I put the same motor in a 1970 Opel GT.

jerry-


----------



## Ianab

There is a Pacific South West too 

We have some decent trees here as well  

This is a Youtube video one of the locals posted, helmet cam of a log truck driver following another truck down a hill. Make sure you have the audio on, they are on the exhaust brakes for the whole 5 minutes and check the size of the logs on the front truck.
opcorn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztuDvGeFLhc opcorn: 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## GASoline71

fishhuntcutwood said:


> So Gary, those dogs I sent you for the 361 are on the 044? Do they line up?



Yup... the holes you drilled match the stock 044 outer holes perfectly.

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

GASoline71 said:


> Yup... the holes you drilled match the stock 044 outer holes perfectly.
> 
> Gary



Yeah, but do the points line up? Maybe it's because you have the half wrap clutch cover...


----------



## GASoline71

Yes... workin' on that next... oh wait... dual-port muffler cover is next... crap.

Anyways... I will eventually have the full wrap handle and all that good stuff.

I had a nice Doug Fir loggers breakfast of wood chips on Saturday mornin'. Cuttin' clutch side up on a side hill on a big 'un. I really need to get the longer clutch cover and a full or 3/4 wrap on this thing.

Gary


----------



## GASoline71

Here is an excellent example for all of you non-PNW guys that scoff at the longer bars and skip chains out here.







Just look at where this guy is positioned at while makin' the face cut on this big'un. That 046 has a 32" bar on it and a wrap handle. He is standin' on a STEEP sidehill, below the tree. Sometimes this is the only place you can be.

Gary


----------



## IchWarriorMkII

I think I might be a little jealous of your big trees... but it might be the best for a self taught goon like myself that I can only play with little trees/shrubs...


----------



## Timberhauler

That's about what all those oaks I mentioned above looked like..Lucky for me,the ground was flat though.I did grow up in the mountains though...I'm coming over there one of these days and climb one of those monster trees.If I had the resources,I also wouldn't mind seeing if I could find a small patch of those big trees that need thinned out or cleared,and traveling out there and doing the job just so I could tell my grandchildren about it someday.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

GASoline71 said:


> Here is an excellent example for all of you non-PNW guys that scoff at the longer bars and skip chains out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at where this guy is positioned at while makin' the face cut on this big'un. That 046 has a 32" bar on it and a wrap handle. He is standin' on a STEEP sidehill, below the tree. Sometimes this is the only place you can be.
> 
> Gary



Just finishing his under cut, he'll get back on top to throw in the back cut. Nice low stump though. Too bad he's wearing one of those goofy hardhats though.


----------



## 16gauge

Tree Sling'r said:


> Just finishing his under cut, he'll get back on top to throw in the back cut. Nice low stump though. Too bad he's wearing one of those goofy hardhats though.



Now that is a scary picture. Does anyone here have a pic of an Alaska Sitka Spruce? Or were they all harvested for the nose cones on our submarine launched ballistic missiles...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

GASoline71 said:


> Here is an excellent example for all of you non-PNW guys that scoff at the longer bars and skip chains out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at where this guy is positioned at while makin' the face cut on this big'un. That 046 has a 32" bar on it and a wrap handle. He is standin' on a STEEP sidehill, below the tree. Sometimes this is the only place you can be.
> 
> Gary



Yep, let's revisit this one-

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=30994


----------



## 820wards

Timberhauler said:


> That's about what all those oaks I mentioned above looked like..Lucky for me,the ground was flat though.I did grow up in the mountains though...I'm coming over there one of these days and climb one of those monster trees.If I had the resources,I also wouldn't mind seeing if I could find a small patch of those big trees that need thinned out or cleared,and traveling out there and doing the job just so I could tell my grandchildren about it someday.



** Those big trees are fun to cut providing they are already on the ground. My son and I had to cut a scrub oak down behind my cabin because it had root rot. (see picture)

I attached a picture of cut oak a friend and I cut from one tree that a storm blew over a few years back. We still haven't cut the entire stump up yet because there is so much wood. 

If you ever get the chance to cut dry oak in CA bring extra blades. That dry oak really dulls them.

jerry-


----------



## brian660

ahh the PNW... where the men are men and the livestock is nervous.

your right I don`t understand :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beelsr

GASoline71 said:


> Here is an excellent example for all of you non-PNW guys that scoff at the longer bars and skip chains out here.



I'd never scoff at anyone who needs to talk about how long his bar is. Giggle maybe. But never scoff....  




GASoline71 said:


> That 046 has a 32" bar on it and a wrap handle.



But........ he's NOT using the wrap.... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53

beelsr said:


> But........ he's NOT using the wrap.... :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




He would if he was taller


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Here's a couple of long bar shots. (460/32") Albiet residential.....

One is a 90' alder I put down in a 91' fenced yard. The second is a bad WRC that my buddy TreeBarber had the cajones to climb before I falled the spar.


----------



## windthrown

*Alders...*

Yah... alder. I cut a lot of fairly large diameter alder here. Good firewood and fairly light so not too hard on bars or saws to cut. Long bar trees. Good commercial value lately too. Fast growing, I planted several hundred red alders here last year for errosion control along the creek.


----------



## windthrown

*Big wood*

The biggest trees I ever saw cut down were in the Sierras. Jeffery pines. A crew cut them up for breakfast. Literally, they were cutting and I was having breakfast watching them at a campground just north of Yosemite National Park (at Niagra Rim). They had them down, bucked and loaded onto trucks before noon, when I broke camp. I did not realize how large they were until I drove by the trucks. 5'-6' diameter bucked logs. One log per trailer stuff.

Big logs are an issue here of late for env. issues, but also for milling. Mills seem to be buying smaller diameter logs and not many are set up for milling the really big ones. Big trees also have a lot of rot and problem wood that the mills subrtract value for. Our neighbors had 5 acres of 3'+ DBH stuff felled last spring becasue they were afraid that they would be restricted for env. stuff if they did not harvest them now. They were disappointed at the resulting price becasue of decay and rot in the wood and the cost of trucking to a mill that could cut that size wood. 

I am planting a lot of redwood here in boggy areas that Doug firs do not do well in. The forest Rx guy says that we will not get a good price on it becasue no one around here is set up to mill redwood. However, I pointed out that by the time the seedlings are ready to be cut down I will be in my 90's, and so that will probably not really be a relavent issue then. :jester:


----------



## .aspx

Whatcom County Representing!


----------



## GASoline71

I hate cuttin' Alder. Haven't had many to do in awhile. Friggin' prone to exploding and barberchairs... not to mention the orange crap that gets all over and stains everything. 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

Can I be in the club? my 044 only has a 28" bar with a full skip chisel chain but I use its full length a lot of the time. Enumclaw Wa formerly a pure logging town turning into suburbia. Nice having our own thread.


----------



## GASoline71

bks044 said:


> Can I be in the club? my 044 only has a 28" bar with a full skip chisel chain but I use its full length a lot of the time. Enumclaw Wa formerly a pure logging town turning into suburbia. Nice having our own thread.



My 044 wears a 28"er too mang! So you're in Enumclaw... I'm originally from Orting... just down the road from ya. Now I'm up here on Whidbey Island. 

See ya at the Buckley Log Show! Look for Robert Andrews (Rotax Robert on here). He's an Enumclaw guy too. Also owns the Predator V-8 Hot Saw.

Gary


----------



## Spotted Owl

Nothing to be added for the last three days? Seems kinda quiet for the NW

Since we're talkin about the PNW, how many are thinking about or are going to the Oregon Logging Conference?

http://www.oregonloggingconference.com/index.html

My boy wants to be there on sat. He likes watching the HSFSC. He's been working on his climbing, and his saw techniques. He wants to start throwing soon along with a couple other things.

We've been to three or four of these some are better than others. A few years ago it seemed awfully small with not much around that time.


I'll also agree that alder is one of my least favorites. Lots of pent up explosive energy hiding in them babies. Although is does burn pretty fair in the stove. 

If your worried about the orange stain try this. Get a new Beavers sweatshirt an orange one, then wash it for the first time with your alder clothes. Your stuff will come out orange from the faded sweatshirt so you won't have to worry about staining your stuff since it will already be orange. The Beaver shirt will come out trashed from your workin clothes. Throw the sweatshirt in the garbage around some Beav fans and yell

GO DUCKS!!!

Anyway whats your take on the OLC if you've been?

Owl


----------



## livewire

Spotted Owl said:


> Nothing to be added for the last three days? Seems kinda quiet for the NW



That's 'cause it's been clear and sunny up here!!! Gotta get it while it's hot!


----------



## SawTroll

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Spruce and blue mainly. Typically, you'll find them in thicker underbrush, and younger, smaller stands, and not so much old growth, but in a day of walking, you go through stuff like this.
> 
> Here's a spruce I shot with a bow on a moose hunt several years ago.



That tree looks more like a smaller birch, than a spruce.......

:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

...just _*had to*_ say it......


----------



## windthrown

*Alder*



GASoline71 said:


> I hate cuttin' Alder. Haven't had many to do in awhile. Friggin' prone to exploding and barberchairs... not to mention the orange crap that gets all over and stains everything.
> 
> Gary



Yah, that is what all the sawyers here say too. And why I knock 'em down with a tractor sometimes. I dropped 3 more here today. The price of alder right now is higher than for Doug fir.


----------



## windthrown

Spotted Owl said:


> Nothing to be added for the last three days? Seems kinda quiet for the NW
> 
> Since we're talkin about the PNW, how many are thinking about or are going to the Oregon Logging Conference?
> 
> Owl



Quiet here in the PNW 'cause its not been raining after gobs of rain/flooding in November/December. 

Went to the conference last year. I live less than a hour from Eugene. I was not that impressed. Lots of toothless loggers from up north :hmm3grin2orange: that made it impossible to shop at Terra Tech when I was picking up tree planting supplies. They gave a discount to the conference people and the line was out the door... ;(


----------



## Spotted Owl

It has been awfull nice around here lately with out the ice, snow, wind and rain. Keep the weather like this and the rivers will be down and getting the perfect green color. Might get alittle driftin in real soon.

Hey Windthrown

Does it seem like the conference is sliding down hill alittle more each year?
This year I am hearing the they have Lars Larsen as the key speaker. I don't understand why Lars but I suppose that they have a reason. Seems like they would want someone speaking that has something to do with the industry. Maybe he does but listening to him on the radio from time to time I don't see his ties to the woods.

Anyone in the PNW enjoy while it's here cause we all know it aint gonna last long.

Owl


----------



## bman

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Like I said, you'll find them in thicker, younger cover. That day just took me through the older stand as we got lower into the valley. I'd not call spruce grouse tame, they just hold really well. So well, I was able to shoot that one with a bow. To just walk through the woods and see one standing in the road and shoot it at 15' is pretty weak, but with a good dog to flush them out ahead of you, they're as sporting as any other upland bird. And they're good for my dog, as this was his first year, and it was nice to have birds hold well and not flush or run way ahead of him.
> 
> This is more a common grouse setting, and was the same day as the old growth picture.
> 
> I didn't embed the first pic for the dial-up guys, and it was another page stretcher.


Yep its a PNW thing, cause if you drop out of that massive timber land and drive a few hours east to the desert caynon lands you get to hunt the other "PNW Thing-game bird"- Chukar! You havent hunted upland birds until you put one of those buggers in the game vest.


----------



## windthrown

*Eugene Logging Show*



Spotted Owl said:


> Hey Windthrown
> 
> Does it seem like the conference is sliding down hill alittle more each year?
> 
> Owl



I cannot say which direction the logging show is going as I had not been to any before last year. I found out about it when I was at Terra Tech on a shopping trip to Eugene last year and so I poked my head over there for a few hours. I go to Eugene once every 2 weeks or so to Costco for beer and dog food. My girlfriend raises livestock guardian dogs (Great Pyranese cross) to keep all the PNW AS horndoggies away from the sheep :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71

Bump... anybody get any sawdust in their ears today??? 

Removed 3 decent sized Alders for a guy that hung all three of them. He had an old Echo that he was usin'. Pretty neat old saw, but none of his chains were near bein' sharp. After lookin' at the bar rails on the saw, I don't think he was usin' any bar oil either. All of his face cuts and back cuts (sloped of course) were burnt. Looked like he had been usin' his saw as a wood burner.

Anyways... I "stepped" the hung Alders down and got all three on the ground safely, when his neighbor came over and had me look at a big ol' Doug. Took that one out too... standard no frills big (120') tree hit the ground. We bucked 'er up, cleaned up the mess, got paid for both jobs, unloaded the wood, and proceeded to cook some burgers on the grill and drink some beer! 

Gary


----------



## livewire

*Good bump Gary!*

Sounds like you earned yourself some new toy cash! Post some pics ifnya ever get 'em


----------



## parrisw

Nothing big here but just cleaning up storm damage, these are only some trees that we cut up that day, many many trees cam down.


----------



## Dok

What did you, send all your rain down here? We got 5.5" of rain over the weekend. Don't worry, we're sending it back!  
Brad


----------



## livewire

Dok said:


> What did you, send all your rain down here? We got 5.5" of rain over the weekend. Don't worry, we're sending it back!
> Brad



Make sure it kicks out over the water when you send it back up north. We've got plenty of our own!!!


----------



## Dok

I can't complain, January was dry and I got in plenty of quail hunting (we do it with shotguns down here :biggrinbounce2: ) and cutting. The rain gave me an excuse to stay in the garage and finish the 440 rebuild. Now if you'll just keep the rain up north for the weekend....
Brad


----------



## hvy048

*Thanks for starting this thread......love seeing those old pix.*



GASoline71 said:


> Bump... anybody get any sawdust in their ears today???
> 
> Removed 3 decent sized Alders for a guy that hung all three of them. He had an old Echo that he was usin'. Pretty neat old saw, but none of his chains were near bein' sharp. After lookin' at the bar rails on the saw, I don't think he was usin' any bar oil either. All of his face cuts and back cuts (sloped of course) were burnt. Looked like he had been usin' his saw as a wood burner.
> 
> Anyways... I "stepped" the hung Alders down and got all three on the ground safely, when his neighbor came over and had me look at a big ol' Doug. Took that one out too... standard no frills big (120') tree hit the ground. We bucked 'er up, cleaned up the mess, got paid for both jobs, unloaded the wood, and proceeded to cook some burgers on the grill and drink some beer!
> 
> Gary



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wmthrower

Have family in SW Oregon. Cut some wood out there a few times. Used an 044 with 30" bar and semi or full-skip on it. Usually oak or madrone is what they burn. 
So I guess I don't really have a claim in the PNW but am familiar.


----------



## FDB

livewire said:


> Make sure it kicks out over the water when you send it back up north. We've got plenty of our own!!!




Please dont send it back our rivers are just getting perfect to see steel!

PS keep them seals and sealions down there with you too!


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Fully qualified*

My dual ported 066 32" bar wrap handle arrived today(yippee) so I now feel fully qualified to be in the PNW Thing club. When my 064 32" bar arrived I still felt a little inadequate it has a flush handle. I love the power of the 066 but the 064 feels so sweet like a big 044. The 066 does feel great to but I could see the 064 becoming my pet after I fully go thru it. YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAA:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71

Still waitin' on the USA full wrap for my 044 from Madsen's... it's on backorder!!!:bang: Has been for 2 weeks. Oh well, it'll be here soon enough.

Gary


----------



## rahtreelimbs

GASoline71 said:


> Still waitin' on the USA full wrap for my 044 from Madsen's... it's on backorder!!!:bang: Has been for 2 weeks. Oh well, it'll be here soon enough.
> 
> Gary



Gary, the gent that makes the wraps for Madsens is just plain slow.

I believe that there are only 3 3/4 wrap hanldes for the 361 out there.......Fishhuntcutwood has 1 and I have 2!

The second one I had ordered took 4-5 mos. to get!!!


----------



## GASoline71

I called to day and they said, "They should be here very soon..." That is exactly what the dude said 2 weeks ago when I place the order. I'm pretty close to cancelling the order and findin' one another way. I have a job comin' up that is on another sidehill that I really could use the full wrap. 

Steep hill + big trees = full wrap!

Gary


----------



## Timberhauler

GASoline71 said:


> Bump... anybody get any sawdust in their ears today???
> Gary



Even though I'm on the east coast...This is one of my favorite threads.
Hell yeah I got sawdust in my ears.Thats what I use for hearing protection.


----------



## wmthrower

What are the differences with a 3/4 wrap? I'm familiar with the full wrap but not the 3/4.


----------



## Lakeside53

3/4 doesn't go underneath the chain


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Lakeside53 said:


> 3/4 doesn't go underneath the chain



I think they often get confused. 3/4 here.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

GASoline71 said:


> I called to day and they said, "They should be here very soon..." That is exactly what the dude said 2 weeks ago when I place the order. I'm pretty close to cancelling the order and findin' one another way. I have a job comin' up that is on another sidehill that I really could use the full wrap.
> 
> Steep hill + big trees = full wrap! Gary




USA makes 2 different types of 3/4/full wrap handle bars. The 3/4 type are weak and bend easy. The true full wrap are strong but don't let the saw sit flat. Personally, I prefer the stock Stihl 3/4/full wrap handle bars.


----------



## GASoline71

I have found a couple of 3/4 wraps locally, and think I am gonna cancel my order to Madsen's... Been close to a month now. Jeff (fishhuntcutwood) told me that it took over 2 1/2 months to get the 3/4 wrap for his 361.

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53

Just buy the stihl kit.. I like mine..


----------



## GASoline71

Changed the order to the 3/4 wrap because they had it in stock. It will be here Monday.

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

GASoline71 said:


> Jeff (fishhuntcutwood) told me that it took over 2 1/2 months to get the 3/4 wrap for his 361.



But mine was the *FIRST* one for the 361! It took four months of pestering Madsen's. And they were good enough to humor me, and in turn pester USA to get it made. Worth the wait IMO, but that was before the Stihl factory kit for the 361 had been conceived. 

See, I'm a trend setter! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RiverRat2

*Yeah thats about right!!!!!*



fishhuntcutwood said:


> But mine was the *FIRST* one for the 361! It took four months of pestering Madsen's. And they were good enough to humor me, and in turn pester USA to get it made. Worth the wait IMO, but that was before the Stihl factory kit for the 361 had been conceived.
> 
> See, I'm a trend setter! :biggrinbounce2:



Good to see yas about FHCW,,,,i'm going to be wettin a few hooks in the next few weeks I like the looks of the USA one,,, do they make it for an MS 440 mag?


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

RiverRat2 said:


> I like the looks of the USA one,,, do they make it for an MS 440 mag?



Yep. Full and 3/4 wrap. Same as the 460.

Jeff


----------



## SawTroll

He he, I removed the small dawgs that was on my 361, and never missed them..........:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: 

It is all about the application, as usual. :rockn:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

SawTroll said:


> He he, I removed the small dawgs that was on my 361, and never missed them..........:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> It is all about the application, as usual. :rockn:



And with your application, you wouldn't miss them. You're right about that. Dogs are about leverage. On your smaller diameter trees, thinner bark, cutting with shorter bars, the saw is much more magagable without dogs. And as long as your muffler is stock, with the stock port, you should be OK as far as not getting your muffler too close to the wood.

I don't dog in when I'm clearing vine maple or sh** stick alder out here. In fact, on vine maple, the dogs can actually grab the tree as it's going over and you've got to yank your saw out or it'll get tangled in the tree.

Jeff


----------



## Timberhauler

Remove the dogs?????.....You might as well remove the bar and chain


----------



## A100HVA

howdy guys (& gals) i just joined this site.its a good one.the pacific northwest is my favorite vaca spot!!!!.i got hooked on it during my first trip there.big wood country.i go out there every year now,and would like to spend some steady time there when i retire,but untill then i'll have to get by-by way of vaca travel.sure is different than new england.on my first trip out there i was invited by a distributor friend of mine to come try out a new saw husqvarna was feild testing in the proto-type stage (3120) that was a treat of a lifetime for me.thats why i go back every year,i've met many new people there and continue to do so every trip.on last trip i met one of the members here that lives in cresent city,ca. so the list just keeps gettin' better & better! sure is the best place to be that i found so far! i thought i would drop a note about "it's a pacific northwest thing...you wouldn't understand!" cause i do!


----------



## Timberhauler

Welcome.


----------



## Lakeside53

SawTroll said:


> He he, I removed the small dawgs that was on my 361, and never missed them..........:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



HUH???? :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: 

You must be just ice carving...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Grow up in upstate New York(some trees still have the Kings Mark)

Army marrige, go to socal with then wife and always child

wife says bye after 5 years in school

I get child,and she asks if we are going to go on vacation, hadn't in 5 years

Get canoe go to BC, thought it seemed like home

Never made it to Mexico (2hours) but went to BC nearly every year

stopped in Eugene, to visit my cousin the ex-hodad

You are right---you wouldn't understand


----------



## windthrown

*PNW great this weekend!*

Supposed to be a big storm through here this weekend... well, we seem to have missed it. Threatened to rain yesterday, a few drops maybe. Today? Sunny, and about 65 degrees! 

Spring has sprung here. The trees are starting to leaf out or bloom. Daffolils are up. Ah... summer is coming!


----------



## A100HVA

windthrown said:


> Supposed to be a big storm through here this weekend... well, we seem to have missed it. Threatened to rain yesterday, a few drops maybe. Today? Sunny, and about 65 degrees!
> 
> Spring has sprung here. The trees are starting to leaf out or bloom. Daffolils are up. Ah... summer is coming!



AHHH...its up into the 50's here today,muddy and melting it's comming here too!:rockn:


----------



## hvy048

*Spring is springing!*

Yesterday was the first day that I could move my tractor without sinking!!
And YUP!...the daffodils and crocus are poking up thru the ground.
ZIPITY DOO DAH! Robins are chirping, starlings are belching and the worms are wearing float coats...springs a comin' !
Have a GRAND DAY!

hvy048


----------



## rbtree

windthrown said:


> Supposed to be a big storm through here this weekend... well, we seem to have missed it. Threatened to rain yesterday, a few drops maybe. Today? Sunny, and about 65 degrees!
> 
> Spring has sprung here. The trees are starting to leaf out or bloom. Daffolils are up. Ah... summer is coming!



Just light rain here in Seattle, not much wind either.

But 3.4 inches of rain at Mt Baker in last 36 hours, and still coming down hard. http://www.nwac.us/products/OSOMTB
52 degrees at 4450 feet Crystal Mt base. The storm tracked north as Mt Hood Meadows only got 1/2 inch of rain today.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

West End got dumped on. All my rivers are blown.  

Very nice mid-Peninsula here today.


----------



## Lakeside53

We "were" in the rain shadow, but it's dumpng like crazy now. 60 degrees.. slugs are out, must be spring... 44 up at Steven pass (4000 feet), so that will all be comming down the rivers tonight, together with some portion of the 90 inches of base... Might have to put the ski gear away for the year.

Got washed out myself - planted about 60 trees in the past two days... 30 of the Xmas trees (2017 onwards), the rest to replace my trees downed in the windstorm/cleanup.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Yes Spring is here!!!!*

 78* today sun was shining,,,, went and took care of several Trees we planted after we had removed a couple of problem trees,,,,, @ St Henry's Catholic Church,,, watered and fertilized,,,, Looking good budding out with some leaves coming on,,, Saw plenty of Boats @ the landing, everybody taking em out for a spring shake down cruise. That Reminds me I gotta get mine ready,,,,,,, Gonna do that and break out the brushcutter and mowers next Weekend


----------



## RiverRat2

Lakeside53 said:


> We "were" in the rain shadow, but it's dumpng like crazy now. 60 degrees.. slugs are out, must be spring... 44 up at Steven pass (4000 feet), so that will all be comming down the rivers tonight, together with some portion of the 90 inches of base... Might have to put the ski gear away for the year.
> 
> Got washed out myself - planted about 60 trees in the past two days... 30 of the Xmas trees (2017 onwards), the rest to replace my trees downed in the windstorm/cleanup.



Andy do you cut those Christmas trees or do you root ball & pot them ????


----------



## STIHL-KID

The weather has been really warm around here. Today was 61 degrees with a slight breeze........I guess we missed the big rain storm? Yep, Spring is coming!
Saw a lot of quail running around today, also the robins are back in great numbers. Time to dust off my fishing gear!!!


----------



## Lakeside53

RiverRat2 said:


> Andy do you cut those Christmas trees or do you root ball & pot them ????



Cut... Plant some each couple of years... 0.70c each now (Noble firs).. haven't had to buy a $120 Xmas tree in 12 years. Even gave a few away..


----------



## GASoline71

Lakeside53 said:


> We "were" in the rain shadow, but it's dumpng like crazy now. 60 degrees.. slugs are out, must be spring... 44 up at Steven pass (4000 feet), so that will all be comming down the rivers tonight, together with some portion of the 90 inches of base... Might have to put the ski gear away for the year.
> 
> Got washed out myself - planted about 60 trees in the past two days... 30 of the Xmas trees (2017 onwards), the rest to replace my trees downed in the windstorm/cleanup.



How's the sattelite dish comin'...:hmm3grin2orange: 

Gary


----------



## Timberhauler

Lakeside53 said:


> Cut... Plant some each couple of years... 0.70c each now (Noble firs).. haven't had to buy a $120 Xmas tree in 12 years. Even gave a few away..



How big do those Noble firs come at 0.70c each......I need to figure out something to plant that will grow fairly quick and hide my wood piles from the road...I don't want to start getting visit's from DHEC


----------



## Lakeside53

They are about 3 inches...  


If you want FAST, get Leyland Cypress.... 4 feet a year after they get going..... maybe more where you are.


----------



## GASoline71

Here is the 044 with the new 3/4 wrap installed. Plus one of me screwin' around with the camera.

Gary


----------



## wmthrower

Thanks for the explanation on the 3/4 wrap Lakeside. That's what I thought but I've seen that style called "full wrap" before and I always questioned it myself. 
The next month or two were always my favorite to get out there. You could still mow the lawn or burn without a permit. Winter isn't bad but I miss the cold and snow. I know, I'm different.


----------



## SWE#Kipp

GASoline71 said:


> Here is the 044 with the new 3/4 wrap installed. Plus one of me screwin' around with the camera.
> 
> Gary



Thats look really good, which they had 3/4 wrap handles to husky saws !!!
would have been sweet on my 372xpg


----------



## GASoline71

SWE#Kipp said:


> Thats look really good, which they had 3/4 wrap handles to husky saws !!!
> would have been sweet on my 372xpg



That would be sweet for a 372XP. 

Gary


----------



## SawTroll

GASoline71 said:


> That would be sweet for a 372XP.
> 
> Gary




I don't want it on mine, but as allways it is all about the application.......:taped:


----------



## GASoline71

I know Niko... you run a shorter bar too... 

Gary


----------



## hvy048

*Just about the same!*

Hey Gary!....looks like we have about the same taste in saws.....'cept yours is longer! Don't let that go to your head! 
I put mine together totally from fleabay. Saw was $625 + shipping. The 3/4 wraps cost $45, and the dogs around $30 to my front door.
I left my 32" bar on the old 048 to use when I need that extra length.....there I go again..........The mud is drying!.....Have a great day!!
Jack


----------



## B_Turner

Lakeside53 said:


> They are about 3 inches...
> 
> 
> If you want FAST, get Leyland Cypress.... 4 feet a year after they get going..... maybe more where you are.



Lakeside, where are you finding small noble firs? I used to have a source, but it's gone. We haven't bought a tree since we moved to this property, but we are just about out of harvestable noble firs.

If you want big, I'll give you a few plugs I have (I have too many) of giant sequoia. THey do well here if they get some sun. Take a few years to start, then start growing tall and wide.

They don't transplant well, I've found, and once they are a few feet tall they like to stay where they are.


----------



## Timberhauler

I wonder if those sequoia trees would grow here..Everyone has leyland's...I'm kind lookin' for something different.


----------



## B_Turner

Timberhauler said:


> I wonder if those sequoia trees would grow here..Everyone has leyland's...I'm kind lookin' for something different.



PM me your address and I will send you a couple of plugs. Try them for yourself.


----------



## Lakeside53

Timberhauler said:


> I wonder if those sequoia trees would grow here..Everyone has leyland's...I'm kind lookin' for something different.



The grow up here so they'd do well for you.. They like full sun though...


----------



## Lakeside53

B_Turner said:


> Lakeside, where are you finding small noble firs? I used to have a source, but it's gone. We haven't bought a tree since we moved to this property, but we are just about out of harvestable noble firs.
> 
> If you want big, I'll give you a few plugs I have (I have too many) of giant sequoia. THey do well here if they get some sun. Take a few years to start, then start growing tall and wide.
> 
> They don't transplant well, I've found, and once they are a few feet tall they like to stay where they are.



I plunder the county plant sales.. Snohomish conservation plant sale is a good one..

http://www.snohomishcd.org/plant.htm


I take a couple of sequoias..


----------



## RiverRat2

*They are beautiful....*



Lakeside53 said:


> Cut... Plant some each couple of years... 0.70c each now (Noble firs).. haven't had to buy a $120 Xmas tree in 12 years. Even gave a few away..



I remember last years Xmas pics,,,, Ha,,, You had a Glenfiddich buzz...........

And I didnt????????????? Ha ha,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Pissfirwillie

*Planting Season!*

Do they still plant trees here in the PNW. I thought we gave that up after the spotted owl fiasco. Everyone around here is getting ready to plant something else. There is a much better return on investment - if you know what I mean.


----------



## Pissfirwillie

Ahh,
The early spring has the locals buzzing with the distinct smell of skunk. I can already see the saw shops stocking less bar oil and more super soil. They are chasing the "green" also.


----------



## Pissfirwillie

RandyMac said:


> One of the greatest bar fights I ever saw, was when someone called a Fed (USFS) a pissfirwillie, a name that goes way back to old Gifford Pinchot.
> So, PFW, which corner of the triangle are you in?



Yeah, back when the feds used to cut around here, the locals were always giving em he!!. Many a story, and many of them true. I come from the southern part of the triangle: Mendonesia.


----------



## Pissfirwillie

RandyMac said:


> Mendonesia...LOL...yep, you are one of them, or should I say, one of us. I'm from South Humboldt, spent a great deal of time, west of Redway, 25 miles or so.
> Do they still have a good logger bar in Laytonville or Willits?



Al's Redwood Room in Willits and Boomers in L'ville. Both are respectable joints now, but in the old days the wooden floors were well worn from calk boots. Nowaday's just a lot of black and white photos of the giants they used to hack on. Most of the logging trucks are hauling logs cut from Washington and Canada to the last surviving sawmill in these parts. I do remember a good logger bar up north in Pepperwood called the sawblade. Run by an old logger named Mel Byrd. All but gone now.


----------



## Gologit

Pissfirwillie said:


> Al's Redwood Room in Willits and Boomers in L'ville. Both are respectable joints now, but in the old days the wooden floors were well worn from calk boots. Nowaday's just a lot of black and white photos of the giants they used to hack on. Most of the logging trucks are hauling logs cut from Washington and Canada to the last surviving sawmill in these parts. I do remember a good logger bar up north in Pepperwood called the sawblade. Run by an old logger named Mel Byrd. All but gone now.



Is the mill at Branscomb still going?


----------



## windthrown

*Noble fir source*



B_Turner said:


> Lakeside, where are you finding small noble firs? I used to have a source, but it's gone. We haven't bought a tree since we moved to this property, but we are just about out of harvestable noble firs.
> 
> If you want big, I'll give you a few plugs I have (I have too many) of giant sequoia. THey do well here if they get some sun. Take a few years to start, then start growing tall and wide.
> 
> They don't transplant well, I've found, and once they are a few feet tall they like to stay where they are.



Our source of trees here for the last 2 years has been Brooks Tree Nursery between Portland and Salem. Good supply of forest and Christmas trees. Plugs, bare root, small pots, various size trees, conifer and hardwoods. Good stock, don't all croak the first year after planting. Good prices too. Online: 

http://www.brookstreefarm.com/index.htm

They list Noble firs, and a lot of other firs. They have also been around and they are a large, no BS operation. This time of year they have good deals and closeouts on leftover stock, and odd lots left over from big orders. They also have Doug firs and pines from western regional zoned seed stock. Last year I got a load of 4 ft. vine maples for 50 cents each and some really nice Willamette Valley zoned ponderosa pines for about a 25 cents each. They almost all lived (except the deer destroyed maples). 

Fortunately our planting here is about over with. 4 years and thousands of trees later, they are all really starting to GROW! Ponderosa pine, doug and grand fir, red cedar, giant sequoia, vine and bigleaf maple, white and balck oak, ash, red alder, and willows. We are planting under a forest plan to lower property taxes. Pretty good deal in Oregon if you do not plan on cutting, you can lower your forest land taxes by 80% indefinately (they get it back when and if you cut).


----------



## windthrown

*Sequoias, and coastal redwoods*

PS: We have found that giant sequoia transplant rather well here. South exposure, hillside setting. The real trick to getting them to grow is releasing them from grass and weeds for the first 2-3 years. We clear a 3 ft circle with the weedwhacker before planting, and then follow up with herbicide spraying in spring. If you leave the grass growing in them they will never get a good start. Our 3-4 year old ponderosa pines and giant sequoias are actually doing better here than the 3-4 year old doug and grand firs. I would have expected the opposite, as the doug and grand firs self sow here a lot and are the most invasive. Some small areas of our sequoias died where it was hot and too dry. I have replanted that area with ponderosa pines and they are doing better. 

Our real trouble here has been more with establishing red cedars. 1/3 of them croak the first year. They do not seem to like wet areas either, which seems counter intuitive. I have replaced the dead wet zone ones with coastal redwoods. I do not have a source for redwoods any more, after the SOD plant restrictions went into effect 2 years ago (on Coastal Redwoods from California). My brother has huge redwood trees up in Portland, and I took cuttings from them last year, but they are really slow to grow from heeled cuttings. Too slow, really.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Pnw Doug Fir*

Gotta love the Doug Fir smells Great. Went to Elby DNR land got nice load of fir.30'' plus good pickens early in the season over looking Niqually valley and snow covered peaks. Gotta love it up here.


----------



## Lakeside53

*Now I Understand*

Just outide the bathroom window this morning..

Crappy pics though a fogged window, color balance wrong, but...


----------



## GASoline71

Ahhhh... my favorite thread...:biggrinbounce2: 

Great pic of the Eagle Andy!

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53

By some strange coincidence, he's sitting right above the Wood Duck nest box I put out..


----------



## .aspx

Great pictures!

I was splitting wood out back on Sunday and looked up and noticed a bald eagle about 50 feet above my house. He was close enough that I could see a fish dangling from his talons.

There is a lake across the street. Impressive to watch them fly around.


----------



## royta

Tree Sling'r said:


> I go over Greyback all the time on my to the Oregon Coast, (with a stop by Jedidiah Smith State Park). Greyback is the head of Indian Creek, up by Kelly Lake.
> The wood I am speaking of is further south off 96, down towards Clear Creek. All those drainages are loaded with what I like to call "Hooters". The further south down the Klamath the more impressive the wood.



Remember in 1995 when they logged part of the old growth on Greyback? I was working for Erickson Air-Crane at the time and sent out quite a few turns there. We were issued ID's for that logging job, and we had to go through security gates due to all the protestors and such. There were a few trees that were marked as having spikes in them. A bunch of domestic terrorists those spikers were. Anyway, Erickson Air-Crane was the funnest job I ever had. I was only 22 at the time. You were flown in and out of your strip in a helicopter, and you get to run around on logs all day. I saw some big dang wood when we did a job in Trinidad. I think it was LP property, just to the South, and obviously East. The crane was limited to 25,000 pounds, and there were a few butt cuts that were ripped, and the crane still couldn't pull it. They had to send sawyers back down in the hole to quarter them.


----------



## Cedarkerf

GASoline71 said:


> Ahhhh... my favorite thread...:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Great pic of the Eagle Andy!
> 
> Gary



Yes a thread that everybody on it understands. Nice shot lake. Theres a chunk of land down the road that has 5 White heads and a couple juvie eagles that live there. See um everyday. Just got back from Orlando and I gotta say theres no place like home in the green hilly PNW.


----------



## NBailey

boboak said:


> Is the mill at Branscomb still going?



Yep, one of the last privately owned mill left in these parts. All the big boys are gone now (GP, LP) and Pacific Lumber filed for Chapter 11 this winter. The boys in Branscomb (Harwood Products) get most of their logs from BC and Washington these days by barge. Come summertime, they still buy logs locally though. Lots of trees growing here now, and I would say in 20 years there will be a ton of bigger wood (30" +). Thats what all the foresters say anyhow.


----------



## Gologit

NBailey said:


> Yep, one of the last privately owned mill left in these parts. All the big boys are gone now (GP, LP) and Pacific Lumber filed for Chapter 11 this winter. The boys in Branscomb (Harwood Products) get most of their logs from BC and Washington these days by barge. Come summertime, they still buy logs locally though. Lots of trees growing here now, and I would say in 20 years there will be a ton of bigger wood (30" +). Thats what all the foresters say anyhow.



Thanks for the reply, Nik. Glad to see they're still going.


----------



## John Ellison

Good pictures Andy. Ever see em have to swim to shore when they get ahold of a salmon that is just too big?


----------



## B_Turner

Lakeside53 said:


> I plunder the county plant sales.. Snohomish conservation plant sale is a good one..
> 
> http://www.snohomishcd.org/plant.htm
> 
> 
> I take a couple of sequoias..



Andy, I missed this post when you did it.

I went to send Timberhauler a couple sequoias, too, when I noticed that Bailey's had accidentally sent the wrong type of plug in the last batch. Supposed to be sequoias, but they were identical to the incense cedars I had on hand that I had purchased from them as well. The crosssection of the "leaves" is different. Once round, one flattish.

And the season is over so I'm out of luck. Would have brought over a few for you to try. I thought about calling Baileys, but firstly they would have thought I was mistaken (I'm not) and secondly their season to send trees was over.


----------



## Lakeside53

I bought 20 Noble firs for xmas trees.,., but after three years I noticed that they were Grand firs.. not good for what I use them for... Happens..


----------



## Lakeside53

John Ellison said:


> Good pictures Andy. Ever see em have to swim to shore when they get ahold of a salmon that is just too big?




I've seen that but not in my lake - no salmon! The osprey do have to swim occasionally - tough Little beggers - they get dragged under, surface, take a breath, under again, but they won't let go! I watched one "swim" for about 15 minutes until he got the 16 inch trout to the shore... Didn't have the heart to steal it from him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Pissfirwillie said:


> Al's Redwood Room in Willits and Boomers in L'ville. Both are respectable joints now, but in the old days the wooden floors were well worn from calk boots. Nowaday's just a lot of black and white photos of the giants they used to hack on. Most of the logging trucks are hauling logs cut from Washington and Canada to the last surviving sawmill in these parts. I do remember a good logger bar up north in Pepperwood called the sawblade. Run by an old logger named Mel Byrd. All but gone now.




Pepperwood?....I remember in the mid 80's the Sawblade owned by Mel Byrd was in Phillipsville. Sawmill burger and fries.....mmmmm! Then there was the Blue Room[Zoo Room] in Garberville, or outside the store at Whitethorn.


----------



## royta

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Pepperwood?....I remember in the mid 80's the Sawblade owned by Mel Byrd was in Phillipsville. Sawmill burger and fries.....mmmmm! Then there was the Blue Room[Zoo Room] in Garberville, or outside the store at Whitethorn.



I've got the funniest story about the Sawblade. My buddy got kicked out of Yreka High School, and finished his senior year in Garberville because he had family there. His older brother, by three years, and I drove down there with his Mom and Stepdad to watch his graduation. On the way home, I was piss drunk. What do you expect, I was 18? Anyway, I had to pee SO bad. We stopped at the Sawblade so I could go. I imagine I didn't say hello or anything, with tunnel vision I just walked down to the bathroom. Somebody must have asked who I was, because I remember hearing a gal say, "Oh, it's some boy needing to go to the bathroom." To which I replied, "I'm not a boy, I'm a man, I'm 18 years old." I'm glad it was during the day, more than likely on a Monday, because I can imagine the hooting and hollering I would have heard had the place been busy. That will be 16 years ago this June, and I still laugh about that today. By the way, I don't drink anymore. I haven't drank for around 9 1/2 years.


----------



## NBailey

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Pepperwood?....I remember in the mid 80's the Sawblade owned by Mel Byrd was in Phillipsville. Sawmill burger and fries.....mmmmm! Then there was the Blue Room[Zoo Room] in Garberville, or outside the store at Whitethorn.



The sawblade was a frequent watering hole for the old man during the early years of Baileys. I used to sit up at the bar at about 5 years old and sip a soda while Dad and Mel would discuss how to sell mail order logging supplies over a cold one. Mel Byrd had quite a collection of older saws (Macs, Malls, Stihls) if I recall. One of my favorite Bailey's catalog covers is a picture of Mel with that certain grin.


----------



## Pissfirwillie

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Pepperwood?....I remember in the mid 80's the Sawblade owned by Mel Byrd was in Phillipsville. Sawmill burger and fries.....mmmmm! Then there was the Blue Room[Zoo Room] in Garberville, or outside the store at Whitethorn.



Phillipsville is right. Knew it started with a "P". Drove up to the Redwood Region Logging Conference in Eureka this March and it looks like Cal Trans is bypassing the slide north of Confusion Hill. Someone took out some pumpkins clearing the right of way. The ground was so steep I am sure there were springboards and a Silvey tree saver involved. Would have been a great video opportunity.


----------



## GASoline71

A few shots of my weekend... cuttin' up a Maple... and the wood loaded in my new truck. All the wood went to my Dad's place.

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Glad to see retirement is treating you well my friend-long hair, goatee, nice friggin truck! Good for you mang.


----------



## blis

man, whats with all that moss on that maple... must be a treat for chain,... :monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53

The PNW Big Leaf maple gets moss AND ferns on them, sometime 3 inches or more thick. This particular fern only grows on the maples... I forget the exact symbiotic relationship, but both benefit.


Yep... a bit gritty now and then.


----------



## Lakeside53

Great pics GAS... I see you're wearing the Blue denim Steath PPE


----------



## GASoline71

blis said:


> man, whats with all that moss on that maple... must be a treat for chain,... :monkey:



Yep... you can tell by all the chips flyin' that the moss really tore up my chain...  

Then again... I don't know how to sharpen a chain either...



Lakeside53 said:


> Great pics GAS... I see you're wearing the Blue denim Steath PPE



Yup... those be the ones!

Gary


----------



## .aspx

Nice pics Gary. 

I just got back from cutting. Let me eat something and then upload the pictures.


----------



## Gologit

Lakeside53 said:


> Great pics GAS... I see you're wearing the Blue denim Steath PPE



LOL...Yeah but he's got his suspenders on...that counts for something.


----------



## GASoline71

Bump...:hmm3grin2orange: 

Anybody out here get any sawdust in their ears today???

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

*My favorite thread*

Yesterday cutting up 48" Catalupa here in washington.:rockn:


----------



## sILlogger

yep...did some logging here is southern IL yesterday, before we got a bit of rain..got some pics in teh forestry and logging forum


----------



## A100HVA

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Anybody out here get any sawdust in their ears today???
> 
> Gary[/Q]
> 
> a good nights sleep is not complete with out bar-oil


----------



## BC_Logger

my pockets on my falling vest were full good times


----------



## safeT1st

*that's friggin hilarious!*



Gravely Grinch said:


> I'm not a PNW guy but with all the talk about baby seals I hadda post this.



ROFL!


----------



## .aspx

The 310 responded well to a small muffler mod. Very well! Pulls that 25" b/c like it's nothing.

For those of you that are going to sh*t-talk the 310 :censored:


----------



## Lakeside53

*HEY - SAWTROLL: Why SHORT BARS, NON-WRAP and Flush cut suck!*

Just a little stump in my neighbors place... Left over from the 1896 clear cut. Doug fir.. heck, 111 years should be long enough for it to rot out. 

It was cut off 10 feet from the ground with springboards, and a two-man saw... in the days when men were men, and Arborists hadn't been invented.



Could use dynamite... or a track hoe... Hey, let's use the track hoe! 120 class should be enough... and it's all we can get into the property anyhow..









Maybe it's just sitting on the ground and we can push it over.. hmmm, seems "tight" - let's dig around and see where the roots go first.






BTW.. That's not a smile.. it's my neigbor putting on a brave face as his wallet starts to empty :jester: 


Let's try pulling on those roots.. HA.. 







Try another root..








Hmmm.. Let's break off all the roots first..


----------



## Lakeside53

Some progress on the roots, and tore a big slab off the side.. 111 year.. still nice wood inside.






Pitch well in the bottom - another reason to NOT flush cut!!






Time to get serious.. pound the SOB to pieces








Drag out the pieces... 







Half done...


----------



## Lakeside53

One tough [half] stump...







but... it's out!!! 1 hour later...













Why???? Well.... Needed to knock down the grade about 5 feet, and that meant finding the power, water an telephone (luckily in one trench, digging down beside them 36 inches below the new grade, and sliding down the old services.. though a minefield of old stumps.. Sure.. real easy. Recognise the fool in in the trench, with the Husky hat ??


----------



## Cedarkerf

Looks like you brought the 346xp of track hoes:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71

Wow... big stump Andy. I ALAP'd a huge Doug Fir stump like that awhile back. Hell I even had a full wrap handle on a borrowed MS460 with a 36" bar. The stump was on the Island (Whidbey) and was left behind during the time the Island was settled. Stump was close to 15 feet high with springboard holes in it, and was 7 foot across the base of the stump. After taking out the top 3 feet that was rotten... we got down into some really nice old growth wood in the center of that stump. Tree was prolly cut down in the 1890's or early 1900's. We took it down 16'" at a time with saw, mauls, and wedges. Needless to say that MS460 got a workout, and so did I. I believe I still have some of that wood. That was prolly about 8 years ago.

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53

I have one on my property that even bigger. Still 10 feet across.. but it's staying right where it is! I dug a bunch out close to the house 18 years ago.. no more...


----------



## B_Turner

bks044 said:


> Yesterday cutting up 48" Catalupa here in washington.:rockn:



Man, I would have liked some of that tree! Catalpa can be interesting to work if the tree isnt' too far gone.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

A c'mon Andy. Don't be so dramatic. You could have used a 460 with a 20" bar, or maybe gone big with a 660 and a 24" and a flush cut handlebar. You just gotta work it from both sides, and backchain as much as you cut normally.

Plus, that ground looks pretty flat. There's no steep terrain out here.

The guys that cut it 111 didn't have full wraps!










Nice pics buddy. But you've been wearing that hat alot. You aren't switching teams are ya?


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

.aspx said:


> The 310 responded well to a small muffler mod. Very well! Pulls that 25" b/c like it's nothing.
> 
> For those of you that are going to sh*t-talk the 310 :censored:



A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away I ran a 310. And I ran it stock with a 24", so I imagine it would do well with a muffler mod. Glad it's working well for you. Take care of it, and it'll last you forever.

Jeff


----------



## SawTroll

fishhuntcutwood said:


> A c'mon Andy. Don't be so dramatic. You could have used a 460 with a 20" bar, or maybe gone big with a 660 and a 24" and a flush cut handlebar. You just gotta work it from both sides, and backchain as much as you cut normally.
> 
> Plus, that ground looks pretty flat. There's no steep terrain out here.
> 
> The guys that cut it 111 didn't have full wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics buddy. But you've been wearing that hat alot. You aren't switching teams are ya?



Agree about the flush handle.......  

The Husky hats are just of much better quality than the Stihl ones, at least here.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

SawTroll said:


> Agree about the flush handle.......
> 
> The Husky hats are just of much better quality than the Stihl ones, at least here.....:greenchainsaw:



Just poking fun at the hat Troll. Just last weekend Andy I were talking about Husky vs. Stihl. No doubt Husky are awesome saws. They're just not found much around here, so Stihl gets the nod. He was wearing his hat at the logging show to stay in cognito....


----------



## GASoline71

SawTroll said:


> Agree about the flush handle.......
> 
> The Husky hats are just of much better quality than the Stihl ones, at least here.....:greenchainsaw:



Hmmm... the Husqvarna hats around here say "Made in China" on them...   

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53

Hey, it does!!!!!:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## Lakeside53

fishhuntcutwood said:


> A c'mon Andy. Don't be so dramatic. You could have used a 460 with a 20" bar, or maybe gone big with a 660 and a 24" and a flush cut handlebar. You just gotta work it from both sides, and backchain as much as you cut normally.
> 
> Plus, that ground looks pretty flat. There's no steep terrain out here.
> 
> The guys that cut it 111 didn't have full wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics buddy. But you've been wearing that hat alot. You aren't switching teams are ya?



20 inch bar in an 96 inch dbh (or larger) tree       May as well use an ax


----------



## Cedarkerf

B_Turner said:


> Man, I would have liked some of that tree! Catalpa can be interesting to work if the tree isnt' too far gone.



I have some 16" Dia blocks they are checked about 1-1 1/2 across the middle.About 16"long. Tree blew down in the big storm. It was still faily wet. I am not a wood worker but we brought some slabs and block shome to fiddle with if you want some. Cant say I would Know how to judge it for turning condition.I can drive thru renton if you want to look at some. I have some bigger pieces to. Guy said it was a Hickory but it was not. If it was I would have hauled the whole thing home.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Lakeside53 said:


> 20 inch bar in an 96 inch dbh (or larger) tree       May as well use an ax



Well how do they do it back East? They don't sell bars longer than 28" or 32" east of Colorado do they? :monkey:


----------



## GASoline71

Mostly just 28"ers and you have to have a special license to run them... Saw must be an 066/395/7900 or larger... Half-wraps are mandantory... since apparently every stump over there has to be cut 1 inch off the ground... 

Man this Alaskan Amber tastes good tonight!

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Well how do they do it back East? They don't sell bars longer than 28" or 32" east of Colorado do they? :monkey:



Only on the black market...


----------



## clearance

GASoline71 said:


> Mostly just 28"ers and you have to have a special license to run them... Saw must be an 066/395/7900 or larger... Half-wraps are mandantory... since apparently every stump over there has to be cut 1 inch off the ground...
> 
> Man this Alsakan Amber tastes good tonight!
> 
> Gary



He,he,he,he.........


----------



## Cedarkerf

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

GASoline71 said:


> Man this Alaskan Amber tastes good tonight!



My Rogue Chocolate Stout is going down well too!

Gary, what you doin' tomorrow? I'm throwing a kegger, and I've got a keg of Fat Tire on ice in my driveway. My parties, known as "Jeffapalooza" are pretty big. I had 80 people show up to Jeffapalooza III last summer. Jeffapalooza IV is tomorrow, followed by JP V July 14th. You're invited.

Andy, Roger, CMM, all WA guys, you too....


----------



## Lakeside53

I JUST got back from over there!!!!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Is free Fat Tire enough to lure you back? I would have gone with a porter, but it has to be palatable for all.


----------



## Lakeside53

This must be a trick question:monkey:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Nope, just free beer, and my smiling face.....

...and Gary's too if we can get him over here!


----------



## Lakeside53

Nice - give me 12 hours notice.. ever tried to catch a ferry on Friday night???


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Party starts tomorrow afternoon. Hop on a 3:00 or so, be here 4:30/5:00. The burgers will be on the grill, and the bon fire won't be started yet.

You can stay here if you need to.

And this is 12hrs notice! The drunks will just be coming out this time tomorrow night!


----------



## GASoline71

Hey Jeff-ro... I have the kids this weekend... So I already have stuff planned with them... I'll check to see about the 14th...    

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2

*Dang it FHCW*



fishhuntcutwood said:


> Party starts tomorrow afternoon. Hop on a 3:00 or so, be here 4:30/5:00. The burgers will be on the grill, and the bon fire won't be started yet.
> 
> You can stay here if you need to.
> 
> And this is 12hrs notice! The drunks will just be coming out this time tomorrow night!



Too bad I didn't have 1 more week :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## Just Mow

RiverRat2 said:


> Too bad I didn't have 1 more week :bang: :bang: :bang:



you should have stayed longer
FREE BEER


----------



## RiverRat2

*You got that right,,,,*



Just Mow said:


> you should have stayed longer
> FREE BEER


----------



## Cedarkerf

A bump for ya Gary
Drove by one of my favorite shops yesterday the good old Elbe convenience store. Only place I know where you can fill up with gas get some cold drinks and snack and pickup a Stihl 460 and chisel chain in one convenient stop.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Pic of a Western Red Cedar started on this morning Not much time tho so I will have to go back tomorrow. Fun to be climbing again tho.


----------



## RiverRat2

bks044 said:


> Pic of a Western Red Cedar started on this morning Not much time tho so I will have to go back tomorrow. Fun to be climbing again tho.



Great photo,,,, what saw is that in your hand???? 020T????


----------



## Cedarkerf

Pic of a Western Red Cedar started on this morning Not much time tho so I will have to go back tomorrow. Fun to be climbing again tho.


----------



## J.Walker

*Western red*

Before you ya haul yourself back up there be sure to pack a lunch. Looks like a nice job.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Yea its a big tree about 4' across most limbs have to be ropd down it sits between a fence and the shed.


----------



## J.Walker

*Big ones*

My partner and I were just working on a big spruce the other day. Over a house and wires on the other side. Everything had to be roped down too.
Is there a lot of sap in those Western Red's too? His flipline is all gummed up now.


----------



## GASoline71

Nice pics BKS... see ya at Buckley... I'll be the 6'5" hungover dude filin' on my saw.

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

J.Walker said:


> My partner and I were just working on a big spruce the other day. Over a house and wires on the other side. Everything had to be roped down too.
> Is there a lot of sap in those Western Red's too? His flipline is all gummed up now.



This one seems to be exceptionally pitchy sticky all over my forearms


----------



## Stihl4life

I have two cedars just like that in my back yard. One is about 6' around at the base and the other is like 4'6" to 5'. They are pretty big.


----------



## Burvol

I'm moving into some more "Creamy" stuff in the next few days, will try to post a few pics. Actually, just run of the mill out here in the PNW.:chainsawguy:


----------



## OilHead

I'd like to install a west coast style 3/4 wrap handle on a 036 will the USA bar for the 361 work ? Any suggestions would be appreacated. Also anyone know if the clutch side cover off a 441 mag will fit the 036.


----------



## Lakeside53

OilHead said:


> I'd like to install a west coast style 3/4 wrap handle on a 036 will the USA bar for the 361 work ? Any suggestions would be appreacated. Also anyone know if the clutch side cover off a 441 mag will fit the 036.



Nope, the 441 and 036 style covers are different. Sure you can grind and hack, but it won't fit quite right. if you want a deep cover, buy the correct cover for the 036.

The 361 and the 036 use completely different handles.


----------



## Burvol

Come on now, Schmitty!


----------



## Burvol

:bang: :bang: OK Gary, you started a thread that was supposed to discuss cutting and logging in OR, WA, BC, and No Cal, then it shifted to baby seal clubbing...Hmm.
:bang: Can we get back on track? Or just ramble? Here are some thoughts I had today at lunch...no offense to anyone, just some humor after seeing a lot of posts and pics on here, it made me think of the original PNW post. 
Forest Helmets (the ones with the face shield and ear muffs, and some with radios), GAY. Falling trees (timber out here) with half wraps, GAY and RETARTED. Really being concerend about the brand of your neighbor's saw (But Stihl is King out here), GAY. Volume being measured in decibles instead of board feet, GAY. Track machine skidders made outside of the state of Illinois, GAY. Putting your foot in the handle of your saw to start it when you run it for a living, NO BUSINESS. Carrying a seperate bar oil and premix jug into the woods, WHY? Not having respect for humor and a little fun, WHY LIVE? Oh ya, bashing GOD on Arboristsite.com, you have never CUT IN THE PNW.


----------



## sILlogger

GAY THIS!! u do it your way ill do it mine, and here in the state of IL we have both john deere and cat

note the 2 gallon bar oil jugs with the starter rope between the 2 of them=great for throwing over the shoulder


----------



## Burvol

sILlogger said:


> GAY THIS!! u do it your way ill do it mine, and here in the state of IL we have both john deere and cat
> 
> note the 2 gallon bar oil jugs with the starter rope between the 2 of them=great for throwing over the shoulder



Way to take the bait SiLogger! All in good fun, nice tree bud. CAT crawlers rule though....


----------



## beelsr

sILlogger said:


> GAY THIS!!



Man, you sure love those pics.... Time for some new ones....


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

GASoline71 said:


> I'll be the 6'5" hungover dude filin' on my saw.
> 
> Gary



Translation:

A big sasquatch in Carharts and a hickory with Miller Lite breath, hunkered over a V-8 with a bar attached to it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2

bigbadbob said:


> But Canada Dry is just pop??:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah,,, it was probably well lubricated by the time it was consumed!!!!!


----------



## sILlogger

beelsr said:


> Man, you sure love those pics.... Time for some new ones....



yea i know...but as hard as ive tried it it hard to run the 660 with one hand and the camera with the other...ill get it figured out one of these days....ill quit boring u guys with those pics


----------



## crazymanmike

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Translation:
> 
> A big sasquatch in Carharts and a hickory with Miller Lite breath, hunkered over a V-8 with a bar attached to it. :hmm3grin2orange:




Jeff, you are correct and win a free beer or ten, I am getting loaded up and ready for the Buckley log show. I am stopping by buckley this evening to go sasquatch hunting which is quite easy if you know how to bait them. a couple of cases of beer is all thats really needed.

Rotax


----------



## GASoline71

crazymanmike said:


> Jeff, you are correct and win a free beer or ten, I am getting loaded up and ready for the Buckley log show. I am stopping by buckley this evening to go sasquatch hunting which is quite easy if you know how to bait them. a couple of cases of beer is all thats really needed.
> 
> Rotax



Huh??? Somebody say beer???

See ya there Mike. 

Gary


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

So where's the Saturday night crowd? I guess Gary and a few others are at Buckley, whilst I was stuck here today fixing a helo that needed fixed.

Any other PWI'ers out there?


----------



## Cedarkerf

Just posted some pics from Buckley including Gary and his Termite in the Buckley log show thread..


----------



## sILlogger

fishhuntcutwood said:


> So where's the Saturday night crowd? I guess Gary and a few others are at Buckley, whilst I was stuck here today fixing a helo that needed fixed.
> 
> Any other PWI'ers out there?



helo??? helicopter? u in the military?


----------



## Dan Dill

Haywire Haywood said:


> According to the history channel, most of the lumberjacks back in the day weren't burley. They averaged about 5'8 (IIRC), were thin and wirey but tough as nails. They burned about 8000 calories a day slinging their 3-4lb axes.
> 
> The term "skid row" originated from the saloons and houses of ill repute that sprang up along the road where the bull whackers were skidding their logs.
> 
> Ian




Today they are 6'8" and 280 pounds. We still love the redwood and D-fir over 6 feet, but focus on lesser woods for the modern mills.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

sILlogger said:


> helo??? helicopter? u in the military?



Yep. 

That's me in the door.


----------



## 04ultra

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Yep.
> 
> That's me in the door.






Jeff they need you on Deadliest catch........




.


----------



## sILlogger

badazz!!!! thank you for your contribution to this country..ive got a sister and brother-in-law that are both in the army...are u active duty? what is your job? how often u get called out


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

04ultra said:


> Jeff they need you on Deadliest catch........
> .



Been there, done that, hope to go back. I've spent alot of time in Dutch, Cold Bay and St. Paul. What you see on TV doesn't do the Bering justice.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

sILlogger said:


> ...are u active duty? what is your job? how often u get called out



Yes, active duty. The CG doesn't have avition reservists, only active duty. I wrench on helos, and fill the crew role as well. And by called out, do you mean on a SAR case? Me, not so much anymore. You make E-6, you're more of a supervisor, and not so much the stud on the frontlines. Most of my flying these days is training the new guys. I did have a case last December when I happened to be in the air, and the case came in. I pulled a guy off a mountain 4,500' up. 175' hoist. Pretty cool as far as cases go.


----------



## sILlogger

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Yes, active duty. The CG doesn't have avition reservists, only active duty. I wrench on helos, and fill the crew role as well. And by called out, do you mean on a SAR case? Me, not so much anymore. You make E-6, you're more of a supervisor, and not so much the stud on the frontlines. Most of my flying these days is training the new guys. I did have a case last December when I happened to be in the air, and the case came in. I pulled a guy off a mountain 4,500' up. 175' hoist. Pretty cool as far as cases go.



how long you been in? sure does look like that would make a nice fishing boat


----------



## 04ultra

Jeff wheres the picture of you with the hottie's???








.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

HA! In fact it does. They're known to wet a line for halibut while they're waiting for us to fly out and meet them. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

04ultra said:


> Jeff wheres the picture of you with the hottie's???



Why, whatever are you talking about? :monkey: 

I love's me some Seagals! (Seattle Seahawks)


----------



## 04ultra

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Why, whatever are you talking about? :monkey:







*YOU STUD!!!!!!!!!!*


.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Oh yeahh!!!!!*



fishhuntcutwood said:


> Why, whatever are you talking about? :monkey:
> 
> I love's me some Seagals! (Seattle Seahawks)



I knew I wanted to move to PNW Seattle Area in the next couple of years!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra

My question is ...Jeff where are your hand's in that picture?? Fishing or hunting...






.


----------



## livewire

04ultra said:


> My question is ...Jeff where are your hand's in that picture?? Fishing or hunting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





DEFINATELY cuttin' wood!!!!!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

04ultra said:


> My question is ...Jeff where are your hand's in that picture?? Fishing or hunting...



HA, neither. That was back in December, and my hands were cold as hell, so I kept them off their pretty little backs....I'm a gentleman after all.


----------



## 04ultra

fishhuntcutwood said:


> HA, neither. That was back in December, and my hands were cold as hell, so I kept them off their pretty little backs....I'm a gentleman after all.






    



.


----------



## ropensaddle

Now I bet that cost as much as your saw


----------



## RiverRat2

*He aint cuttin,,,,*



livewire said:


> DEFINATELY cuttin' wood!!!!!



That would be Sportin!!!!!!!


----------



## sILlogger

I made a trip out there once. went out of Ft. Lewis and went out on the Sound. very nice out there. that's my type of country out there. i just live here because i haven't got the chance to move out there yet


----------



## GASoline71

Bump... LMAO... 

Anybody gettin' any sawdust in their ears? 

Gary


----------



## SWE#Kipp

No saw dust in the ears but feel a bit more with pnw guys and your obsession with wrap handles since I bought one for my 372xpg 
very handy since I use the 372 mostly for felling pecker poles (Yeah G I read your latest insult to us Swedes) 

But hopefully some dust in the ears tomorrow :chainsawguy:

And there's nothing wrong with a manly hug with some banjo tunes in the background


----------



## Tzed250

SWE#Kipp said:


> No saw dust in the ears but feel a bit more with pnw guys and your obsession with wrap handles since I bought one for my 372xpg
> very handy since I use the 372 mostly for felling pecker poles (Yeah G I read your latest insult to us Swedes)
> 
> But hopefully some dust in the ears tomorrow :chainsawguy:
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with a manly hug with some banjo tunes in the background



Watch out for Kipp...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53

I did - after driving 700 miles in three days though logging county an never seeing a "Jonny" sign, I got home tired and bloated from micro brews and mexican food.... so... I sawed a bunch of logs and split the rounds... Does that count??


----------



## Gologit

GASoline71 said:


> Bump... LMAO...
> 
> Anybody gettin' any sawdust in their ears?
> 
> Gary



Yes indeed. Got a load of incense cedar logs delivered last week. The prime stuff goes to a friend for milling, the rest I'll split for fence posts. Whats left over becomes firewood. Cut about two cords yesterday...now everything smells good and all the moths are gone. I decked the load in my barn pasture...theres about forty head of Angus X in there and they love to eat cedar bark. You just have to watch out for green stuff when you're working the deck out.


----------



## slowp

On the north side of the volcano, there's still loggers to harass and Twinkle is still cutting blowdown out of roads so the hunters can get around and kill some elk and keep them off the highway. The following should be on the logging site but I would like to get ahold of a magician that can levitate a Madill 071 and a shovel over a creek so they can start yarding  before the snow starts.


----------



## Moss_2152

bwalker said:


> I am used to hunting ruffed grouse in thick nasty cover like regenerated aspen cuts, etc. never seen any birds in a climax forest like that. We have spruce grouse all over the place where I work in Canada. I dont have the heart to hunt them though as they semi tame. Spruce grouse just dont flush like a rough grouse do.




Spruce are cocky lil bastards! I've had roosters walk right up to me on the moose hunt, maybe its because they know I don't have a shotgun with me, and that I wouldn't take a shot at a small spruce grouse when there might be a bull around.

They also don't taste very good, they have quite a strong taste, and the breast is very dark. I'm not a fan, and won't shoot them


----------



## Tree Sling'r

GASoline71 said:


> Bump... LMAO...
> 
> Anybody gettin' any sawdust in their ears?
> 
> Gary



Where theres not saw dust I've got poison oak, I really love it!


----------



## RiverRat2

*That stuff does smell good!!!!*



boboak said:


> Yes indeed. Got a load of incense cedar logs delivered last week. The prime stuff goes to a friend for milling, the rest I'll split for fence posts. Whats left over becomes firewood. Cut about two cords yesterday...now everything smells good and all the moths are gone. I decked the load in my barn pasture...theres about forty head of Angus X in there and they love to eat cedar bark. You just have to watch out for green stuff when you're working the deck out.



Oh yeahhh!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

*Yeah hes breakin bad!!!!!!*



Tzed250 said:


> Watch out for Kipp...:hmm3grin2orange:



Ya know there is nothing worse when you are trying to help out a friend on felling a tree and a large one @ that,,, with his saw,,,, and yours are 20 miles away at home in tha shed,,,, and about 1/2 ways into it ya realize that his 24" bar isn't near long enough and that a wrap handle sure would come in handy cause you really need to go at it from the other side!!!!!!! that just about sums it up!!!!! :bang: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## Cedarkerf

RiverRat2 said:


> Ya know there is nothing worse when you are trying to help out a friend on felling a tree and a large one @ that,,, with his saw,,,, and yours are 20 miles away at home in tha shed,,,, and about 1/2 ways into it ya realize that his 24" bar isn't near long enough and that a wrap handle sure would come in handy cause you really need to go at it from the other side!!!!!!! that just about sums it up!!!!! :bang: :monkey: :monkey:



Your gonna have to move to PNW no one else sees a reason for wrap handles.


----------



## GASoline71

SWE#Kipp said:


> No saw dust in the ears but feel a bit more with pnw guys and your obsession with wrap handles since I bought one for my 372xpg
> very handy since I use the 372 mostly for felling pecker poles (Yeah G I read your latest insult to us Swedes)
> 
> But hopefully some dust in the ears tomorrow :chainsawguy:
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with a manly hug with some banjo tunes in the background



LMAO Kris... I was actually giving one in particular a hard time... Mr. peter to be exact.

Glad you like the wrap on the 372. I still need to get me one of them 372's one of these days.  

Gary


----------



## Brik

You know what spotted owl tastes like? No, not chicken. Its a little like Bald Eagle!


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Nice Doug fir*

Mntgal and I went out and cut up this 36" Doug fir from the big storm last December. She really got a chance to see what her 260 could do, she prolly cut more volume than she ever has. All I gotta say is The 066 kicks. Today was paying particular attention to the weight and balance of the 66 and I noticed the black berries a heck of a lot more than the weight of 32" bar 66. I also used it for limbing and it worked just fine but thats a PNW thing ya know.


----------



## tek9tim

bks044 said:


> Mntgal and I went out and cut up this 36" Doug fir from the big storm last December. She really got a chance to see what her 260 could do, she prolly cut more volume than she ever has. All I gotta say is The 066 kicks. Today was paying particular attention to the weight and balance of the 66 and I noticed the black berries a heck of a lot more than the weight of 32" bar 66. I also used it for limbing and it worked just fine but thats a PNW thing ya know.



Nice doug log. Wish I could find one like that around here... Oh, to be home in SW WA.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Its a done deal!!!!!!*



bks044 said:


> Your gonna have to move to PNW no one else sees a reason for wrap handles.




Minor waiting period involved!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

*+1*



tek9tim said:


> Nice doug log. Wish I could find one like that around here... Oh, to be home in SW WA.


----------



## slowp

tek9tim said:


> Nice doug log. Wish I could find one like that around here... Oh, to be home in SW WA.



Yup. We're supposed to have a "November" like storm on Sunday. Friday a high in the 40's. Tomorrow I'll be locating my winter costume of polypro, fleece and tin pants for Friday's change. It don't get much better.


----------



## Cedarkerf

tek9tim said:


> Nice doug log. Wish I could find one like that around here... Oh, to be home in SW WA.


Wish I had taken the mill along coulda made some great lumber felt kinda bad bucking it up but owner wanted it out in a hurry 10 months after the storm. Not sure wich one I like better the smell of Cedar or Fir leaning twords the fir. Used some Oregon square ground today for the first time. I gotta say that the Stihl square definately cuts faster. First and probably last time buying non Stihl chain.


----------



## GASoline71

I was supposed to take out a huge Doug this weekend (50"+ dbh). Got underbid by a local gypo. No biggee really. The tree had about 80' of the top blown out of it last year during the storms.

So the guy wants to get it on the ground and get some lumber out of it. It has some serious BF to it. But how it sits... it has the potential to break when it hits. There is still 80' of spar with a few huge branches on it.

It will make a big "whump" when it hits. 

Gary


----------



## ropensaddle

GASoline71 said:


> I was supposed to take out a huge Doug this weekend (50"+ dbh). Got underbid by a local gypo. No biggee really. The tree had about 80' of the top blown out of it last year during the storms.
> 
> So the guy wants to get it on the ground and get some lumber out of it. It has some serious BF to it. But how it sits... it has the potential to break when it hits. There is still 80' of spar with a few huge branches on it.
> 
> It will make a big "whump" when it hits.
> 
> Gary


Yeah guess it is a nw thingy here a whump is a whap


----------



## J.Walker

*PNW thing*



Lakeside53 said:


> I did - after driving 700 miles in three days though logging county an never seeing a "Jonny" sign, I got home tired and bloated from micro brews and mexican food.... so... I sawed a bunch of logs and split the rounds... Does that count??



Lake 
Did you see any Dolmar dealers on your road trip? 700 miles with no jonny thats really holding it!
Thanks for the pictures too!


----------



## Cedarkerf

*3 Doug Firs.*

Took 3 firs out for a buddy today ($$$$ great way for saws to pay for themselves). Biggest was 36" when it hit the ground woke up the neighbor down the street. Good time good money.


----------



## Lakeside53

J.Walker said:


> Lake
> Did you see any Dolmar dealers on your road trip? 700 miles with no jonny thats really holding it!
> Thanks for the pictures too!



ZERO. Maybe they don't make them buy a lighted sign like Stihl does:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2

Lakeside53 said:


> ZERO. Maybe they don't make them buy a lighted sign like Stihl does:hmm3grin2orange:



Ours is busted,,,,, again,, from the last Hurricane,,, and I had just got it fixed from the one before :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

GASoline71 said:


> It will make a big "whump" when it hits.



This one made a whump when I put it down. Awesome tree. Good fall, and made it look easy....though I was sweatin' a bit, as it was in my EO's (boss) yard 15' from his house.

My budddy Pat (treebarber) wanted to climb and rig it to keep it from going over into the powerlines and neighbor's yard, but judicial wedging, and conscientious cuts negated the need for any pull.


----------



## RiverRat2

fishhuntcutwood said:


> This one made a whump when I put it down. Awesome tree. Good fall, and made it look easy....though I was sweatin' a bit, as it was in my EO's (boss) yard 15' from his house.
> 
> My budddy Pat (treebarber) wanted to climb and rig it to keep it from going over into the powerlines and neighbor's yard, but judicial wedging, and conscientious cuts negated the need for any pull.



nice looking stump BTW,,,,,,, way to get after it!!!!!!! IVe go a few whump makers lined up for the next couple of days!!!!!! Cha - Ching!!!!!!! two of which are hanging over a power line, gonna have to do a little Judicious wedging and nudging my self!!!!!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Meh, powerlines are where I draw the line. You're a better man than I!


----------



## sILlogger

i wish id of got pictures of this..yesterday i was out cutting and i was finishing up a job..a few of the last trees on there were some pretty good sized water oaks. they were growing 25 ft from a busy 2 lane highway and 15 ft from a fiber optic telephone line. of course they were all leaning out toward to road. climbed up onto the forks of the front end loader(444 JD) and got hoisted up as far as the loader would go with the skidder cable in hand. chokered the tree up as high as i could get it. and came back down. i set up the tree, the skidder ran out approximately 75 ft of cable at an angle off to the side of the notch and the loader got situated to push the tree. i signaled the skidder to tighten the cable and completed the cut, meanwhile signalling the loader(that had the forks up as hight as they would go above my head) to start pushing..with the combined forces of the loader pushing and the skidder winch pulling, we pulled the trees back over of the highway and away from the very expensive fiber optic telephone line. (not to mention what one of the cars would have cost!!!!) did it this way to a couple..pulled one or two with the skidder, pushed a couple over with the loader and wedged a couple. the thing that surprised me the most is that i was 25 ft from the load with a screaming 660 and most of the cars drivnig by didnt even notice i was there(i suppose they prolly wouldn't at 50 mph)


----------



## Cedarkerf

The middle one above made such a whump when it woke the neighbor she called her husband at work to make sure everything was ok it freaked her. The guys I was working for said you could hear the windows rattling along the street.:hmm3grin2orange: Ive had a lot bigger whumpers but usually not so close to people.


----------



## Timberhauler

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Meh, powerlines are where I draw the line. You're a better man than I!



If it weren't for trees hanging over powerlines,I wouldn't have as much work to do.


----------



## slowp

sILlogger said:


> the thing that surprised me the most is that i was 25 ft from the load with a screaming 660 and most of the cars drivnig by didnt even notice i was there(i suppose they prolly wouldn't at 50 mph)



When they do, and they see one that *looks* like it is coming their way, but it really is going to miss them, they might wish they had vinyl seats.


----------



## litefoot

*It's a firewood thing...You wouldn't understand!*

In response to the PNW thread, I wanted to give the firewood guys a place to post. From the Russian olives of Utah to the loblolly pines of South Carolina.

This is the place where smaller cc's, shorter bars and top handles are the norm. Bologna and cheese washed down with a jug of Kool-Aid and a Kit-Kat bar for dessert are our staples.

This is where whoops of celebration accompany the thundering thud of a freshly-fallen 8" lodgepole pine. And zealous men swarm upon said pine with their angry purple and green saws making bright sparks as their saws touch Mother Earth.

Here, real men, each Fall, have to re-learn how to file their chains, borrow trailers and buy permits. And splitters, what we cut don't need no stinking splitters. So if you're not burly and a picture of yourself doesn't lend itself well to be used as an avatar...I say, WELCOME!


----------



## maccall

litefoot said:


> In response to the PNW thread, I wanted to give the firewood guys a place to post. From the Russian olives of Utah to the loblolly pines of South Carolina.
> 
> This is the place where smaller cc's, shorter bars and top handles are the norm. Bologna and cheese washed down with a jug of Kool-Aid and a Kit-Kat bar for dessert are our staples.
> 
> This is where whoops of celebration accompany the thundering thud of a freshly-fallen 8" lodgepole pine. And zealous men swarm upon said pine with their angry purple and green saws making bright sparks as their saws touch Mother Earth.
> 
> Here, real men, each Fall, have to re-learn how to file their chains, borrow trailers and buy permits. And splitters, what we cut don't need no stinking splitters. So if you're not burly and a picture of yourself doesn't lend itself well to be used as an avatar...I say, WELCOME!




"Honey, I'm home!"


----------



## Lakeside53

litefoot said:


> In response to the PNW thread, I wanted to give the firewood guys a place to post. From the Russian olives of Utah to the loblolly pines of South Carolina.
> 
> This is the place where smaller cc's, shorter bars and top handles are the norm. Bologna and cheese washed down with a jug of Kool-Aid and a Kit-Kat bar for dessert are our staples.
> 
> This is where whoops of celebration accompany the thundering thud of a freshly-fallen 8" lodgepole pine. And zealous men swarm upon said pine with their angry purple and green saws making bright sparks as their saws touch Mother Earth.
> 
> Here, real men, each Fall, have to re-learn how to file their chains, borrow trailers and buy permits. And splitters, what we cut don't need no stinking splitters. So if you're not burly and a picture of yourself doesn't lend itself well to be used as an avatar...I say, WELCOME!


----------



## Cedarkerf

litefoot said:


> In response to the PNW thread, I wanted to give the firewood guys a place to post. From the Russian olives of Utah to the loblolly pines of South Carolina.
> 
> This is the place where smaller cc's, shorter bars and top handles are the norm. Bologna and cheese washed down with a jug of Kool-Aid and a Kit-Kat bar for dessert are our staples.
> 
> This is where whoops of celebration accompany the thundering thud of a freshly-fallen 8" lodgepole pine. And zealous men swarm upon said pine with their angry purple and green saws making bright sparks as their saws touch Mother Earth.
> 
> Here, real men, each Fall, have to re-learn how to file their chains, borrow trailers and buy permits. And splitters, what we cut don't need no stinking splitters. So if you're not burly and a picture of yourself doesn't lend itself well to be used as an avatar...I say, WELCOME!



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: your still welcome to come visit.


----------



## RiverRat2

litefoot said:


> In response to the PNW thread, I wanted to give the firewood guys a place to post. From the Russian olives of Utah to the loblolly pines of South Carolina.
> 
> This is the place where smaller cc's, shorter bars and top handles are the norm. Bologna and cheese washed down with a jug of Kool-Aid and a Kit-Kat bar for dessert are our staples.
> 
> This is where whoops of celebration accompany the thundering thud of a freshly-fallen 8" lodgepole pine. And zealous men swarm upon said pine with their angry purple and green saws making bright sparks as their saws touch Mother Earth.
> 
> Here, real men, each Fall, have to re-learn how to file their chains, borrow trailers and buy permits. And splitters, what we cut don't need no stinking splitters. So if you're not burly and a picture of yourself doesn't lend itself well to be used as an avatar...I say, WELCOME!



Tried to rep ya Litefoot,,,, that is a good Post!!!!

But I'm hosed :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## GASoline71

litefoot said:


> In response to the PNW thread, I wanted to give the firewood guys a place to post. From the Russian olives of Utah to the loblolly pines of South Carolina.
> 
> This is the place where smaller cc's, shorter bars and top handles are the norm. Bologna and cheese washed down with a jug of Kool-Aid and a Kit-Kat bar for dessert are our staples.
> 
> This is where whoops of celebration accompany the thundering thud of a freshly-fallen 8" lodgepole pine. And zealous men swarm upon said pine with their angry purple and green saws making bright sparks as their saws touch Mother Earth.
> 
> Here, real men, each Fall, have to re-learn how to file their chains, borrow trailers and buy permits. And splitters, what we cut don't need no stinking splitters. So if you're not burly and a picture of yourself doesn't lend itself well to be used as an avatar...I say, WELCOME!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  

Great post!!!:rockn: 

Gary


----------



## slowp

bks044 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: your still welcome to come visit.



I suggest you plan your visit for November. That is when our weather is the best!


----------



## belgian

litefoot said:


> . And zealous men swarm upon said pine with their angry purple and green saws making bright sparks as their saws touch Mother Earth.
> 
> Here, real men, each Fall, have to re-learn how to file their chains, borrow trailers and buy permits.



Awwwwwww, that's cruel poetry !!!


----------



## slowp

I felt ashamed today. My fairly new saw (Twinkle) was being gazed upon by others and a major flaw pointed out...No Full Wrap Handle. The bar length passed muster but the handle did not. I'll have to move somewhere else, I guess. And I, a native born PNWer and even living in the county of my origination. Oh well, it was nice for a while.


----------



## GASoline71

Just call Madsen's and have a USA 3/4 wrap sent to you... they should have one in stock for your saw.  

Gary


----------



## sILlogger

slowp said:


> I felt ashamed today. My fairly new saw (Twinkle) was being gazed upon by others and a major flaw pointed out...No Full Wrap Handle. The bar length passed muster but the handle did not. I'll have to move somewhere else, I guess. And I, a native born PNWer and even living in the county of my origination. Oh well, it was nice for a while.



let one of you full wrap buddies run your saw...maybe you could start a PNW revolution!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf

I have a half wrap 064 will take the 3/4 wrap any time i use it frequently. There is a reason why they came outwith the (R) models just for PNW. I don't do much stumpin so I see no point to the half wrap.


----------



## ropensaddle

bks044 said:


> I have a half wrap 064 will take the 3/4 wrap any time i use it frequently. There is a reason why they came outwith the (R) models just for PNW. I don't do much stumpin so I see no point to the half wrap.



Must take a heavy toll on four wheel drives tall stumps stink!


----------



## GASoline71

ropensaddle said:


> Must take a heavy toll on four wheel drives tall stumps stink!



LMAO flatlander...

You can't get a four wheel drive to where most of the high stumps are!

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

Like to see four wheelers go where a lot of cutting goes on. Really diggin for excuses now. Lot a time stumps 8" on one side 3 feet on the other.


----------



## sILlogger

bks044 said:


> Like to see four wheelers go where a lot of cutting goes on. Really diggin for excuses now. Lot a time stumps 8" on one side 3 feet on the other.



i know what u are saying there. ive cut them at ground level and one side and had to make footholds on the other and cut it above my head.


----------



## ropensaddle

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO flatlander...
> 
> You can't get a four wheel drive to where most of the high stumps are!
> 
> Gary


Flat lander my as! I live in the Owa????a mountain range
my four wheel drive makes it to a lot of places others don't but I do
understand what you are saying! I see stumps in cut overs three foot
tall and they are not in the rugged ground lazy to not cut at root flair.


----------



## GASoline71

ropensaddle said:


> Flat lander my as! I live in the Owa????a mountain range
> my four wheel drive makes it to a lot of places others don't but I do
> understand what you are saying! I see stumps in cut overs three foot
> tall and they are not in the rugged ground lazy to not cut at root flair.



The stumps I'm talkin' about are old growth and second growth stumps... still got spring board slots cut in 'em.

My 4X4 will do the same as yours... but you need to actually come and ride along on some of the mountain roads we got here... make a billy goat cringe. 

Gary


----------



## IchWarriorMkII

GASoline71 said:


> The stumps I'm talkin' about are old growth and second growth stumps... still got spring board slots cut in 'em.
> 
> My 4X4 will do the same as yours... but you need to actually come and ride along on some of the mountain roads we got here... make a billy goat cringe.
> 
> Gary



Sounds a lot like home...

'cept you get bigger trees.


:monkey: 


All I need is some good riding areas for my sled... and I could probably call the PNW home.


----------



## ropensaddle

GASoline71 said:


> The stumps I'm talkin' about are old growth and second growth stumps... still got spring board slots cut in 'em.
> 
> My 4X4 will do the same as yours... but you need to actually come and ride along on some of the mountain roads we got here... make a billy goat cringe.
> 
> Gary


Man I would love the area we have areas like that here
just not as far of a drop but would still kill you.
The one thing I would not care for well two is
griz,wich we don't have and two mountain lion
which we have a few but not to the extreme you
have don't really care for the critters that can eat me!
We have black bears and I have seen 15 or so in the 
15 years I have hunted here, none were problems!
I bow hunt and want my final hunt to take a kodiac
with my bow but still mustering the courage necessary
to do so! I want to hunt a while longer too and feel
if I survive the griz no hunt would equal taking him
with a stick and string and would have no reason to
continue!


----------



## Danger Dan

GASoline71 said:


> Okay... I wanna give all the PNW guys a thread to post in.
> 
> Where burly men have logged big timber since before the turn of the century (not 2000!), and continued that tradition ever since.
> 
> From the land of big timber loggin' and cuttin'... Welcome!!!
> 
> "Never give an Inch"
> 
> Gary




I use to work with a couple of guys from the PNW they weren't burly though, gurly yes, but burly no. opcorn:


----------



## slowp

Here's my favorite stump. I posted it a while ago on the logging site. I think the cutter killed it though. I wish I could have driven today. My knees are feeling it!


----------



## A100HVA

here's one by the tourist method 
trees of mystery highway 101 gondola cut down in 1952 if memory correct





sure does beat mt climbing 
i think the local's would call this one " a little fella " maybe


----------



## A100HVA

here's one by the tourist method 
trees of mystery highway 101 gondola cut down in 1952 if memory correct




sure does beat mt climbing


----------



## GASoline71

Bump... 

Out deer huntin' last Saturday... 5" of snow up around 2,500 feet in the Cascade Mountains.











Also came across this big mutha Old Growth Dougie...






Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

Hey Gary where is that tree? Its a biggin. Was driving up in the snow saturday I love the snow.


----------



## GASoline71

Right off the Finney-Cumberland mainline. About 15 miles in from the South side of the Skagit River.

Top is blown out. Prolly still 130-150 feet tall. It's prolly still 8 feet across where it is busted out at the top. It has another couple of "tops" growing from it. I'm sure this tree would be close to 225-250 feet today if the original top was still there.

Gary


----------



## Spotted Owl

Holy smokes! Snow for deer huntin, what a pipe dream that has been for us this year. We haven't had a lick of rain or wind this season so far. Temps high 20's in the mornin and low 60's in afternoon, and dry man o man can you say dry. This will go in the history books for us as one of the worst seasons yet. You can even walk a dirt road without crunchin even the dirt is loud this year.

This is the last evening for our season and I'm at home with a 13 yr old killer with 2 busted thumbs 7th grade football, and daughter is down with a fever, momma's gone with the church ladies to Spanaway. The first time ever missing the last night unless tagged out. 

On a good note, the boy even with 2 broken thumbs managed to fill both his tags. Been in the elk most every evening this last week, so we are still holding some hope there.


Nice Fir you got there I think that might just give the ole 84 a workout. We don't see much of them down this way anymore. Seems like even the 460 is over kill lately, but I just can't make myself leave'r home.

So far as huntin goes what are the stats. Who got what, how big, and so on and so on. The boy got his doe @ 128# hangin, and his buck forked horn 166# hangin. Both were up behind the house nice old cut right at 5 and 1/4 miles in on old cat trails. Cleared by the boy all summer just enough not to notice from the road but more than enough to get through on.

It's a PNW thing, no one else will understand the ways of the blacktail. Or the Rosie for that matter. Ain't gonna be no 4X4'n your way into'um neither. All feet, legs, and packboards at least for us anyhow.



Owl


----------



## windthrown

*Backyard buck here yesterday*

I don't need to leave here to bag a deer, elk, cougar, or turkeys. Here is a buck that was out in back of the house yesterday. Maybe 40 ft away. I could have gotten my 30-30 instead of my camera. Biggest buck deer I have ever seen here (elk are far bigger though and what I am more interested in hunting). Just walked right up to the house. The elk do the same later in the year here. Last year we had a herd of about 30 of them.


----------



## techieguy

Here is a nice bull elk still in velvet from this spring, I've seen him a dozen or so time since this pic, a nice 4 point. Deer and turkeys abound in Southern Oregon... I love this place! The trees aren't as big... The biggest pine on my property is about 32 dbh. Not sure my larger saw will handle that 038 Super...

I've really enjoyed this site thus far 

Charles


----------



## GASoline71

Welcome aboard Charles! 

Gary


----------



## windthrown

Yes, welcome to AS my fellow Jefferson Stater.


----------



## Bowtie

There aint no 4x4in' your way into the big whitetails here in Kansas, unless you hit one on the highway. The Older, bigger, smart bucks stay back in the timber along the river bottoms. The only time of year a person would smack a big buck here with their truck is now, during the rut. The 1st and 2nd year deer litter the highways year round the past 2 years. The whitetail numbers are out of control here.


----------



## GASoline71

"Riverbottoms" where I hunt are 1,500 feet straight down...
 
Gary


----------



## Bowtie

GASoline71 said:


> "Riverbottoms" where I hunt are 1,500 feet straight down...
> 
> Gary



I figured as much. Here in flatland river bottoms are the best hunting ground. Lot of small hills and small shears but nothing like the extreme landscape where you live. That would be a challenge. Loved your pics, post more when you can!


----------



## techieguy

Only if the state of Jefferson really existed! I don't care for Portland liberals dictating to the rural conservatives communities... But now that I have that off my chest, thanks for the welcome! Which part of the greater PNW do you live in?

Charles


----------



## GASoline71

Bowtie said:


> I figured as much. Here in flatland river bottoms are the best hunting ground. Lot of small hills and small shears but nothing like the extreme landscape where you live. That would be a challenge. Loved your pics, post more when you can!



I agree... that is where the deer are here too... it is a b1tch to get down to them in those spots... but there are usually deer in there.

Gary


----------



## windthrown

Bowtie said:


> There aint no 4x4in' your way into the big whitetails here in Kansas, unless you hit one on the highway. The Older, bigger, smart bucks stay back in the timber along the river bottoms. The only time of year a person would smack a big buck here with their truck is now, during the rut. The 1st and 2nd year deer litter the highways year round the past 2 years. The whitetail numbers are out of control here.



Similar here. Too many deer. They come right to the dang door. The big bucks here are not that shy though. The one I photographed yesterday was 40 feet from the carport. I could have taken him out with the 30-30 in a minute. This place is a hunter's paradise. But it is borning. Open the window, point and shoot. Blam! Dinner... then watch the rest of the football game on TV... no sport in that.


----------



## windthrown

techieguy said:


> Only if the state of Jefferson really existed! I don't care for Portland liberals dictating to the rural conservatives communities... But now that I have that off my chest, thanks for the welcome! Which part of the greater PNW do you live in?
> 
> Charles



I live between Ewegene and Roseburgh, in northern Doug Lass Co.


----------



## slowp

*No Comments About Not a Full Wrap*

I'll move the story to here. 

I was giggling yesterday most of the way back in. I had some spare time earlier in the day, so headed in a two track road and started cutting brush and small trees out of it. Yesterday was the day before elk season started and the hunters were everywhere, setting up camps. It was quitting time so I threw Twinkle (the 440) back in the truck box and started out. I met a pickup pulling a travel trailer on the two track so I started backing up. We came to a spot that I hadn't cut yet and their trailer wouldn't fit under the trees. So, I walked up and asked, "your saw or mine?" They didn't have a saw. I told them I'd put my gear back on and cut the trees out and would appreciate it if they yarded the slash out of the road. I dug Twinkle out, and heard the comment, "That's a big bar!" (it is a mere 28 inches). There was no comment about the lack of a full wrap handle. I was hoping Twinkle would run well, didn't want to mess up with an audience watching. Twinkle started on the first pull and the trees were down and bucked up in seconds, much to my amazement. I shut her off and pulled out my earplugs. The hunters mouths were hanging open. One of them said, "Gawd I wish I had a fun job like yours." I loaded up and took off....giggling because I usually get waved over by hunters and when they see who I am, they start asking questions like Aren't you afraid of: (choose the following) 
A. Cougars
B. Working alone in the woods
C. Getting lost
D. Evil people
C. Everything else. 
It was a good day! 
And I've seen nothing but grouse and hunters and loggers all week.


----------



## oldsaw

windthrown said:


> Similar here. Too many deer. They come right to the dang door. The big bucks here are not that shy though. The one I photographed yesterday was 40 feet from the carport. I could have taken him out with the 30-30 in a minute. This place is a hunter's paradise. But it is borning. Open the window, point and shoot. Blam! Dinner... then watch the rest of the football game on TV... no sport in that.



Yeah, but the fender you saved could have been your own.

Mark


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I'll move the story to here.
> 
> I was giggling yesterday most of the way back in. I had some spare time earlier in the day, so headed in a two track road and started cutting brush and small trees out of it. Yesterday was the day before elk season started and the hunters were everywhere, setting up camps. It was quitting time so I threw Twinkle (the 440) back in the truck box and started out. I met a pickup pulling a travel trailer on the two track so I started backing up. We came to a spot that I hadn't cut yet and their trailer wouldn't fit under the trees. So, I walked up and asked, "your saw or mine?" They didn't have a saw. I told them I'd put my gear back on and cut the trees out and would appreciate it if they yarded the slash out of the road. I dug Twinkle out, and heard the comment, "That's a big bar!" (it is a mere 28 inches). There was no comment about the lack of a full wrap handle. I was hoping Twinkle would run well, didn't want to mess up with an audience watching. Twinkle started on the first pull and the trees were down and bucked up in seconds, much to my amazement. I shut her off and pulled out my earplugs. The hunters mouths were hanging open. One of them said, "Gawd I wish I had a fun job like yours." I loaded up and took off....giggling because I usually get waved over by hunters and when they see who I am, they start asking questions like Aren't you afraid of: (choose the following)
> A. Cougars
> B. Working alone in the woods
> C. Getting lost
> D. Evil people
> C. Everything else.
> It was a good day!
> And I've seen nothing but grouse and hunters and loggers all week.



LOL... We always tell the deer hunters where the USFS ground is and if they have any questions they can flag down a green pickup and the nice Fed will tell them everything they need to know. It's not exactly a lie...more of a redirection of fact...and it gets them the hell off of our ground and out of our way. Sorry, Slowp, but your people have more time to deal with these idiots than we do. Probably more civility and tact, too. We had four hunters come over a ridge a couple of weeks ago and just casually strolled down through where the fallers were working. It was heavy timber and the fallers didn't know they were even there until one of the hunters tripped, fell down, and rolled past him. I think we hit some new heights in creative profanity and the decibel level was impressive. The hunters went back over the ridge with directions to a USFS survey crew in the area.


----------



## slowp

Last year we lucked out and had a huge flood which either ran the hunters out or trapped them in. Most of them packed up and left as soon as they could get somewhere. Since we were cut off for a few days from getting to the woods, it was a nice, peaceful season. Except for the marooned hunters at the bar next door.


----------



## bigjayfromwa

Well it is hard to compare the west coast cutters to the midwest and east coast guys. Since after some of the jobs i've done lately i look at a three footer as being an easy little tree to drop. 
I have to get the pics from my buddy about this last job i did and post them on here for ya. It was three trees and the largest was 11' 8" across the stump. Of course after that job a cold beer tasted just a little bit better than normal. 

So how many of you midwest guys have even used a tree jack to get em' over? (or two?) or had to use spring boards?

Nothing like hearing a 200ft fir come crashing down!! Feeling the ground shake when it hits!

***Me and a couple of buddies specialize in big old growth and hazard tree removal**** Bigger the better!!!!


----------



## Spotted Owl

slowp said:


> I'll move the story to here.
> 
> I was giggling yesterday most of the way back in. I had some spare time earlier in the day, so headed in a two track road and started cutting brush and small trees out of it. Yesterday was the day before elk season started and the hunters were everywhere, setting up camps. It was quitting time so I threw Twinkle (the 440) back in the truck box and started out. I met a pickup pulling a travel trailer on the two track so I started backing up. We came to a spot that I hadn't cut yet and their trailer wouldn't fit under the trees. So, I walked up and asked, "your saw or mine?" They didn't have a saw. I told them I'd put my gear back on and cut the trees out and would appreciate it if they yarded the slash out of the road. I dug Twinkle out, and heard the comment, "That's a big bar!" (it is a mere 28 inches). There was no comment about the lack of a full wrap handle. I was hoping Twinkle would run well, didn't want to mess up with an audience watching. Twinkle started on the first pull and the trees were down and bucked up in seconds, much to my amazement. I shut her off and pulled out my earplugs. The hunters mouths were hanging open. One of them said, "Gawd I wish I had a fun job like yours." I loaded up and took off....giggling because I usually get waved over by hunters and when they see who I am, they start asking questions like Aren't you afraid of: (choose the following)
> A. Cougars
> B. Working alone in the woods
> C. Getting lost
> D. Evil people
> C. Everything else.
> It was a good day!
> And I've seen nothing but grouse and hunters and loggers all week.





Thanks Slowp. Daughter is reading with me, and is all giggles about the name Twinkle. Now I am stuck with saws named twinkie 460, cupcake 084, and shorty 036. Yup thanks alot. 

How bout these couple, Aren't you afraid of wolves, bigfoot, sasquatch, wolverine, and of all things only one time, are you afraid of poisonous salamanders? WTF has anyone ever seen a poisonous salamander?

Hey BTW welcome Charles. Nice bull ya got there. That 38 should handle your big pine, unless of coarse your looking for any reason to get a new bigger saw. Then I would recomend my personal fav the 460 with a 32"er skipped chain and the cut like a banshie.

Windthrown, any chance of being from the Drain, Elkton area? We've lived in both and so has most of the wifes family, at one time or another anyways?

Owl


----------



## tek9tim

slowp said:


> Last year we lucked out and had a huge flood which either ran the hunters out or trapped them in. Most of them packed up and left as soon as they could get somewhere. Since we were cut off for a few days from getting to the woods, it was a nice, peaceful season. Except for the marooned hunters at the bar next door.



Which district of the GP are you on? I worked 3 years on Cowlitz Valley as a knuckle-dragger in fire. Don't miss that much.


----------



## techieguy

SpottedOwl,
I'm glad I don't have girls if may saws where to get named like those mentioned! Today I ran my first skipped chain... on my 038. I didn't use this saw much today, but it did seem to cut pretty fast! I was just trimming small oaks and trimming some smaller Doug fir. I saw that same bull just before and during elk season... He's a nice 4 point now. I just wished I had my camera then.

So, in your humble opinion... Is the 32" bar too much for my 038 Super? Should I downsize? Looking in the Stihl book, saws with 6hp and above start getting the bigger bars... Should I be downsizing? This saw was a hand me down from my fil who hardly ever used the saw. So I know I opened a can of worms here... but let here your professional opinions.

Thanks

Charles


----------



## Bowtie

bigjayfromwa said:


> Well it is hard to compare the west coast cutters to the midwest and east coast guys. Since after some of the jobs i've done lately i look at a three footer as being an easy little tree to drop.
> I have to get the pics from my buddy about this last job i did and post them on here for ya. It was three trees and the largest was 11' 8" across the stump. Of course after that job a cold beer tasted just a little bit better than normal.
> 
> So how many of you midwest guys have even used a tree jack to get em' over? (or two?) or had to use spring boards?
> 
> Nothing like hearing a 200ft fir come crashing down!! Feeling the ground shake when it hits!
> 
> ***Me and a couple of buddies specialize in big old growth and hazard tree removal**** Bigger the better!!!!


None that I know of around Kansas, we simply dont have THAT size of trees around here compared to the PNW. I have used cables tied to a loader to bring down cottonwoods and oaks leaning over bridges and rivers, and of course wedges when needed. I believe the biggest tree that I have seen around Kansas was a cottonwood with a trunk of close to seven foot diameter.


----------



## Spotted Owl

techieguy said:


> SpottedOwl,
> I'm glad I don't have girls if may saws where to get named like those mentioned! Today I ran my first skipped chain... on my 038. I didn't use this saw much today, but it did seem to cut pretty fast! I was just trimming small oaks and trimming some smaller Doug fir. I saw that same bull just before and during elk season... He's a nice 4 point now. I just wished I had my camera then.
> 
> So, in your humble opinion... Is the 32" bar too much for my 038 Super? Should I downsize? Looking in the Stihl book, saws with 6hp and above start getting the bigger bars... Should I be downsizing? This saw was a hand me down from my fil who hardly ever used the saw. So I know I opened a can of worms here... but let here your professional opinions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Charles




For regular use I wouldn't use a 32, I would stick closer to a 24 or even a 20. If you have a need for the 32 besides just this one tree and it will be used often I would upgrade to a saw that will better handle it. A 24 will drop a 32dbh no problem, heck even the 20 would be able, just alittle more technique needed.

Here's another PNW thing.

Fresh Dungies. Went out today with the kiddos and got us 17 no measuring needed dungeness. Got 9 of them red crabs 8 of those wouldn't fit in a bucket so they went in on their sides. Where else can you sit in the bay and watch nasty ole turkey, shad, pig guts, fish carcusses, and what ever gut wrenching things, turn into one of the best things to ever hit a tub of boiling water?

Now the best part is getting to watch the boy crack and eat crab while he has 2 busted thumbs.

Just another small reason it's great to be from the PNW


Owl


----------



## slowp

Spotted Owl said:


> Thanks Slowp. Daughter is reading with me, and is all giggles about the name Twinkle. Now I am stuck with saws named twinkie 460, cupcake 084, and shorty 036. Yup thanks alot.
> 
> How bout these couple, Aren't you afraid of wolves, bigfoot, sasquatch, wolverine, and of all things only one time, are you afraid of poisonous salamanders? WTF has anyone ever seen a poisonous salamander?
> 
> Hey BTW welcome Charles. Nice bull ya got there. That 38 should handle your big pine, unless of coarse your looking for any reason to get a new bigger saw. Then I would recomend my personal fav the 460 with a 32"er skipped chain and the cut like a banshie.
> 
> Windthrown, any chance of being from the Drain, Elkton area? We've lived in both and so has most of the wifes family, at one time or another anyways?
> 
> Owl



I also got similar kudos from a log truck driver for teaching his 4 year old daughter to point out ends of logs he had missed branding and painting.  
Can your daughter tell me where I can find Barbie or similar stickers that will fit on a 440? That way it is pretty certain that nobody else will use Twinkle.
Let me see, Dora the Explorer, My Kitty, Bratz would be acceptable if Barbie stickers cannot be found.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*PNW limbing saw*

Would be fun to limb this with a 13 inch bar.


----------



## GASoline71

Nice pic... The title of the thread says it all Brian...  

Gary


----------



## NPKenny

OH how I miss Oregon!!!! I might have a trip to WA next month to get a fix. Great pics in this thread.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*#*

353 hehehehehehehehehe

:jester:


----------



## Lakeside53

NPKenny said:


> OH how I miss Oregon!!!! I might have a trip to WA next month to get a fix. Great pics in this thread.



wait a month or three....


----------



## Lakeside53

Cedarkerf said:


> Would be fun to limb this with a 13 inch bar.



So.. why all the bending????? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> So.. why all the bending????? :greenchainsaw:



Trying to keep his balance.
Speaking of the PNW, where has Jeff been FHCW


----------



## Lakeside53

He's MIA.. gf? Fishing? Hunting? 

pm him... tell him to drag his sorry butt back to this thread!


----------



## davefr

NPKenny said:


> OH how I miss Oregon!!!!
> 
> I might have a trip to WA next month to get a fix. Great pics in this thread.



If you miss Oregon so much why would you want to waist time in Washington?? It's the armpit of the PNW. The only thing worth seeing in WA is Madsens, the Boeing Surplus Store and McLendon's Hardware in Renton.

If you go to the Boeing Store check out the Tool Crib!!


----------



## Lakeside53

davefr said:


> If you miss Oregon so much why would you want to waist time in Washington?? It's the armpit of the PNW. The only thing worth seeing in WA is Madsens, the Boeing Surplus Store and McLendon's Hardware in Renton.
> 
> If you go to the Boeing Store check out the Tool Crib!!



Sorry... Boeing Surplus is now closed (December - SUCKS!!!!). No point in coming to WA now. And if you do... there might be a tornado, earthquake, mudslide or cholera.


----------



## davefr

Lakeside53 said:


> Sorry... Boeing Surplus is now closed (December - SUCKS!!!!). No point in coming to WA now. And if you do... there might be a tornado, earthquake, mudslide or cholera.



Permanently??? I loved the Boeing surplus store!!


----------



## Lakeside53

davefr said:


> Permanently??? I loved the Boeing surplus store!!



yep.. as I said...


*SUCKS*


----------



## ciscoguy01

*hmmmm*



Just Mow said:


> Trying to keep his balance.
> Speaking of the PNW, where has Jeff been FHCW



I was wondering that also... 

362 hehehehehehe

opcorn:


----------



## windthrown

Lakeside53 said:


> He's MIA.. gf? Fishing? Hunting?
> 
> pm him... tell him to drag his sorry butt back to this thread!



He said he was going out commercial fishing in a post a while back.


----------



## Lakeside53

Forever? He's Coast Guard, to retirement!


----------



## windthrown

Lakeside53 said:


> Sorry... Boeing Surplus is now closed (December - SUCKS!!!!). No point in coming to WA now. And if you do... there might be a tornado, earthquake, mudslide or cholera.



You left out the Hurricane, and on top of that, you have to pay sales tax!


----------



## windthrown

Lakeside53 said:


> Forever? He's Coast Guard, to retirement!



He said he was going to be 'way gone' for a few months in December for the upcoming fishing season. I presumed he was referring to the Alaska commercial fishing season... ??? At any rate, I assume Gary keeps in touch with him though, if for no other reason, than to inform him of the inportant chainsaw oil debates on AS.


----------



## GASoline71

Jeff is out on a Coast Guard deployment... 90 days I believe...

I am in contact with him via email... he's doin' just fine.

He will be back in March.

Gary


----------



## NPKenny

davefr said:


> If you miss Oregon so much why would you want to waist time in Washington?? It's the armpit of the PNW. The only thing worth seeing in WA is Madsens, the Boeing Surplus Store and McLendon's Hardware in Renton.
> 
> If you go to the Boeing Store check out the Tool Crib!!



Business...I'll be near Spokane for a few days. One takes what one can get. Maybe I'll be able to slip West for a bit.


----------



## B_Turner

davefr said:


> If you miss Oregon so much why would you want to waist time in Washington?? It's the armpit of the PNW. The only thing worth seeing in WA is Madsens, the Boeing Surplus Store and McLendon's Hardware in Renton.
> 
> If you go to the Boeing Store check out the Tool Crib!!



Madsens is always great, I think Boeing Surplus is closed now, and McLendons in Renton has changed and is a large step closer to just another HD. Not the small cozy store with a very wide selection of fittings, etc. that it used to be.

I've considered moving to Oregon someday onto like 100 acres somewhere, but my wife doesn't like to be too far from a city.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Madrone*

Took down nice 34" Madrone last week make for a lotta nice projects and some milling. Notice the spacious open meadow like cutting area at least it was some what flat. Would love to get a lot more of it. Took down 2 dead ones 26" plus sound enough for some really nice firewood tho. Nice to see this thread back up.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Gary this is a great thread*

Yes the loss of Boeing surplus is a bummer it was a great place to go.


----------



## Lakeside53

B_Turner said:


> I've considered moving to Oregon someday onto like 100 acres somewhere, but my wife doesn't like to be too far from a city.



Surely there's a city in Oregon?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53

Cedarkerf said:


> Took down nice 34" Madrone last week make for a lotta nice projects and some milling. Notice the spacious open meadow like cutting area at least it was some what flat. Would love to get a lot more of it. Took down 2 dead ones 26" plus sound enough for some really nice firewood tho. Nice to see this thread back up.



34 inch???? damn.... and it looks like a nice piece of wood!


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Took down nice 34" Madrone last week make for a lotta nice projects and some milling. Notice the spacious open meadow like cutting area at least it was some what flat. Would love to get a lot more of it. Took down 2 dead ones 26" plus sound enough for some really nice firewood tho. Nice to see this thread back up.



Looks like home, except for the ferns. And your escape path was where? Sorry, had to ask.
I've been on the saw all week helping some friends that are doing the falling for a 4H camp up in the woods. The weather put them behind and now it's dry enough to get in and out. Barely. They're taking out about a million feet of doug fir, white fir, pine, and some really nice cedar. I take all the easy stuff on good ground and leave the adventurous stuff to those that still think it's an adventure.


----------



## Cedarkerf

boboak said:


> Looks like home, except for the ferns. And your escape path was where? Sorry, had to ask.
> I've been on the saw all week helping some friends that are doing the falling for a 4H camp up in the woods. The weather put them behind and now it's dry enough to get in and out. Barely. They're taking out about a million feet of doug fir, white fir, pine, and some really nice cedar. I take all the easy stuff on good ground and leave the adventurous stuff to those that still think it's an adventure.


plenty of room out the back corners cleared a trail on the back side. Mostly mowing black berry vines. Had about 3 ft up from stump with 8" hallow center but sound wood. Guy wanted it out because it had a heavy lean towards where he wants to build his house. Got a bunch of future work from him to take out some giant old multi trunked maples and some Cedars.


----------



## windthrown

Lakeside53 said:


> Surely there's a city in Oregon?:greenchainsaw:



Not many places like the one I live on with over 100 acre any more though. And not much close to any cities. We are 45 miles from Eugene. Also while the price of housing is tanking, the price of land in the west has still been drifting up. Actually in the PNW, housing has held up in the cities as well.


----------



## windthrown

Cedarkerf said:


> Took down nice 34" Madrone last week make for a lotta nice projects and some milling. Notice the spacious open meadow like cutting area at least it was some what flat. Would love to get a lot more of it. Took down 2 dead ones 26" plus sound enough for some really nice firewood tho. Nice to see this thread back up.



Looks like this place. Steep slopes, blackberry viles, ferns, moss all over. Madrones just do not grow stright up. We have a lot of them here. The house has madrone flooring. Only 2 mills that cut it in the west that I know of. It is nice looking flooring. Only problem is that it has light and dark wood, which are different in density, and they expand and contract differently. We have had a lot of people come by to look the the floors here and decide if they want them. A lot of people like it. Makes great firewood, and I salvage a lot of it from slash piles (trash trees here).


----------



## GASoline71

Been awhile since I cut on a Madrona tree. We have a lot of them here on the Island... But they just seem to be a real hardy tree with a decent root system. Not many of those come down in the windstorms.

Always fun to have to swamp out your escape path eh Brian? Looks like another typical cuttin' day out here...

Gary


----------



## GASoline71

Just in from Jeff (fishhuntcutwood) via email this mornin'...



> Hey man. We left Panama a few days ago, and are now just out and about on patrol. No real excitement to speak of yet. Just a lot of ocean and flight time. They're flying us like a borrowed kite-all day and all night. So far the plane has been good for me, and hasn't caused me any major maintenance problems. Still looking for a come-home date, but probably still two or three weeks out. Hey gotta do what ya gotta do.
> 
> Tell everyone I'm doing well, I'm sweating like a hog, and even though I'm hitting the gym twice a day, I'm still a fat slob. Oh, and my farmer's tan rocks!
> 
> So the AS'ers are looking for me eh? Andy and Steve? What's the latest and greatest at AS? What kinda of action am I missing?
> 
> I'll attach some pics for you to post if you like. Check out all the "blueberries" in the pics. Did you guys call the tie-downs that? The fuel team are grapes. One is of a HIFR (Helicopter In Flight Refueling) and the other is just the tie down team securing us after a landing.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> AMT1 Jeff Breidenbach
> Plane Captain 6514/CGC Mellon
> 
> "I am the Walrus...Coo-Coo-Ca-Choo!"













Gary


----------



## RiverRat2

Thanks Gary,,,,,,

Tell him we said Hey!!!!!!!!


----------



## GASoline71

I already doo'd that mang!   

Gary


----------



## adkranger

Thanks for posting that Gary, tried to hit ya.........but ya know, empty again.

Love those Daulphins, would love to catch a ride one. Maybe Jeff wouldn't mind making a swing up the East Coast before returning to the great PNW....... I can even arrange a fuel truck.


----------



## billyjoejr

Here is a PNW bar.  







http://www.komotv.com/news/local/13909617.html


----------



## slowp

Here's today's reasoning. No people in it cuz I was it. One alder and 2 cedars. The big cedar was on its way to becoming a snag top. There's about 2/3 more of this tree back in the woods off the road. I would have liked to be a foot or so taller as it would make cutting the bigger cedar a lot easier.
A short bar? No, I can stand farther away from the alder and the falling chunks of cedar with the longer bar. And be in good shape to whine about it afterwards. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63502&stc=1&d=1201142175





The top of the cedar log was at the same level as the top of my head...I was very careful about where Twinkle was. I did hit a pocket of caked Mt. St Helens ash while limbing which caused some sparking and I'll need to sharpen that chain.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63503&stc=1&d=1201142514





After dragging the brush out of the road, I decided to call it a day and opened one of the girl beers (diet pepsis) I had stashed in the snow. I needed it to wash down the cedar dust.


----------



## Lakeside53

Nice weather for as well... Love these bright sunny dry days.. 

....but it will soon turn back to mud-plug so go to Oregon instead!


----------



## Just Mow

Gary, tell Jeff I said hi, and look forward to him back on here.
And all along I thought he had shacked up.


----------



## GASoline71

Will do buddy...

Here is a few more pics he sent me...

He has been havin' a good time while ashore...





















Gary


----------



## GASoline71

Plus... them Coasties must have a lot of time on their hands if they can attempt to catch sea gulls on the flight deck of the cutter...











LMAO... 

Gary


----------



## Just Mow

that has got to be the smallest Peacock bass I have ever seen, and the largest Cigar.


----------



## GASoline71

Here is the story to go with the peacock bass... rather funny...



> Hmmph! I'm went peacock bass fishing in Panama. What a cluster #### that was. I guess the Navy or someone has a bunch of "tours" they have set up with local folks, like horseback tours through the jungle, rainforest tours, dinner tours, etc. One of them was a peacock bass tour. I'm all in for that. So I dropped the $100 on it and then did some research on the internet. Google "Gatun peacock bass" and you'll read what I read. I was stoked! Big fish, nice boats, and away I go!
> Nope. They shoved me and the three other gringos from the cutter in a 10' John boat with ankle deep water in it, and an 8 hp motor! The tour description stated that all gear was provided, along with 200 minnows per person. I brought a bunch of fly gear, so I was fortunately set because we got probably 100 minnows for the whole boat, and the rods were dry-rotted, antiquated pieces of ####. One guy broke one on the first fish, which was all of 10"! The fish averaged about 12" long, but we caught a bunch. The "guide" was of course fishing too, keeping his fish, throwing them in the cooler and charging us to filet them. And he brought five rods, each with ONE hook. Break that hook off, and he had no spares. He had to call another "guide" to come over and loan us a single hook. It was the most unprofessional, ridiculous outfit I've ever seen. But we had a friggin blast! We laughed so hard throughout the day, talked so much #### to each other, and drank some cheap Panamanian beer-$7 for a 18 pack! Then they took us back to the dock and fried our fish for us, along with some French fries. Turns out the guy who owns the operation also makes moonshine rum. So we all got liquored up on that #### and rode back to P. City buzzin hard. It was a good time. I've got pics of that too.
> 
> Man, flew damn near 5 hours today. I'm beat, and going to bed. Later buddy.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> AMT1 Jeff Breidenbach
> Plane Captain 6514/CGC Mellon
> 
> "I am the Walrus...Coo-Coo-Ca-Choo!"





Gary


----------



## Just Mow

GASoline71 said:


> Here is the story to go with the peacock bass... rather funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Thanks for sharing. I agree with him, he had to make a good time out of that situation.And now he can tell everyone that he caught the great Peacock bass on a flyrod.


----------



## GASoline71

Just Mow said:


> Thanks for sharing. I agree with him, he had to make a good time out of that situation.And now he can tell everyone that he caught the great Peacock bass on a flyrod.



Yup... I tiold him that Coasties are just sailors at heart... LOL...

When life hands you lemons... cut 'em up, and get out the friggin' tequila!!!

Gary


----------



## dimanager

Gary, how old would you guess those trees are that you took pictures of?

Sam


----------



## bookerdog

PNW gettogether first weekend in May


----------



## Lakeside53

Looks like I'll be there with my chaperone... just as well.. I'll need designated driver...


----------



## smithie55

*PNW get together?*

Is this for all PNWer's?
When exactly and where?


----------



## bookerdog

First weekend in may sat and sun. Its in Underwood Wa right on the boarder across from Hood River Or.


----------



## Lakeside53

RIGHT on the border? isn't the border the middle of the river:monkey:


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Huh???*



Just Mow said:


> that has got to be the smallest Peacock bass I have ever seen, and the largest Cigar.



Ya'll call'em Peacock Bass? I'll be dawged... Here we call'em Perch. We eat'em by the tons here. I had it today matter of fact. Bout the only time we fish'em is in the winter when the lakes are frozen. Ice fishing produces several thousands of pounds of perch here. The diner I was at today where they had a perch fry said last year they sold 3200lbs of perch last winter. It's probably one of my hands down favorite fish I'd say... What we do is Filet those little suckers, they are super small ya know, then the very thin filets we put in batter and deep fry. Super light, very NON-fishy tasting, and nice and tender... Ya'll eat'em that way too?? Or are they junk fish or something for ya... I know spring is coming soon and we'll be bullhead and perch fishin' soon. Our bullhead up here are small though, they call'em catfish down south but up here they are a little different and never much bigger than say 1lb. Off topic, sorry guys...

 eh?

Does your lakes freeze like 3' thick out there like here?? I live right next to lake champlain, 6th largest lake in north america and that's cause of the 5 great lakes... Takes ALOT of cold to freeze it over... Point of that statement is wondering if you they go ice fishing in the PNW???


----------



## slowp

ciscoguy01 said:


> Ya'll call'em Peacock Bass? I'll be dawged... Here we call'em Perch. We eat'em by the tons here. I had it today matter of fact. Bout the only time we fish'em is in the winter when the lakes are frozen. Ice fishing produces several thousands of pounds of perch here. The diner I was at today where they had a perch fry said last year they sold 3200lbs of perch last winter. It's probably one of my hands down favorite fish I'd say... What we do is Filet those little suckers, they are super small ya know, then the very thin filets we put in batter and deep fry. Super light, very NON-fishy tasting, and nice and tender... Ya'll eat'em that way too?? Or are they junk fish or something for ya... I know spring is coming soon and we'll be bullhead and perch fishin' soon. Our bullhead up here are small though, they call'em catfish down south but up here they are a little different and never much bigger than say 1lb. Off topic, sorry guys...
> 
> eh?
> 
> Does your lakes freeze like 3' thick out there like here?? I live right next to lake champlain, 6th largest lake in north america and that's cause of the 5 great lakes... Takes ALOT of cold to freeze it over... Point of that statement is wondering if you they go ice fishing in the PNW???




Hah! I forgot. Ice fishing. There's maybe 2 lakes and they might freeze or not. I went ice fishing on Roses Lake, above Chelan as a kid and was bored and cold. Nope, you are accustomed to a different winter lifestyle, wouldn't work for you to move here. Ice fishing is a cultural thing back there, but not here. Our weather is too fickle. I lived on Lake Superior for 2 years and I couldn't get enthused about ice fishing. I'm thinking it is an upbringing thing.
We have skiing in the Cascade Concrete to take part in, and snowmobiling except you can't go just anywhere on your sled either. Nope, you wouldn't be happy out here. And we also take part in a sport called Planning a Trip to Get Somewhere Where There Is Sun In The Winter. You better stay in the East.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

I'd love to visit during those 2 weeks of sunshine you guys have in the summer, but there's no way I'd live there. Rain upon rain upon rain is depressing. I've heard you've got the highest suicide rate in the nation up there and I think I just might end up a statistic.

Ian


----------



## slowp

And it is raining this morning. The forecast for the week is easy....more rain.


----------



## Lakeside53

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'd love to visit during those 2 weeks of sunshine you guys have in the summer, but there's no way I'd live there. Rain upon rain upon rain is depressing. I've heard you've got the highest suicide rate in the nation up there and I think I just might end up a statistic.
> 
> Ian



we need people like you:greenchainsaw:


----------



## parrisw

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'd love to visit during those 2 weeks of sunshine you guys have in the summer, but there's no way I'd live there. Rain upon rain upon rain is depressing. I've heard you've got the highest suicide rate in the nation up there and I think I just might end up a statistic.
> 
> Ian



Actually you get used to it. Usually around here we have lots of good weather. But where I am in Victoria, is a unusual place for strange weather. We usually have great summers. Just a few days ago, I was cutting my inlaws grass, and in the scope of an hour the weather changed from sun to rain to hail/snow to rain, then to sun again.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Lakeside53 said:


> we need people like you:greenchainsaw:



So what you're saying is that you need about 200 mandatory Jim Jones kind of summer camps for all new residents?  

Ian


----------



## slowp

Haywire Haywood said:


> So what you're saying is that you need about 200 mandatory Jim Jones kind of summer camps for all new residents?
> 
> Ian




What flavor of Kool Aid do you like?


----------



## Lakeside53

Haywire Haywood said:


> So what you're saying is that you need about 200 mandatory Jim Jones kind of summer camps for all new residents?
> 
> Ian



Nope.. just a handfull to keep the ugly stats up!


----------



## Erick

*Slowp*, your gonna have to change that avatar if you want people to believe that bull you guys are shovel’n about the weather out there. Or was that picture taken on a vacation to the Swiss Alps??


----------



## jrclen

ValleyO'Giants said:


> Here is one that I made into my avatar...



And I was thinking my oaks were big. That is a tree right there. Just once I would like to tip over something like that.


----------



## slowp

Erick said:


> *Slowp*, your gonna have to change that avatar if you want people to believe that bull you guys are shovel’n about the weather out there. Or was that picture taken on a vacation to the Swiss Alps??



We have 1 day of sun each year and that's when I took the picture.


----------



## Erick

slowp said:


> We have 1 day of sun each year and that's when I took the picture.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown

slowp said:


> We have 1 day of sun each year and that's when I took the picture.



Yah, that one is like the one they have of Mt Hood with blue sky behind it that they use on all the newsrooms in Portland. Like, it every really happens? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jon Tyler

*Can these saws be put these saws in order?*

Hi Forum!! Happy Easter!

Can the following saws be put in order of cutting performance. I mean already felled hardwood timber (oak, beech, etc). WEIGHT IS NOT AN ISSUE. Let's assume we're using a 24" bar to go through up to 36" - 42" wood. (diameter)

372xp
385xp
441mag
390xp
460mag
660mag
395xp thanks a bunch! Jon


----------



## slowp

A typical day. We have these days 364 times a year. 365 on leap years.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Jon, start a new thread if you would.

Ian


----------



## ciscoguy01

*hehehehehehe*



slowp said:


> Hah! I forgot. Ice fishing. There's maybe 2 lakes and they might freeze or not. I went ice fishing on Roses Lake, above Chelan as a kid and was bored and cold. Nope, you are accustomed to a different winter lifestyle, wouldn't work for you to move here. Ice fishing is a cultural thing back there, but not here. Our weather is too fickle. I lived on Lake Superior for 2 years and I couldn't get enthused about ice fishing. I'm thinking it is an upbringing thing.
> We have skiing in the Cascade Concrete to take part in, and snowmobiling except you can't go just anywhere on your sled either. Nope, you wouldn't be happy out here. And we also take part in a sport called Planning a Trip to Get Somewhere Where There Is Sun In The Winter. You better stay in the East.



I hate ice fishin' dude. Once in a while cause I love eating winter perch is a must... I ride snowboard all winter, and love riding snowmobiles. Have a few buddies that build'em to do well into the mid-100's. Idiots if you ask me, but hey, if they like it eh? Superior is a super dirty lake i think, I hope you didn't eat anything out of there, lol...

 eh?


----------



## slowp

Try using Dudette. About a month ago, there was an article about our high lakes being polluted. We get all the deadly air from China here. Another reason not to move here. Oh, our weather forecast for today doesn't just mention rain, it mentions snow also. Another tin pants day.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*yip*

Does it mention 10 degrees and 50mph winds?? With ice and snow later on??? Well... Guess it's nicer there eh? Sadly enough, until all the stuff was put in place, the adirondaks suffered from everything the west coast was doing, acid rain, high levels of pollutants come from the west polluted nearly everything here because of the prevailing winds on the earth. Guess your not as bad off as you think. But thanks to west coast we feel everything done there here. I believe it's primarily California that causes the pollutants, smog and whatnot, to come this way... heheheheheehee

Sorry bout that slowp, dudette...


----------



## ropensaddle

burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  out 4 24


----------



## jpvjr

slowp said:


> I'll move the story to here.
> 
> I was giggling yesterday most of the way back in. I had some spare time earlier in the day, so headed in a two track road and started cutting brush and small trees out of it. Yesterday was the day before elk season started and the hunters were everywhere, setting up camps. It was quitting time so I threw Twinkle (the 440) back in the truck box and started out. I met a pickup pulling a travel trailer on the two track so I started backing up. We came to a spot that I hadn't cut yet and their trailer wouldn't fit under the trees. So, I walked up and asked, "your saw or mine?" They didn't have a saw. I told them I'd put my gear back on and cut the trees out and would appreciate it if they yarded the slash out of the road. I dug Twinkle out, and heard the comment, "That's a big bar!" (it is a mere 28 inches). There was no comment about the lack of a full wrap handle. I was hoping Twinkle would run well, didn't want to mess up with an audience watching. Twinkle started on the first pull and the trees were down and bucked up in seconds, much to my amazement. I shut her off and pulled out my earplugs. The hunters mouths were hanging open. One of them said, "Gawd I wish I had a fun job like yours." I loaded up and took off....giggling because I usually get waved over by hunters and when they see who I am, they start asking questions like Aren't you afraid of: (choose the following)
> A. Cougars
> B. Working alone in the woods
> C. Getting lost
> D. Evil people
> C. Everything else.
> It was a good day!
> And I've seen nothing but grouse and hunters and loggers all week.



Here's a story about flatlanders (I'm a C-PA ridgerunner). In October 2 yuppy types were practice shooting their guns (a 375H&H, & a 458 Win Mag). We heard them going off on our land no-less, around the 2nd lunch we see 1 fool beat-feeting down to our landing yelling to call 911. We don't have phones on site, it turns out he shot his buddy in the leg w/ the 458 w/ a solid. 
The next week both their lawyers were on site w/ every fed agency you can think of to see how many laws we were not observing (based on the no phone issue).Well we passed & the Bull was beyond mad, he said that even though he was Amish, he might take the yuppies & their lawyers to court for wasting a full day. (To his credit he didn't).
I still don't know what they were going to hunt w/ their guns.


----------



## snowyman

slowp said:


> We have 1 day of sun each year and that's when I took the picture.



Thanks for your posts. I don't think I can stand another sunny, 60-70 degree winter. I was thinking about moving to Oregon, then Ciscoguy01 told me about the Adirondacks, but where you are is "IT" . I just have to fill out this form, it seems easy.  

www.angelfire.com/hi3/pearly/humor/eastern.html


----------



## slowp

snowyman said:


> Thanks for your posts. I don't think I can stand another sunny, 60-70 degree winter. I was thinking about moving to Oregon, then Ciscoguy01 told me about the Adirondacks, but where you are is "IT" . I just have to fill out this form, it seems easy.
> 
> www.angelfire.com/hi3/pearly/humor/eastern.html



Why bother with the form? Just boat across Lake Osoyoos. But we don't have any crocodiles to rassle, just slugs and mossy stuff.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

We have rattlesnakes, moutain lions, black bear, and coy dogs to wrestle.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp

Here's what happened yesterday. A road builder needed to cut an old growth root wad out of the road but wanted somebody around when he cut it.
So, I said I'd be out there about 11ish and would stand by, and I even had a saw in case his got stuck. A coworker told him about the short bar on my saw, 28" and I felt ashamed. 

I showed up and he was standing on the hillside and he yelled, "Got yer saw?"
I yelled back,"Why? Is your saw stuck?" The answer was a quiet yes. So as I was pulling Twinkle out of the box, I explained that I had Princess and Barbie stickers on it. He roared, "Princess stickers! Barbie stickers! ON A SAW?" I then pointed out the ACME explosives sticker and that must've offset the others. I wasn't about to cut what he was stuck in, so he took Twinkle and began to cut. Suddenly, there was a POP. The rootwad and his 660 with a longer bar went flying up in the air. It looked for a moment like 660 would soon be underneath the rootwad, but at the last minute they hit close and bounced away from each other. He then thanked me for loaning him the "Princess Twinkle" and came stumbling down the cutbank. There was a bit of mumbling about princess stickers though. I wish I had caught it on film. The saw and rootwad almost went into orbit!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I hope he learned a lesson "Don't judged a saw by it's stickers".:yoyo:


----------



## Trinity Honoria

slowp said:


> I showed up and he was standing on the hillside and he yelled, "Got yer saw?"
> I yelled back,"Why? Is your saw stuck?" The answer was a quiet yes. So as I was pulling Twinkle out of the box, I explained that I had Princess and Barbie stickers on it. He roared, "Princess stickers! Barbie stickers! ON A SAW?" I then pointed out the ACME explosives sticker and that must've offset the others. I wasn't about to cut what he was stuck in, so he took Twinkle and began to cut. Suddenly, there was a POP. The rootwad and his 660 with a longer bar went flying up in the air. It looked for a moment like 660 would soon be underneath the rootwad, but at the last minute they hit close and bounced away from each other. He then thanked me for loaning him the "Princess Twinkle" and came stumbling down the cutbank. There was a bit of mumbling about princess stickers though. I wish I had caught it on film. The saw and rootwad almost went into orbit!



let's face it--Twinkle ROCKS!!!


----------



## slowp

Careful! Don't want Twinkle to get too big headed. Twinkle did pull through though.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Logging memorial*

Took some pics of a recently completed memorial to loggers in down town. Our town used to be a booming logging town but looks like its going to be another bedroom town so it was nice to see a privately funded memorial to the town roots. The Ox stand about 8ft high its pretty cool to have in town.


----------



## Cedarkerf




----------



## forestryworks

amen to that!

thanks for sharing cedarkerf


----------



## blsnelling

Very nice!


----------



## Trinity Honoria

I am so glad you shared those pictures! WOW!!!


----------



## Jkebxjunke

next the animal rightest and the tree huggers will denounce it..


----------



## serial killer

slowp, I attempted to put some My Little Pony stickers on my saws today, but couldn't get them to stick. Do you have a secret?


----------



## VA_133Super

*Saws*

Hi, 
I am a "flat lander" here in Virginia... but my saw is a Sachs Dolmar 133 Super with a Windsor 38" bar semi-chisel full skip tooth chain. The guy who I bought the saw from was the PNW logging. 

I was unaware of this "skip tooth" chain etc... but after cutting my Dutch Elm with it I AM SOLD!!! But Windsor can't even look that bar up it's so old. My adjuster is all the way out so it's time for a new chain if'n I can find somebody to make one......38" chain doesn't seem to common.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## slowp

serial killer said:


> slowp, I attempted to put some My Little Pony stickers on my saws today, but couldn't get them to stick. Do you have a secret?



I clean the area of the saw with rubbing alcohol prior to putting a sticker on it.
But they don't stay on very long when the saw is riding in the back of the pickup in the rain. That's why you should buy lots of stickers. The Alpha Explosives sticker seems to be an exception to the rain. It has stayed on well.


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Took some pics of a recently completed memorial to loggers in down town. Our town used to be a booming logging town but looks like its going to be another bedroom town so it was nice to see a privately funded memorial to the town roots. The Ox stand about 8ft high its pretty cool to have in town.



Great pictures...thankyou for posting them


----------



## motoroilmccall

VA_133Super said:


> Hi,
> I am a "flat lander" here in Virginia... but my saw is a Sachs Dolmar 133 Super with a Windsor 38" bar semi-chisel full skip tooth chain. The guy who I bought the saw from was the PNW logging.
> 
> I was unaware of this "skip tooth" chain etc... but after cutting my Dutch Elm with it I AM SOLD!!! But Windsor can't even look that bar up it's so old. My adjuster is all the way out so it's time for a new chain if'n I can find somebody to make one......38" chain doesn't seem to common.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony



The Skiptooth is really only an advantage with big wood, on big bars, and if the chain still has good cutters, and the rivets aren't slacked too much, you could always just have a shop pull a link or two out of it to shorten it up. You won't find many big chains in pre-made loops, most shops will make them themselves.


----------



## livewire

serial killer said:


> slowp, I attempted to put some My Little Pony stickers on my saws today, but couldn't get them to stick. Do you have a secret?




Take the paper off of the back first, duh! 









lol......please don't kill my cereal......


----------



## slowp

Oh, and the sparkley stickers lose the sparkle in the rain.  The guys will still use the saw, but they ask first and make a manly comment about the Barbie Stickers. Voice pitch and volume is important when commenting.


----------



## .aspx

just got back from se texas and you guys have no idea how happy i am to be back in the pnw.

the tallest tree i saw down there was probably 50 feet. 

sad thing is, couldn't count how many people either burn or "throw away" oak trees. by "throw away" i mean haul to the curb and have the city come and pick it up to take to the dump. by burn I mean burn pile in the back yard because there is no real use for it seeing as how it barely breaks 60 during the winter.


----------



## RiverRat2

.aspx said:


> just got back from se texas and you guys have no idea how happy i am to be back in the pnw.
> 
> the tallest tree i saw down there was probably 50 feet.
> 
> sad thing is, couldn't count how many people either burn or "throw away" oak trees. by "throw away" i mean haul to the curb and have the city come and pick it up to take to the dump. by burn I mean burn pile in the back yard because there is no real use for it seeing as how it barely breaks 60 during the winter.



Well,,, Sorry I missed you where were you visiting?????? depends on where you went,,,, there are some 70 -110 foot old (turn of the century) stuff in my yard,,, there are a lot of people who burn too much,,,   I burned about three cords in the last winter though,,,, most people are too lazy to mess with wood heat,,,,,, you gotta remember we are at Lat 30*,,, so I get excited when I get to build a fire in the fireplace,,,,,

Quite a difference between there and Sedro Woolley,,,, Latitude wise,,,,,,


----------



## .aspx

RiverRat2 said:


> Well,,, Sorry I missed you where were you visiting?????? depends on where you went,,,,



I flew into Austin and then drove to Beaumont (Jefferson County). Was going to head over to Village Mills to play golf at Wildwood but didn't want to get stranded due to mandatory hurricane evacuation.

Ended up staying in Beaumont for one night and then turning right around and driving 4 more hours to Austin.


----------



## RiverRat2

Wow when you were in Beaumont you were 25 mi. from my house,,, wish I had known you were coming,,,,,, I'd have shown you around and cooked some Bar-B-Q or cajun seafood, or took you on a guided fishing trip....

Next time you are coming give me a heads up ahead of time,,,

The storm barely missed us thank God,,,, we had some gale force winds and some rain but thats about it,,,,


----------



## Just Mow

RiverRat2 said:


> Wow when you were in Beaumont you were 25 mi. from my house,,, wish I had known you were coming,,,,,, I'd have shown you around and cooked some Bar-B-Q or cajun seafood, or took you on a guided fishing trip....
> 
> Next time you are coming give me a heads up ahead of time,,,
> 
> The storm barely missed us,,,, thank God,,,, we had some gale force winds and some rain but thats about it,,,,



Dang, he could have visited us both..........


----------



## RiverRat2

Just Mow said:


> Dang, he could have visited us both..........




Yep He could have caught up to you in Austin


----------



## .aspx

Hey pals. I will look you both up next time I'm in TX. This trip was VERY last minute.

I know there are some bigger trees up around Lumberton & Village Mills. If memory serves correct, the Big Thicket National Preserves boasts some pretty large pine trees.

The PNW has tall, older growth evergreens but the the oaks, pecans, and magnolias in SE TX are beautiful in their own right.

The oaks on some of those TX golf courses can :censored: themselves as they were the root of some non-par scores! Miss the fairway by 2 yards and the oaks will get you every time. It doesn't matter if you hit a 320 yard drive!!

Still shot 79 at the Palms @ Pleasure Island


----------



## testlight

So your PNW doesn't include Alaska huh? Figures, Y'all couldn't hang up here anyway

EDIT You know if you Texans keep running your mouth we'll cut Alaska in half and make you the third largest state!


----------



## testlight

Actually, its worse than you might think. The Natives, who hold significant portions of land can do whatever they want (No *really*), so to balance things out the forest service is pretty conservative.
Also very little of our reprod has roads in it, so its hard to get anything done between the EPA and the cost of roads up here.


----------



## RiverRat2

testlight said:


> EDIT You know if you Texans keep running your mouth we'll cut Alaska in half and make you the third largest state!



Are you addressing your comment about mouth running to me????? 

If so,,,, Can't we just all get along??????:monkey:


----------



## testlight

Of course we can get along. We're doing it right now. opcorn: 

And yeah, I guess I am pretty free, no permits needed to do anything. Cut down trees (as long as their yours), harvest dead trees (yours or the state's), build houses. 
Heck there's no state property tax, some town have one, but I don't live in a town 

For the record my 056 isn't running right so I am using a little 28" bar on my 575xp, rather than the 36" like a real man should. 

I just bought the XP recently but I haven't bought a long bar for it yet. I don't even have a spare chain yet


----------



## Gologit

testlight said:


> So your PNW doesn't include Alaska huh? Figures, Y'all couldn't hang up here anyway
> 
> EDIT You know if you Texans keep running your mouth we'll cut Alaska in half and make you the third largest state!



We have several Texans on here who are honorary PNW people. If they chose to, they could become permanent PNW people...they're that good.

Can't say much about Alaska people...most of them are too busy running down other states and being defensive about their own. But, that could be just the impression I get from the few that I've met. And worked with. And lived with.


----------



## testlight

Honorary huh 
Yeah, that's us Alaskan's we just can't keep our mouth shut. :help:


----------



## Gologit

testlight said:


> Honorary huh
> Yeah, that's us Alaskan's we just can't keep our mouth shut. :help:



:hmm3grin2orange: No problem. There's a lot to talk about in Alaska. I was in Ketchikan one time and the mosquitoes were so big they had red and green position lights and filed flight plans.


----------



## RiverRat2

Almost got ya new Nova Bob!!!!,,,,, whoever hits ya next will givit to ya.... unless it's a :newbie: LOLOL!!!!!!

I'd like to make it to Alaska someday,,,

I have a cousin that was up there for years at a Coast Guard Station,,,

Maybe some day!!!



Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: No problem. There's a lot to talk about in Alaska. I was in Ketchikan one time and *the mosquitoes were so big they had red and green position lights and filed flight plans*.



Thats what he said,,,,, big Mosquitos!!!!!!


----------



## testlight

Yeah, and its the :censored: no see ums and  white sox that will really light you up!


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Mark 42 said:


> People don't seem to understand that trees don't live forever, and new
> ones can be grown (even a 1,000 year old tree isn't irreplaceable - it
> just takes a long time to replace it).



and I remember reading that new trees are better at removing carbon from the air than old ones... wood is truly renewable. yeah its nice to protect some big specimens but we need to manage the wood and uses it as the green resource it is... ( my God .. did I just talk green...acck... I need to go cut a tree LOL)


----------



## slowp

When having to go to the city for "training" I usually hang out with the Alaskans. They know how to have fun, except they don't like to go eat seafood, and get a little carried away about the Starbucks on every corner. 
But other than that, they're a fun bunch.


----------



## Lakeside53

Alaska's Gov is sure cuter than ours..:monkey:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Alaska's Gov is way cuter than ours also... ( Delaware-- Gov Minner )


----------



## Lakeside53

Mark 42 said:


> Conservatives are always more attractive.



to who?


----------



## .aspx

*Backyard Adventure*

Saturday the gf, dogs, and I decided to go for a little trip in and around our neighborhood.

First stop: Van Zandt Dike in Acme, WA (~ 12 miles from home) This is about 9300 acres of State Trust Land. A couple of Hemlock clear cuts and beautiful meadows.

Too bad I didn't have my camera 2 weeks ago when there were pink blooms covering the clear-cut areas. I don't know what they are called so if someone more knowledgable wants to chime in I'd appreciate it

One of said clear-cut areas. Look close enough and you can see the pink I am talking about







GF and one of our dogs walking up the logging road






Stand of Hemlocks. Notice some :censored: left target garbage on burn pile  






I think I'm looking south here






The view if you were falling this Hemlock






Some community / farms about half-way down (gives you an idea of how high up we were)





To be continued...


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL

Mark 42 said:


> Smart People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> All I can say Mark 42 is    SCOREBOARD !!!!!!!


----------



## .aspx

En route to an old-growth stand along Mt. Baker Highway we stopped roadside to take a picture of the area leading to Nooksack Falls

Weather is starting to get a little nicer 






I wish I could add a .wav of the sound of the river / falls and some how upload the smell of Douglas Fir so you could realize how truly amazing this was





This area is in the neighborhood of ~30 miles from home.


----------



## .aspx

*Old Growth Part 1*

tree





tree + me


----------



## .aspx

de facto standard for old-growth evergreen photographs 





ps, I'm 6'5" so that gives you an idea of the diameter of that tree!

more on the way....


----------



## .aspx

again, I'm 6'5" tall. gf didn't think posing with a poulan chainsaw was as funny as i did so here with dogs instead...






wonder how long this hang-up will last?






another big tree. just realized cleopatra looks possessed in every picture...






here's a nice one of cleo


----------



## .aspx

no wedge necessary. btw, tree on the left is ~3 feet dbh






sweet pea & sultan excited about who knows what


----------



## .aspx

*Shuksan*

~2 miles from the old growth stand is a park with amazing views of Mt. Shuksan.

too bad it was a little cloudy up there 






another view. nooksack river btw






for some reason i was drawn to this meadow atop this mountain (behind me when I was taking the above 2 pics)






the funny thing about the nooksack river is that the hotter the outside temperature, the colder the water seems to be.

north fork is a LOT colder than the south fork. south fork is swimmable, north fork; not so much. Van Zandt Dike is where this river forks. 

it was 80'ish degrees so we decided to go wading in the nooksack this day. That was plenty cold. Reminds me of the time i went up to mount rainier one july and jumped in the glacial river. have not jumped in one since...

down by the river. no van.





it doesn't look like it but the water gets to ~10 feet here. CRYSTAL CLEAR


----------



## Lakeside53

GREAT PICS....


Pink = Epilobium.... "fireweed"...

Sweet Pea... I'm aquainted.. barely... seems to like dogs more than people 



What is it with that pic site you link to... sooooo slow......


----------



## .aspx

TinyPic is hit or miss. I uploaded to one place so that I could share with others and realize now I should've stuck with Flickr.

Yeah, sweet pea likes dogs more than men. Don't take it personal; she can't even really stand me!


----------



## Cedarkerf

We need new page so itll load faster


----------



## COLD_IRON

Cedarkerf said:


> We need new page so itll load faster



Looks like you did just that


----------



## .aspx

good work


----------



## Cedarkerf

Some pics of the redwoods last months vacation. Found one that was a cave you could walk thru standing up. and a couple wierd shapes.


----------



## Cedarkerf




----------



## slowp

What's a vacation?


----------



## Lakeside53

That's when you go to another place to see what's in someone elses backyard, but it's less than yours, costs a lot more, and you come home so tired you need to take a few days off to recover.


----------



## testlight

You guys are killing me here, my computer/connection can't handle all the pictures, but------------ I agree, the pink stuff is Fireweed. Its common up here.


----------



## GASoline71

Bump... 

Gary


----------



## gregz

...those are some nice photos


----------



## Cedarkerf

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Gary


Always like to see this thread Alittle loggin goin on by Greenwater last week.


----------



## forestryworks

gasoline71 said:


> bump...
> 
> Gary



+1


----------



## wvlogger

ValleyO'Giants said:


> Just thought I would post a "small" doug fir that is on our plot!
> If the tree makes me look small It's becasue I'm Only 6'3" 275lbs.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



let see a river of chips from the saw on that tree


----------



## rngrchad

.aspx said:


> En route to an old-growth stand along Mt. Baker Highway we stopped roadside to take a picture of the area leading to Nooksack Falls
> 
> Weather is starting to get a little nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



If I had a dollar for every hitchhiker I've picked up along 542 I'd probably be near a hundred dollars richer! Beautiful photos .aspx!

Nooksack falls is really awesome too, it just bums me out how they have it all fenced off w/ skull and crossbone signs warning of the danger. It really takes away from the rawness it would have without such human cattle fences. I guess idiots must have been falling into that canyon and drowning or something.


----------



## Zombiechopper

bump. 

more cowbell. 

longbars and skip please.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Zombiechopper said:


> bump.
> 
> more cowbell.
> 
> longbars and skip please.



I'm out or I would have gave more cowbell rep.


----------



## Metals406

*Forest Fire--Marion Mountain--"North Rogers Incident".*

I experienced a neat afternoon. . . Had us a little forest fire (unknown cause) about 7 miles due West of me. . . Right above my cousins house. It's the only local fire we had this year, even though it was awful hot and dry. 

Mutual Aid Response. . . Our local Fire Dept. established an Incident Command early on. . . A DNRC State Bell was on scene at 3:30 P.M, and they put out a request for two dozers. They also called in a K-Max from Libby (75 miles west) at 4:14 P.M. As far as I can tell, DNRC has taken over command. The K-Max is due to leave right now back for Libby.

I heard it was 13 acres for a size-up at 4:48 P.M.--low pressure moved in with a little sprinkle around 5:02 P.M. and really put a lid on it for a bit.

Another little rain burst is moving through, and bringing up some wind. Word on the scanner, the IC is watching it run a little, and was warning others of a possible crest of the top, and spotting ahead.

Rogers Lake is right there, so the Helo-Tenders were making 2 minute turns, so that was good. Helo-Tender 191 (the Bell) is leaving as I type, and just gave a size up of 15 acres. . . So them guys have been doing real good. He said it's still hot on the NE side, and the dozers almost have a tie-in with the handline on the SW side (my cousins house side).

I guess they plan on hitting it all night to keep it from braking lines. The Bell just flew past my place (8:45 P.M.). I think this one is in the bag, as the rain is starting to pick up now.

The best thing is all the line-logging in that area. . . That really helps with fires! But logging don't help anyone right?  Makes me miss firefighting and logging for sure though ! LOL

Here's a couple pic's. . . They were taken from my back door.

*Edit:* My cousin just called and they were gone all day. . . Guess the fire got within a 1/4 mile of the house. :jawdrop:


----------



## slowp

I'll try to send you last night's frog strangler. It poured. It rained so hard I could hear it on the roof, and I don't have a metal roof but do have good insulation. 

The substitute for the closure of the big mill and forest service office is running this weekend--a big flea market. They're all complaining about the rain. I answer with a smile, we need it. I don't care if the tourii get muddy feet or the marketeers have to use tarps, we were very dry here. 

So, expect some rain.


----------



## BlacknTan

Great thread!

Yeah, we don't have trees like that in the East, but the gumption is the same!

The Adirondacks of New York, where men are men, and the women are too! Where a favorite pick-up line in the local watering hole, appropriately called The Bear Trap, is.. "Hey, nice tooth..."


----------



## Stihl Hyde

Bump for puttin some big timber on the ground

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip8Cl2d8T1g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip8Cl2d8T1g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9beICjxr02A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9beICjxr02A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedarkerf

Washington has to be one of the most senic places to log.


----------



## jburlingham

SRT-Tech said:


> Hear Hear!!
> 
> i'm partial to Spotted Owl, marinated in the blood of freshly clubbed baby seals, topped with fresh orange slices stolen from the hippies, and protesters we like to go beat with ax handles...and yes, wash that owl down with icy cold beer!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok guys, I may live on the wrong coast, and be just a firewooder, however the history you speak of sounds wonderful, and the food delicious. Maybe I need to move about 3,000 miles


----------



## schmuck.k

Stihl Hyde said:


> Bump for puttin some big timber on the ground
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip8Cl2d8T1g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip8Cl2d8T1g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9beICjxr02A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9beICjxr02A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



some sick vids man


----------



## sawbones

found at logging supply stores





average size beaver in PNW. 6'





average size log truck loads.





average lumback wife making supper.


----------



## sawbones

these pics are from an early 70's Stihl calendar . WEST COAST LOGGERS.
I quess around 69-71. date page was gone.


----------



## Jacob J.

Those were the days...if only I'd been born in '38.


----------



## slowp

They were still using those shovels here in the 1980s, and the guys running them were experts. I wish I'd packed a camera around then.


----------



## sawbones

Jacob J. said:


> Those were the days...if only I'd been born in '38.




38? why 38? Why Not "97".

here's some pics from the Sedro Wolley area taken by Darius Kinsey around 1897.

My great grand dad on the right near barrel. George Chapman. Chapman Logging.











His brother John chapman in the pic close to camera.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Remember being a kid and watching the big Warehauser off road trucks runnin along their roads next to high way 410 always got a thrill seeing those giant logs and loads those were the days.


----------



## wvlogger

sawbones said:


> these pics are from an early 70's Stihl calendar . WEST COAST LOGGERS.
> I quess around 69-71. date page was gone.



man thats awesome


----------



## Jacob J.

Cedarkerf said:


> Remember being a kid and watching the big Warehauser off road trucks runnin along their roads next to high way 410 always got a thrill seeing those giant logs and loads those were the days.



Same thing here except I was watching them run down Big River road from Grassy and Laurel mountains above Cottage Grove lake down to Woodward Lumber. Some of the mule trains had four or five wagons on.


----------



## sawbones

besides the steam donkeys my great grandfather and his brothers also used horses to skid logs.

Neil Chapman with his team
















another crew pic.


----------



## slowp

A kind of scenic landing, taken a couple weeks ago during global warming.
The Southern Warshington view.


----------



## Metals406

Jacob J. said:


> Those were the days...if only I'd been born in '38.



If you'd been born in '38, you'd be my dads age. I agree, us young'uns missed out on a lot. . . But we've seen a lot as well.


----------



## Henry G.

WOW great pics!!!
My dad was born in '26: watching Luftwaffe bombers at near eye level from his bedroom window heading to London...but a chainsaw engineer he became..starting the fire in me...


----------



## sawbones

slowp said:


> They were still using those shovels here in the 1980s, and the guys running them were experts. I wish I'd packed a camera around then.




I worked for Simpson Timber out of shelton in 74-75. I ran a bunch of those heel boom-grapple shovels. They only had a couple hydrulics out of 9 sides they ran. I mainly ran grapple skidder but because I could run the cable rigs I would replace guys on vacation. 

Spent about a month running a Washington Trackloader. We did the smaller HIGH LEAD jobs that did not need a tower with the Trackloader. We could also drop the riggin and hang a tong and load out logs.

one guy on the ground to set the tongs and the second loader who stood on the truck cab perch would run down the log and shuck the tong.

here is a 1950 pic of the same machine I ran.


----------



## slowp

Yes, I don't remember seeing that machine, I think maybe Linkbelts? might have been more popular around here. I only know they were usually red. 

Here's a modern landing. On one, they were having to work logs through the guylines.


----------



## Machold

*PNW Loggers*

According to the song, you're not a real logger unless you stir your coffee with your thumb... nice pics!


----------



## GASoline71

Cedarkerf said:


> Remember being a kid and watching the big Warehauser off road trucks runnin along their roads next to high way 410 always got a thrill seeing those giant logs and loads those were the days.



Hey Brian... remember Painter Logging? Painter had some of the coolest paint schemes on their trucks... They used to come bombin' into Orting with full loads past the L&M tavern and hit the jake right before the turn in to town... We were about a block away from there... the jake used to rattle the windows.

I also remember when I was a little fart that the loggin' trains would come out of the mountains headed to Commencement Bay in Tacoma, and the port of Olympia. I remeber the loads of logs on those cars bein' only 1, 2, and 3 log loads.... BIG oldgrowth timber.

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

GASoline71 said:


> Hey Brian... remember Painter Logging? Painter had some of the coolest paint schemes on their trucks... They used to come bombin' into Orting with full loads past the L&M tavern and hit the jake right before the turn in to town... We were about a block away from there... the jake used to rattle the windows.
> 
> I also remember when I was a little fart that the loggin' trains would come out of the mountains headed to Commencement Bay in Tacoma, and the port of Olympia. I remeber the loads of logs on those cars bein' only 1, 2, and 3 log loads.... BIG oldgrowth timber.
> 
> Gary


Wow are we gettin old were sayin those were the days. Quite a change from the days of all sorts of log truck paint schemes, now in Enumclaw Buckly area it all Kovash logging and a smattering of independents.


----------



## GASoline71

Kovash has nearly taken over. Rawson Logging are my buddies from back when. Barry Rawson is the owner of the "Binford" hot saw. I think Barry and his old man might only have 2 trucks now... They used to have 6.

Barry's old man Gene runs a shovel. That guy can psnag a toothpick out of your teeth with that grapple. 

Gary


----------



## sawbones

part of the old sultan saw shop. riggin the spar tree painting.











logging show in sultan. 






first street in snohomish parade.





near port angeles






this pic is around 1978. this is the era of the spotted owl and the moves of the tree huggers bringing the timber industry to the end of its hey day.

saw looks like the 042.


----------



## forestryworks

sawbones said:


> this pic is around 1978. this is the era of the spotted owl and the moves of the tree huggers bringing the timber industry to the end of its hey day.
> 
> saw looks like the 042.



good picture.


----------



## GASoline71

'bones... great pics mang!

Ya know... I'm sure I talked to you on the phone last year when I had a C51 for sale on craigslist...  You called me about the saw, and we ended up BS'ing for about an hour. 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

sawbones said:


> part of the old sultan saw shop. riggin the spar tree painting.


Back in the late 90s That was my saw shop. Thats when I switched to square ground because of them. spent hours talkin to the guy that owned that shop he was a great guy. Hauled countless loads of shingle and shake bolts to the Cedar mill next door that i heard burned down since. And saw bones great pics.


----------



## Cedarkerf

sawbones said:


> this pic is around 1978. this is the era of the spotted owl and the moves of the tree huggers bringing the timber industry to the end of its hey day.
> 
> saw looks like the 042.


I was in high school forestry class wanting to be a logger back then right as the crash started. Our forestry class was more of a logging prep class than a well balanced forestry class. We spent more time running saws than anything.


----------



## sawbones

Cedarkerf said:


> Back in the late 90s That was my saw shop. Thats when I switched to square groundbecause of them. spent hours talkin to the guy that owned that shop he was a great guy. Hauled countless loads of shingle and shake bolts to the Cedar mill next door that i heard burned down since. And saw bones great pics.



Sam Wold was a legend in these parts. I have some of his collection now.

Sam died in april 06. shop closed about 4 months later. I bought the inventory and lots of Sam's cool stuff. 

This last august I did my first major vintage chainsaw display at the tractor show in Monroe and took some of Sam's stuff to display. 
Lots of great conversations about that big guy at the saw shop. Every body knew him around here.

After the original shake mill burned Gary moved the band saw into that shed with the painting on it. Garys new shake-shingle shop is now 1/4 mile east of old shop.

The guy that bought the saw shop property had some good plans for a shopping mall and is planning on including some space for me to set up small museum.

his plans looked great but with the economy the way it is its hard to say now if or when this will happen. ric.


----------



## sawbones

GASoline71 said:


> 'bones... great pics mang!
> 
> Ya know... I'm sure I talked to you on the phone last year when I had a C51 for sale on craigslist...  You called me about the saw, and we ended up BS'ing for about an hour. :
> Gary



ok Gary,, now I remember, you were asking me all kinds of question about how to mix fuel and what bar oil I was using. good to reconnect. :hmm3grin2orange:




Cedarkerf said:


> Back in the late 90s That was my saw shop. Thats when I switched to square ground because of them. spent hours talkin to the guy that owned that shop he was a great guy. Hauled countless loads of shingle and shake bolts to the Cedar mill next door that i heard burned down since. And saw bones great pics.



Small world gets smaller again. I was down your way last year when I dropped off this IH Hough PAYLOGGER S7 skidder I sold. it might still be sitting near buckley. the guy was on the hiway right before a wide spot with a convenience store-gas station on the left heading in to town.






I sold my PayLogger right after I found this Garrett tree Farmer. Mine is from around 60-61 I think. I think Dwight Garrett built these from surplus WW2 truck parts.






I Drove through Enumclaw trying to find the Garrett shop but it was a saturday and they were closed any way.

They did send me a couple of original brochures for the first tree farmers.
these date 1959 to 62.





On another trip to buckley I was picking up some vintage saws and meet a lady that had worked with Garrett From 1947 and up. I guess he had been building all kinds of contraptions in his little factory. 

Dont you guys have a museum down there too?


----------



## Cedarkerf

Buckley has one next to the Dels farm supply block over from 410. Aiways good to make acquaintance with another PNW er. You out near where the firewood king is/was. I think thats what they called him he supplied Alder for the Ivers restaurants if I remember right.


----------



## GASoline71

sawbones said:


> ok Gary,, now I remember, you were asking me all kinds of question about how to mix fuel and what bar oil I was using. good to reconnect. :hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHAHAHAHA! ;laugh: 

Gary


----------



## parrisw

GASoline71 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! ;laugh:
> 
> Gary



ha ha ha ha LOL, ya I had a good laugh at that one too!!


----------



## sawbones

*pictures tell the story 69 years ago and today*
























this log sits 2 blocks from where 1940 picture was shot. 
I started skool 4 blocks from where log now sits in 1960.
other trucks in parade have more chunks of same tree.

ric.


----------



## GASoline71

Keep 'em comin' mang! 

Gary


----------



## sawbones

WOW, check out the cool vid Rich Dougan just laid up for us.

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lKQ7IK-8UnI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lKQ7IK-8UnI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

hey jacob, tell us a good ole story about the saw king. hope to get to meet him someday.


----------



## sawbones

took a pic of this medium size snatch block at a freinds saw shop today.


----------



## smithie55

Hey great video to be put on regular TV.
Thanks for sharing Bones


----------



## Arrowhead

sawbones said:


> WOW, check out the cool vid Rich Dougan just laid up for us.
> 
> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lKQ7IK-8UnI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lKQ7IK-8UnI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
> 
> hey jacob, tell us a good ole story about the saw king. hope to get to meet him someday.



Great video!


----------



## Evan

holy crud ive had enough to drink tonight.

i guess being 150 soakn wet makes me a light wegiht. 

and man theres a lot of cool stuff in this thread, thanks Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

sawbones said:


> took a pic of this medium size snatch block at a freinds saw shop today.


Where is that shop located? I always like to stop at saw shops with logging history. One of my favorites is Elbe gas station all kinds of old saws.

Where you at I see the big log is from Snohomish. I used to live on Highbridge road south of 522 bridge,kids went to Cathcart elementary. Keep the great History coming.

Would be fun to meet another member.


----------



## sawbones

Cedarkerf said:


> Where is that shop located? I always like to stop at saw shops with logging history. One of my favorites is Elbe gas station all kinds of old saws.
> 
> Where you at I see the big log is from Snohomish. I used to live on Highbridge road south of 522 bridge,kids went to Cathcart elementary. Keep the great History coming.
> 
> Would be fun to meet another member.




sorry, I can not disclose the location of that shop.. :monkey:

I did drive through snohomish today and even though I had seen that log hundreds of times I just realized that it was the one in the picture I just bought 2 weeks ago.

I grew up 1 block off 522, echo lake road. highbridge huh? 3 rivers ?


----------



## Jacob J.

sawbones said:


> WOW, check out the cool vid Rich Dougan just laid up for us.
> 
> hey jacob, tell us a good ole story about the saw king. hope to get to meet him someday.



Weeeeell...

Rich started working on saws in '69, and went pro in '71. He's forgotten more than I'll never know, like which pistons you can use to hop up a Titan 65 and how to turbo vane a crankshaft on a rotary valve engine like a Padilla. 

One good story I remember from when I was a kid...

My old man and two other guys were cutting a big job for the Medford Corporation NW of Powers, on the way to Agness. They were all running kart 125s in the big timber, 42" and 60" bars for bucking an 72"s for falling. At that time, the kart cranks still had keyways for the clutch and it was common when running the long bars and .404" chain to twist the clutch off if you pinched your bar hard. Most of the time the key would shear and the keyway would be ruined but sometimes the PTO stub shaft would twist clean off. 

Well, one day my dad and his partner both ruined the cranks or something in their saws and they had to pack out. They got into saw-king's shop late and told him they really needed the saws early the following morning. He didn't have any new units in stock so they couldn't buy new saws, and no loaners either. So he stayed up all night putting new cranks, bearings, and electronics in those saws. They were ready at 4:00 a.m. the next day and them old boys picked them up in the drop box. Of course this was in the days of big logging and every company and timber cutter had a drop box in the back of the saw shop. It was common to see 15-20 crummies pass through that parking lot between 3:30 and 5:45 a.m.


----------



## slowp

Was that 12 footer clear? If so, I'd want to chew them out for long butting it.

Another PNW thing--I heard the F word being mentioned during the weather forecast. :jawdrop:


----------



## dave k

Thanks for the video. Had a little chuckle when the voice over was saying " due to enviornmental legislation todays saws are more fuel efficent and lighter" at the same moment Mr Rich D opens up the Husky which clears a heap of smoke out of the pipe ! Im sure any eco nazis had a fit whilst watching the news.


----------



## Henry G.

Yeah was that a 3120 little overkill with a 20" bar dontcha think?:monkey:


----------



## sawbones

Henry G. said:


> Yeah was that a 3120 little overkill with a 20" bar dontcha think?:monkey:



Henry, if thats overkill to you then what do you call a 36" bar hooked to a car engine?:hmm3grin2orange:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JjXw--3jCv4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JjXw--3jCv4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


this is just standard equipment round these parts.


----------



## GASoline71

Bill and Natalie... Good people... 

I have some pics of my V-8 saw around here somewhere...

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

sawbones said:


> sorry, I can not disclose the location of that shop.. :monkey:
> 
> I did drive through snohomish today and even though I had seen that log hundreds of times I just realized that it was the one in the picture I just bought 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I grew up 1 block off 522, echo lake road. highbridge huh? 3 rivers ?


I used Fales road to get down to Elliot wich became highbridge then became west snoqualmie valley road then south about 3 miles across the road from the big draft horses.


----------



## Cedarkerf

GASoline71 said:


> Bill and Natalie... Good people...
> 
> I have some pics of my V-8 saw around here somewhere...
> 
> Gary


I have one for ya Gary


----------



## parrisw

Cedarkerf said:


> I have one for ya Gary



Gary, what might you be looking at in that pic?


----------



## sawbones

Cedarkerf said:


> I have one for ya Gary




gary seems to loose focus on the task at hand pretty easy:monkey:


----------



## parrisw

Cedarkerf said:


> I have one for ya Gary



Is that bottle in your hand for catching the drool?


----------



## Jkebxjunke

he is looking for(at) some inspiration...


----------



## GASoline71

HAHAHAHA! 

I need to make that my desktop background. 

Brian also has a pic of me makin' a cut at the Buckley Log Show with the Termite... we were on our way to prolly out best sub 2 second cut through 30" cottonwood, when the harmonic damper cover hit my right knee. You can see the cover sitting on my knee in the pic, and the saw cocked over sideways.

We had just installed that cover prolly 2 weeks before the Log Show. If it wouldn't have been there... it would have shattered my kneecap. 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

Here ya go Gary. I like the way your buddy disappears behind the sawdust.


----------



## GASoline71

That would be the one! Thanks Brian! 

After the saw straightened out, my right hand slipped off of the throttle, and the saw died with about 2" of wood left to cut.

Gary


----------



## dragrcr

why do all those V8 saws run the old preditor carbs?


----------



## cowtipper

sawbones said:


> sorry, I can not disclose the location of that shop.. :monkey:
> 
> I did drive through snohomish today and even though I had seen that log hundreds of times I just realized that it was the one in the picture I just bought 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I grew up 1 block off 522, echo lake road. highbridge huh? 3 rivers ?



Cedarkerf and sawbones.... what a small world... I currently live off of 206th ST


----------



## GASoline71

dragrcr said:


> why do all those V8 saws run the old preditor carbs?



The saws are tipped back at an extreme angle sometimes before making a cut... Then slammed forward as the cut is made... the variable venturi design and the float configuration compensate for the angles these saws are tipped at.

Some guys run Holleys... but most have the Predator carbs...

Or... maybe because they look cool... 

Gary


----------



## dragrcr

yea, I like the pissed bird too......


----------



## wigglesworth

Cedarkerf said:


>




Hey...where does the pull rope go??


----------



## dragrcr

Cedarkerf said:


>



where does it say what mix this thing runs....


----------



## oldsaw

sawbones said:


> gary seems to loose focus on the task at hand pretty easy:monkey:



I gave him a lot of crap for that one when it first showed up. It appears he is easily distracted by boobs.


----------



## SWE#Kipp

sawbones said:


> gary seems to loose focus on the task at hand pretty easy:monkey:




I would say his focus is right were it should be


----------



## GASoline71

oldsaw said:


> It appears he is easily distracted by boobs.



That my friend would be a fact...  

Gary


----------



## sawbones

Cedarkerf said:


> Back in the late 90s That was my saw shop. Thats when I switched to square ground because of them. spent hours talkin to the guy that owned that shop he was a great guy. Hauled countless loads of shingle and shake bolts to the Cedar mill next door that i heard burned down since. And saw bones great pics.





sawbones said:


> Sam Wold was a legend in these parts. I have some of his collection now.
> 
> Sam died in april 06. shop closed about 4 months later. I bought the inventory and lots of Sam's cool stuff.
> 
> This last august I did my first major vintage chainsaw display at the tractor show in Monroe and took some of Sam's stuff to display.
> Lots of great conversations about that big guy at the saw shop. Every body knew him around here.
> 
> After the original shake mill burned Gary moved the band saw into that shed with the painting on it. Garys new shake-shingle shop is now 1/4 mile east of old shop.
> 
> The guy that bought the saw shop property had some good plans for a shopping mall and is planning on including some space for me to set up small museum.
> 
> his plans looked great but with the economy the way it is its hard to say now if or when this will happen. ric.



found a good pic of sam yesterday at the chamber of commerce.





















sams hard hat






this calendar is 1981. sam started selling homelite around 1960.then picked up mac. stihl came in early 70's. over the years he sold dolmar, husky, echo, jonsred, pioneer, shindawa. maybe more.
as well as logging supplys.


----------



## Jacob J.

Sam sounds like a good old boy. Great stuff Ric.


----------



## Arrowhead

:agree2:


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Great post*

Great pics of Sam quite the life story. Cozy little shop no flash pure function. I remember the saws on the walls and all the old posters on the wall. Matter of fact Sam gave me my first Stihl calendar. Back in the day when LEE loggers where the pants of choice for the woods. Thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

oldsaw said:


> I gave him a lot of crap for that one when it first showed up. It appears he is easily distracted by boobs.



well... aren't most straight red blooded men? and just about all male teenagers?


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Few random PNW pics*






The wife to the left make for a good referance to how tall these trees are.




Looking couple hundred feet up.




A big Sitka spruce had to do some limbing on. Pics 40-50 feet up still 30-36" diameter. 50+ inches DBH


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Grandad*

A couple of Grandad back in the early 60's. He used a td9 to roll it up a ramp of logs to get it on the truck. Weigh station in Ten mile Oregon. If I remember right he got seven loads out of that tree.


----------



## sawbones

warning !!! do not qoute this post.....system failure possible.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawbones

loggers build roads too.................


----------



## slowp

And they got to log the good, flat ground too.


----------



## Burvol

Cedarkerf said:


> The wife to the left make for a good referance to how tall these trees are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking couple hundred feet up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big Sitka spruce had to do some limbing on. Pics 40-50 feet up still 30-36" diameter. 50+ inches DBH



That wood is so tall it will break in the air on the way down. Nice climb Brian.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

So is the Sultan Saw shop still around?


----------



## Cedarkerf

No unfortunately Sam died a few years ago and the saw shop was shut down.


----------



## sawbones

an old article I found in the saw shop.


----------



## Hddnis

Do you know what year that article is from?


Mr. HE


----------



## MR4WD

A foot of rain is forecast in the next 2 days from the pineapple express. 

I'm in a logging camp an hour north of Sechelt BC, by water taxi. The scenery is amazing. It's a PNW thing, nobody would understand. 

How long ago did loggers stop using springboard notches? I'm building powerline in second growth where most of it is 100' tall and 2-3' wide. Mixed cedar fir and hemlock... The oldar cedar stumps are all 3-10' wide, cut high with a springboard.


----------



## GrantC

Hddnis said:


> Do you know what year that article is from?



Google is your friend.  

http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/1994/Sep/12/skagit-county-former-loggers-ride-steam-donkey/

Sept. 12, 1994.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## slowp

MR4WD said:


> A foot of rain is forecast in the next 2 days from the pineapple express.
> .




Are you blown away or flooded yet? The pineapple express is another PNW thing. I understand. 

If not, sounds like there'll be even more chances for you. Our county has a flood watch going. There was enough snow in the lower elevations to turn my leather caulks into platform shoes.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Blowin good here right now


----------



## parrisw

Cedarkerf said:


> Blowin good here right now



Yup here too, not too far from you guys. Just across the water.


----------



## MR4WD

Whew. I left an empty 5 gallon pale outside two nights ago. It's full of water now.


----------



## Metals406

MR4WD said:


> Whew. I left an empty 5 gallon pale outside two nights ago. It's full of water now.



Sheesh!! Don't send that down this way!! Winter rain suck the fatty.


----------



## schmuck.k

its been windy and rainy watching the news and heard that 2 people had died because of falling trees


----------



## ondarvr

sams hard hat






this calendar is 1981. sam started selling homelite around 1960.then picked up mac. stihl came in early 70's. over the years he sold dolmar, husky, echo, jonsred, pioneer, shindawa. maybe more.
as well as logging supplys.



[/QUOTE]



Everybody knew Sam, it was a loss to the entire community when he passed, my wife took care of him in the Hospital. 

He still gets talked about around the fire and everyone has a good story about things he did for them. When a good friend of mine got into logging he had no money, Sam set him up with everything he needed to work in the woods on a handshake, it was the first time they met.

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Buckley loggers memorial Really cool burl


----------



## Cedarkerf

Garrett skidder co and a couple skidders.
First Garrett skidder made











Whats left of the Garrett skidder company skidders a 25A


----------



## Cedarkerf

Truck on the right explains why the shop on the left carries corks, 660s,880s,skull buckets,chokers,square chain by the roll etc.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Slowp's prolly lost out there some where another brite day in the PNW


----------



## Cedarkerf

The export yard is staying busy filling containers with logs.


----------



## Tzed250

Cedarkerf said:


> Truck on the right explains why the shop on the left carries corks, 660s,880s,skull buckets,chokers,square chain by the roll etc.



That photo is great!!!

Get a Saw and a Sub at the same shop...


.


----------



## Cedarkerf

That shop used to sell riggin ,skyline, guy lines, blocks etc. Used to be a huge shop back in the day when loggin went bust they started downsizing. One of their old shops is now a grocery store to give you an idea of how big they used to be.


----------



## Tzed250

Cedarkerf said:


> That shop used to sell riggin ,skyline, guy lines, blocks etc. Used to be a huge shop back in the day when loggin went bust they started downsizing. One of their old shops is now a grocery store to give you an idea of how big they used to be.



I hope it all comes back...


.


----------



## chucker

Cedarkerf said:


> The export yard is staying busy filling containers with logs.



?? so how long have they been canning logs now ?? stuffing round logs into square cans must be part of the local job improvement plan to support the high unenjoyment plan hey!!


----------



## Cedarkerf

chucker said:


> ?? so how long have they been canning logs now ?? stuffing round logs into square cans must be part of the local job improvement plan to support the high unenjoyment plan hey!!


Yards been runnin 3 years if I remember right.


----------



## Jacob J.

Tzed250 said:


> I hope it all comes back...
> 
> 
> .



It never will. The Northwest Forest Plan took care of all that.


----------



## Hddnis

Jacob J. said:


> It never will. The Northwest Forest Plan took care of all that.





Someday we'll rewrite that plan with common sense in mind. 



Mr. HE


----------



## Jacob J.

No lawyers invited!


----------



## GASoline71

Sir yessir!

Gary


----------



## Gologit

You guys should run for office. I'd vote for you.


----------



## GASoline71

I'm gonna run to the fridge for another beer... 

Gary


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit for Treasurer/Sergeant-at-Arms...


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> Gologit for Treasurer/Sergeant-at-Arms...



Nope, thank you but nope. I want to be head of the USFS, BLM, and every other government agency concerning timber. I might not last long but they'd sure know I'd been there.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Nope, thank you but nope. I want to be head of the USFS, BLM, and every other government agency concerning timber. I might not last long but they'd sure know I'd been there.



That might be worth sticking around for. :greenchainsaw:
Just keep me in the woods please. And we like yarders, so keep the steepness limits as is.

I believe the former Woods Logging building in Morton is empty again. How about a saw shop/bakery. The success rate of new businesses in Morton is rather poor. Maybe better add a bar too.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> That might be worth sticking around for. :greenchainsaw:
> Just keep me in the woods please. And we like yarders, so keep the steepness limits as is.
> 
> I believe the former Woods Logging building in Morton is empty again. How about a saw shop/bakery. The success rate of new businesses in Morton is rather poor. Maybe better add a bar too.


So ya didnt get washed away this afternoon. Was kinda wet on this side of Rainier.


----------



## slowp

Nope. We had a medium heavy drizzle. Then it changed to an off and on drizzle. I got my fleece top wet through but then dried out and then merely damp. The snow has crept back up the hill. A fine day it was.


----------



## Tzed250

.


It boggles my mind to think about all the control that the government has on the wood out west. It is not nearly so bad in this neck of the woods. The man on the ground with a saw in his hands still rules the day here. Too steep for mechanical harvesting.

It is the coal that everyone around here wants to get their panties in a bunch over...


.


----------



## Burvol

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> It boggles my mind to think about all the control that the government has on the wood out west. It is not nearly so bad in this neck of the woods. The man on the ground with a saw in his hands still rules the day here. Too steep for mechanical harvesting.
> 
> It is the coal that everyone around here wants to get their panties in a bunch over...
> 
> 
> .



We got a fair bit of tower ground out here lol


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> Nope, thank you but nope. I want to be head of the USFS, BLM, and every other government agency concerning timber. I might not last long but they'd sure know I'd been there.



I have a feeling the export market would open up...


----------



## slowp

Burvol said:


> We got a fair bit of tower ground out here lol



It used to be everything except for the occasional blowdown salvage was tower ground here. We would have high lead towers working on flat ground. They could go all through the rainy season that way. Our roads were all well rocked and well taken care of. We had mostly clearcuts going. 

Then thinning started and there was more skidder ground. Now I fear that some of the planners of the upcoming sales are convinced that skidders are gentler on the ground than a skyline operation. I'll be working to change that line of thinking. I like the sound of whistles in the woods.


----------



## Cedarkerf

I was practicing being retired today (Bobs advice good advice) was gonna go snap some pics of a skagit tower thats been sitting for past few years still has a nice blue and white paint job but it was gone. So went on a drive about with the camera got some pics to give the thread a bump. I think most trucks runnin thru town end up at the export yard. White river corridor is mostly towers few shovel areas but not many.


----------



## MR4WD

slowp said:


> Nope. We had a medium heavy drizzle. Then it changed to an off and on drizzle. I got my fleece top wet through but then dried out and then merely damp. The snow has crept back up the hill. A fine day it was.



I got back from the coast this morning at 1am. During the two weeks I was there we got a bit over 5 feet of rain, 3 feet in 3 days... Even the locals describing the rain would make a bull puncher blush.

Rocked roads became whitewater creeks. Small trickles became waterfalls. Skookumchuck narrows, a narrow part of an ocean inlet which sees 25mph currents 4 times a day from tides saw almost slack water while the tide was coming in. Due to all the raining gathering in the inlet.

After the storm, nothing changed. That place is built for the rain. I'm not though, I'm made of sugar.


----------



## MR4WD

Cedarkerf said:


> I was practicing being retired today (Bobs advice good advice) was gonna go snap some pics of a skagit tower thats been sitting for past few years still has a nice blue and white paint job but it was gone. So went on a drive about with the camera got some pics to give the thread a bump. I think most trucks runnin thru town end up at the export yard. White river corridor is mostly towers few shovel areas but not many.



I was just working with an old (fresh rebuilt this year) Madill that was 110' tall. Rubber tires. Any idea what model? It looked older than the hills, but ran like a top.


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> I have a feeling the export market would open up...



A _lot _ of markets would open up. I see so much wasted timber on goverment ground that it makes my teeth hurt. There was a salvage sale on FS ground several years back...mostly pine and fir, a lot of it was big passed over OG...really fine wood. We started the sale late in the season, put some wood on the ground, got a couple of million down the hill, and then got snowed out. There was at least six million decked and the truckers all figured "Great...there's next years hauling, all decked up and ready". Wrong. The next year there were different people in charge and the decks sat. The FS needed all kinds of things from the logger that took time...lots of time. Too much time. AND THE DECKS STILL SAT. In the meantime the logger went broke waiting for permission to start up and we all drifted off to other jobs. 

Those logs are still there. I drive through that area every once in awhile and I can see my stumps and one deck that's mostly stuff that I cut. From a distance it looks great, big old punkins all decked up and ready but when you get closer you can see what it really is. It's rotten now, every bit of it...wouldn't even make good chip logs. The FS tried to interest the mills in it but it's famous now among log buyers and they just laugh.

This fall they burned some of the decks. I wish they'd burn them all.


----------



## Tzed250

Gologit said:


> A _lot _ of markets would open up. I see so much wasted timber on goverment ground that it makes my teeth hurt. There was a salvage sale on FS ground several years back...mostly pine and fir, a lot of it was big passed over OG...really fine wood. We started the sale late in the season, put some wood on the ground, got a couple of million down the hill, and then got snowed out. There was at least six million decked and the truckers all figured "Great...there's next years hauling, all decked up and ready". Wrong. The next year there were different people in charge and the decks sat. The FS needed all kinds of things from the logger that took time...lots of time. Too much time. AND THE DECKS STILL SAT. In the meantime the logger went broke waiting for permission to start up and we all drifted off to other jobs.
> 
> Those logs are still there. I drive through that area every once in awhile and I can see my stumps and one deck that's mostly stuff that I cut. From a distance it looks great, big old punkins all decked up and ready but when you get closer you can see what it really is. It's rotten now, every bit of it...wouldn't even make good chip logs. The FS tried to interest the mills in it but it's famous now among log buyers and they just laugh.
> 
> This fall they burned some of the decks. I wish they'd burn them all.



That makes me sick...


.


----------



## Burvol

Damn Bob, 6 million is a lot of wood decked up, bet the shoot was 1/4 mile long. Sad thing is, guys like me and you actually cringe at the site of wood being wasted, contrary to the public's general opinion of the logger. It's gross negligance on the people's property-taxpayers.


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> Damn Bob, 6 million is a lot of wood decked up, bet the shoot was 1/4 mile long. Sad thing is, guys like me and you actually cringe at the site of wood being wasted, contrary to the public's general opinion of the logger. It's gross negligance on the people's property-taxpayers.



Yup we kept on falling, skidding and decking until the snow just got too deep to work....walked the eqiupment out to the main road and called it a season. It was a Cat show. And you're spot on about the waste. Besides wasting the resource itself, which is damn bad enough in and of itself, there were untold hundreds of thousands of dollars that didn't go into anybody's hand. Not the loggers, not the people who depend on the loggers business, not the government, not the schools...everybody got cheated on that one.

I'll quit ranting now. I think everybody that spends any time at all in the woods probably has his own stories about waste and mismanagement. This is just one of them. I wish it was the only one.


----------



## GASoline71

I have been seeing more and more trucks from down where Brian lives... all the way up here in the North Sound haulin' logs from down there to up here. Into the Anacortes sawmill, and Loggin' piers. WTF? How can that be advantageous?

I was rollin' down to help my pops work on his house the other day, and was stuck in traffic at 7pm on I-405 South... Looked to my right and there was one of my buddy's drivin' south with an empty truck... I called him on the cell phone. He was sayin' Anacortes is one of the only saw mills takin' logs up here right now...

WOW... that is a 7 to 8 hour round trip to haul a load of logs... and thats just freeway time.

Gary


----------



## 056 kid

holy ####.

Them boys must be goin through over 500 dollars of fuel a day!


----------



## sawbones

1959 ad








Cedarkerf said:


> Garrett skidder co and a couple skidders.
> First Garrett skidder made



Dwight Garrett was building machines from army surplus parts after WW2 ended.
there were many proto types of a log moving device but these are the start of mass production. These early versions had axels from 2 1/2 ton GI trucks. Ford truck transmissions and chioce of ford gas 4 cyl or wisconsin aircooled V 4's.




This old beast was Sams log skidder. It is a Wagner built between 55 and 59. These were some of the first rubber tire yarding machines built. This wagner had 2 steering wheels and you could swivel the seat and drive either direction. It had a blade on back to drop and anchor while winching as well as push material. You can see that it has loader type tires because at this time the light weight flotation tire had not been developed yet.. It was in pretty rough shape so it went to the scrap yard along with the cat grader in next pic.

check out the Vannatta bros logging museum. I offered it to them but they have a couple now. they did use my pic though. I dont think they had a twin steer like this one.http://www.vannattabros.com/histlog.html











this was sams IH TD 20 that I bought from his famaily after he passed.. I had asked Sam a few times what he going to do with that old cat and he would tell me, got some property up on the res and got to clear some trees someday.. Sam was 82.





Sam was putting his pants on and heading to work the morning he left us..


----------



## sawbones




----------



## sawbones




----------



## sawbones




----------



## slowp

Unbelievable! I can see a SUNRISE this morning! 

Between the fog episodes.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cedarkerf

Yep Slowp I saw it to so it must be real.

Great pics sawbones.

Not the clearest pic but when Grand dad was starting out he built ramps out of logs and pushed em on the truck with his TD9. Back in the day when bunk spikes folded down.


----------



## matt9923

Is a guy from the NE allowed to post here? Not that any of you opinions matter to me


----------



## Cedarkerf

matt9923 said:


> Is a guy from the NE allowed to post here? Not that any of you opinions matter to me


For as long as your not a hyper sensitive girley man. Slowp can be sensitve cause shes a girl/woman but she usually not much more sensitive than the rest of us. Kind of a grumpy old smart alec crew here.


----------



## Burvol

matt9923 said:


> Is a guy from the NE allowed to post here? Not that any of you opinions matter to me



Well, the NE doesn't really matter to us.


----------



## Busmech

*Great pics*

Great pics sawbones. That pic in post 614 of the TD20 brings back fond memories. I've pulled many a big sugar pine log with one just like that. Keep em coming.


----------



## slowp

An old guy, Eastern Warshington logger was telling me that he and another guy used to fight each other on their cats. The object was to make the other one tip over on the side. Ever hear of that?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> An old guy, Eastern Warshington logger was telling me that he and another guy used to fight each other on their cats. The object was to make the other one tip over on the side. Ever hear of that?



Uh, no. And that's all I'm saying about that. I _have_ seen nose to nose push contests with Cats. Grabbing the chaser's lunch box with the Cat grapples or going for distance with a load of busted chokers flung from the loader grapple is usually pretty good fun.


----------



## matt9923

Cedarkerf said:


> For as long as your not a hyper sensitive girley man. Slowp can be sensitve cause shes a girl/woman but she usually not much more sensitive than the rest of us. Kind of a grumpy old smart alec crew here.



Sounds like a good group to me. 

you mean i cant tell you how i went shopping for 4 hours at the mall? dam...


Sawbones has some of the coolest pictures and stories around!


----------



## sawbones

slowp said:


> An old guy, Eastern Warshington logger was telling me that he and another guy used to fight each other on their cats. The object was to make the other one tip over on the side. Ever hear of that?



in eastern WA they have combine demo derbys.

seen it on the tv, looks dangerous


----------



## matt9923

sawbones said:


> in eastern WA they have combine demo derbys.
> 
> seen it on the tv, looks dangerous



That sounds like a good show. Crazy if ya ask me.


----------



## sawbones

this is the 1959 Garrett tree farmer, I think this pic may have been taken near Buckley. The first versions were called tree farmer, Then this model became the model 10.







Another pic of my tree farmer built around 1961.






Next from the 10 was model 15. this looks like a later model of the 15's.
these are still highly sought after around here for small jobs and firewood.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Hello Ric*

Man, I love looking at those old logging equipment and logging pictures.One of my best friends dad was an old falling logger.He took us up in the timber back in those days and we got to make the return trip in a loaded logging truck,lot's of fun for 2 fourteen year olds,His dad did a lot of work on the Alaska Hwy also ruining cat and shooting moose for folks,Tuff as nails and never #####ed about anything.Ric I really like that farmer model skinner by Garrett,How much would they have cost in those day?Are they still made?
Lawrence


----------



## sawbones

petesoldsaw said:


> Man, I love looking at those old logging equipment and logging pictures.One of my best friends dad was an old falling logger.He took us up in the timber bcak in those days and we got to make the return trip in a loaded logging truck,lot's of fun for 2 fourteen year olds,His dad did a lot of work on the Alaska Hwy also ruining cat and shooting moose for folks,Tuff as nails and never #####ed about anything.Ric I really like that farmer model skinner by Garrett,How much would they have cost in those day?Are they still made?
> Lawrence



Hi Lawrence, the garrett skidders are not made anymore but the company still sells parts and also other related items like winch parts.

If you like old equipment check out the new thread in off topic.

I will be posting many old equipment pics there.

this link hits page 8 where I just posted some logging toys
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1849403#post1849403


----------



## matt9923

petesoldsaw said:


> Man, I love looking at those old logging equipment and logging pictures.One of my best friends dad was an old falling logger.He took us up in the timber bcak in those days and we got to make the return trip in a loaded logging truck,lot's of fun for 2 fourteen year olds,His dad did a lot of work on the Alaska Hwy also ruining cat and shooting moose for folks,Tuff as nails and never #####ed about anything.Ric I really like that farmer model skinner by Garrett,How much would they have cost in those day?Are they still made?
> Lawrence



Ya i could get a lot done with that skidder!


----------



## matt9923

sawbones said:


> Hi Lawrence, the garrett skidders are not made anymore but the company still sells parts and also other related items like winch parts.
> 
> If you like old equipment check out the new thread in off topic.
> 
> I will be posting many old equipment pics there.
> 
> this link hits page 8 where I just posted some logging toys
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1849403#post1849403



Thanks, iv been waiting for you pics, suck's we lost them all in the last thread.


----------



## sawbones

matt9923 said:


> Thanks, iv been waiting for your pics, suck's we lost them all in the last thread.



actually Matt we did not lose any of mine . They are all stored in the bucket.

After the ship sunk I did deleted some pics but my iron and trucks are still there. Plus hundreds more I will be uploading as time permits. 

Stay tuned.

Great idea for a thread Too Matt... A big thanks.


----------



## matt9923

sawbones said:


> actually Matt we did not lose any of mine . They are all stored in the bucket.
> 
> After the ship sunk I did deleted some pics but my iron and trucks are still there. Plus hundreds more I will be uploading as time permits.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Great idea for a thread Too Matt... A big thanks.



Thanks to you for posting, you got some priceless pictures!

Happy thanksgiving to everyone in the PNW!


----------



## schmuck.k

i gest got an 044 any one have sujestions what to do to it? it will be my work saw i want a 32" bar ? any one around seattle know how to port thanks


----------



## sawbones

schmuck.k said:


> i gest got an 044 any one have sujestions what to do to it? it will be my work saw i want a 32" bar ? any one around seattle know how to port thanks




hi Schmuck, first you will need to test it. 

load saw in vehichle, drive one hour east toward Stevens pass then take left to my house.

wood pile waiting to test on

ric


----------



## schmuck.k

sawbones said:


> hi Schmuck, first you will need to test it.
> 
> load saw in vehichle, drive one hour east toward Stevens pass then take left to my house.
> 
> wood pile waiting to test on
> 
> ric



sounds good as long as ther is a 12 pack waiting


----------



## Eccentric

Busmech said:


> Great pics sawbones. That pic in post 614 of the TD20 brings back fond memories. I've pulled many a big sugar pine log with one just like that. Keep em coming.





Cedarkerf said:


> Yep Slowp I saw it to so it must be real.
> 
> Great pics sawbones.
> 
> Not the clearest pic but when Grand dad was starting out he built ramps out of logs and pushed em on the truck with his TD9. Back in the day when bunk spikes folded down.





sawbones said:


> 1959 ad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Garrett was building machines from army surplus parts after WW2 ended.
> there were many proto types of a log moving device but these are the start of mass production. These early versions had axels from 2 1/2 ton GI trucks. Ford truck transmissions and chioce of ford gas 4 cyl or wisconsin aircooled V 4's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This old beast was Sams log skidder. It is a Wagner built between 55 and 59. These were some of the first rubber tire yarding machines built. This wagner had 2 steering wheels and you could swivel the seat and drive either direction. It had a blade on back to drop and anchor while winching as well as push material. You can see that it has loader type tires because at this time the light weight flotation tire had not been developed yet.. It was in pretty rough shape so it went to the scrap yard along with the cat grader in next pic.
> 
> check out the Vannatta bros logging museum. I offered it to them but they have a couple now. they did use my pic though. I dont think they had a twin steer like this one.http://www.vannattabros.com/histlog.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was sams IH TD 20 that I bought from his famaily after he passed.. I had asked Sam a few times what he going to do with that old cat and he would tell me, got some property up on the res and got to clear some trees someday.. Sam was 82.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam was putting his pants on and heading to work the morning he left us..



Man I love those IHC crawlers. Have a buddy that just rebuilt his TD18A. Looks a lot like the TD20 in the pic, but no cage. Sounds fantastic with the twin stacks. There's a TD20 with a Bucyrus Eirie (sp?) blade on it parked on a cattle ranch that I drive by every day to and from work. Hasn't moved in a decade...

My friend also has a runner TD6 his Dad bought new, plus non-running TD09 and TD14 crawlers that will get going eventualy. Mostly he runs older Cat equipment (955, 977, D6U, etc). He's been cutting the BIG coastal Eucs around here for decades with big old Homelite Iron. They're not the monster Redwoods you old-timers brought down, but they're pretty damn big. He has an old Homelite calendar from the '70s with a pic of him up in a huge tree with a big Homey in it. Hauls firewood bundles to campgrounds and stores in a '47 Chevy 2.5 ton truck...


----------



## WesternSaw

*Garrett Tree Farmer*

Hello again Ric,How much did one of those Tree Farmers sell for new? I keep looking back at that ad you posted and just think what a neat machine,has real character.Do you own one? Were you a logger yourself?
Sorry if the questions are to personal,just have an appetite for what others do or did for a living.
Lawrence


----------



## sawbones

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello again Ric,How much did one of those Tree Farmers sell for new? I keep looking back at that ad you posted and just think what a neat machine,has real character.Do you own one? Were you a logger yourself?
> Sorry if the questions are to personal,just have an appetite for what others do or did for a living.
> Lawrence




Dont have any pricing info for that machine. You can still find them at 5 to 10 thousand or free. 

I started gypo logging in 73 instead of finishin skool. Dad said if I did not want to go to school I better find a job. So first I had my freinds hit me in
the head with hammers and then I was ready to log..:bang:

logged about 3 years and then got into land clearing, dirt work and trucking.
Still play with logs though. Hauled some a few days ago. Made the mistake of thinking I was only going to make just a few cuts and run so I took my new 088. 
Ended up making a bunch of cuts with that beast with a 38"bar cause the guy decided to take down some more trees. First cut used all the 38" bar .
A good work out day and some nice wood too.

back up a few pages and you will see the garrett tree farmer I have and a IH paylogger I sold last year.


----------



## artie__bc

Ric, you ever run into any Timber Toter skidders? We used to have one here at work that the bosses dad bought new in the 50's or 60's. He was big on gaurding & by the time he had all the armour plate welded on it could barely drag itself around which was probably a good thing as the brakes were all manual cable operated. It was powered by either a 3-53 or 4-53 Detroit, I forget which but it was pretty loud.


----------



## sawbones

artie__bc said:


> Ric, you ever run into any Timber Toter skidders? We used to have one here at work that the bosses dad bought new in the 50's or 60's. He was big on gaurding & by the time he had all the armour plate welded on it could barely drag itself around which was probably a good thing as the brakes were all manual cable operated. It was powered by either a 3-53 or 4-53 Detroit, I forget which but it was pretty loud.



Hi Ryan, that a new one to me. Do some digging and post us a pic


----------



## artie__bc

Wish I had some pictures of the old iron we used to run.

All I could find with Google is they were built by Monashee in Kelowna BC. Here's a link:

http://www.monasheemfg.com/CompanyHistory.htm

Here's an interesting link with pictures if a Timber Toter at the end. These guys should have stuck with horses....

http://employment.alberta.ca/documents/WHS/WHS-PUB_FR-2008-02-26.pdf


----------



## matt9923

artie__bc said:


> Wish I had some pictures of the old iron we used to run.
> 
> All I could find with Google is they were built by Monashee in Kelowna BC. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.monasheemfg.com/CompanyHistory.htm
> 
> Here's an interesting link with pictures if a Timber Toter at the end. These guys should have stuck with horses....
> 
> http://employment.alberta.ca/documents/WHS/WHS-PUB_FR-2008-02-26.pdf



That sucks. 

remind me of a time when i jumped off my 656 on the right side where the shifter is. I had my short carhartt for plowing on and when i jumped I got caught on the shifter and was hanging there while it shifted into first gear. I was rubbing against the tire and grab something and pulled myself up on the hood and stopped it. Woke me up and showed me how quick something bad can happen. I always get off the right side now, even if its off.


----------



## joedodge

I've got to tell you PNW guys how jealous I am of all the beautiful country you guys get to play in. And you have some great toys to play with.I should have been born in the west. We've got Maine though. Some nice country there. I unfortunately live in Ma. and that is the heart of Govt. restrictions. I can dream though....


----------



## Cedarkerf

Pic of a clear sunny day at Mount Rainier snow shoeing we only go when the weather is good.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Went to Camp 6 a logging museum at Tacoma zoo.

Couple of rail mounted steam powered yarder and loader


----------



## Cedarkerf

an old Caterpiller and logging arch made by Pacific car and foundry who owns Peterbuilt and Kenworth trucks.


----------



## matt9923

Great pictures, love old equiptment. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## parrisw

Old bucking saw, and steam powered Donkey/yarder. This is up at a old Mclean Mill logging site in Port Alberni BC


----------



## parrisw

The Steam Mill.


----------



## schmuck.k

*steam mill*

does that steam mill still work? nice pics if it does might half to make a trip up there


----------



## parrisw

schmuck.k said:


> does that steam mill still work? nice pics if it does might half to make a trip up there



Yes it does. It is so cool to watch, I could stand there for hours watching it. One of the neatest things I've seen. 

Action shot.






Check here for hours of operation. 

http://www.alberniheritage.com/mclean-mill/schedule-fares


----------



## schmuck.k

sick next time i go to whistler i will half to stop by there on the way back. lookes like fun to operate to


----------



## parrisw

schmuck.k said:


> sick next time i go to whistler i will half to stop by there on the way back. lookes like fun to operate to



Ya it does look like fun!! The guy rides the log bunk working the controls, its really cool!!!!


----------



## olyman

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: No problem. There's a lot to talk about in Alaska. I was in Ketchikan one time and the mosquitoes were so big they had red and green position lights and filed flight plans.


----------



## Metals406

Cedarkerf said:


> an old Caterpiller and logging arch made by Pacific car and foundry who owns Peterbuilt and Kenworth trucks.



I've been to that Museum. . . It's really cool! Plus it's all surrounded by big, nice trees.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Only the outdoor exhibits are open this time of year the worm drive steam engine is in the shed.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Sawbones*

Hi Ric,Thanks for filling me in on your relationship with logging,great stuff!
Lawrence


----------



## Cedarkerf

Newr yarder pics up by Greenwater Hancock land


----------



## Cedarkerf

Mntngal and I went up and cut some firewood yesterday but the pics alone were well worth the trip.


----------



## Metals406

Brian, those are some beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Why I love the PNW*

Hazy day but the mountain always makes a great back drop.

A nice lenticular cloud coming off the mountain





Beautiful ice formations






Mntngal waiting for me to stop taking pics.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Metals406 said:


> Brian, those are some beautiful pictures!!


Thanks Mountains always make for great pics.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Great pics Brian.
Are you part of the yarding crew?
I used to process and forward for a yarder.
Haven't seen a processor with a heel before, but would make it alot more versatile.
Beaut scene shots also.


----------



## sawbones

Cedarkerf said:


> Mntngal and I went up and cut some firewood yesterday but the pics alone were well worth the trip.




needs pics of that woodpile

were you cutting on that landing?

should be some snow up there soon. just getting lite flakes over here today.


great pics


----------



## Cedarkerf

AUSSIE1 said:


> Great pics Brian.
> Are you part of the yarding crew?
> I used to process and forward for a yarder.
> Haven't seen a processor with a heel before, but would make it alot more versatile.
> Beaut scene shots also.


No just wanna be. Logging runs in my family just knew the right people to be the right place right time for pic. Coming out of high school wanted to be a timber rat but mr spotted owl started disappearing so after 2 years pf high school forestry/logging 101 had to get a real job and watched the collapse of the PNW timber industry. Fortunately I got to cut for a big land owner for 5 years back in the 90s just tractor skidding saw logs' Cedar shingle and shake bolts and commercial firewood.


----------



## Cedarkerf

sawbones said:


> needs pics of that woodpile
> 
> were you cutting on that landing?
> 
> should be some snow up there soon. just getting lite flakes over here today.
> 
> 
> great pics


The yarder was from a month ago or so, we were cutting over on an area that was shoveld earlier this year. Just looked out the window snow flakes have started as we speak.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Hey sawbones heres my little load mostly dougfir from landing culls. Not really in need of wood but we pile it up so the neighbors and family who do in the middle of winter have some one to turn to.


----------



## slowp

The Mountain is backwards! Flip it around and make it right!

Stopped spitting flakes and started more of a sprinkle of flakes. The dog water thawed enough to dump it and looks like the shop faucet survived, but I still have a heat lamp on it. I'll find my camera and add to the pictures here.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> The Mountain is backwards! Flip it around and make it right!
> 
> Stopped spitting flakes and started more of a sprinkle of flakes. The dog water thawed enough to dump it and looks like the shop faucet survived, but I still have a heat lamp on it. I'll find my camera and add to the pictures here.


Thats right the mountain looks differant from the banana belt side.


----------



## slowp

*Friday In The Banana Belt*

It was 6 degrees above the big 0. The sun doesn't hit the bottom much here.
But it will tease us.





Did I mention it was 6? Here's a look at the work area. 





And what line of work might the owner of this pickup be in? It might have warmed up to 7 degrees by then. The bumpersticker says, _Are You An Environmentalist? Or do you work for a living?_


----------



## 056 kid

slowp said:


> It was 6 degrees above the big 0. The sun doesn't hit the bottom much here.
> But it will tease us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention it was 6? Here's a look at the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what line of work might the owner of this pickup be in? It might have warmed up to 7 degrees by then. The bumpersticker says, _Are You An Environmentalist? Or do you work for a living?_



I see oils, chokers. wheres the trash, wrenches, & 50+ lbs of residual grease?


----------



## Jacob J.

+extra 80 lbs. of bark chunks, saw chips, misc. pieces of hardened pitch that looked cool, and slices of wood cut from guy stumps.


----------



## 056 kid

as well as 35 lbs of 3/4'' chain, and at least 150 lbs of broken truck parts like pinion gears, clutches, wheel caps, and 1 or 2 starters.

then an assortment of busted hydro hoses and a few batterys. along with 1 or 2 bent bars and some wore our saw chains...

then if it rains, all the grease seals in the water making a nice tub....


----------



## Gologit

And no U-shaped dent in the top of the tailgate from backing into a tree with the tailgate down.


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> And no U-shaped dent in the top of the tailgate from backing into a tree with the tailgate down.



lol...


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Gologit said:


> And no U-shaped dent in the top of the tailgate from backing into a tree with the tailgate down.



That reminds me of my grandpa who worked in the stone quarries until he was 75. When I was younger he had an older f-250 and every weekend when I went up to his house there would be two new holes in the side of the box covered with duck tape from him putting the pallet forks through the box.


----------



## Gologit

*Hey Brian...or whatever your name is.*

Great pictures.


----------



## WesternSaw

*slowp*

.Similar type vegetation to what we have in the south west corner of British Columbia.The deciduous tree's in picture's one and two,are they maple or alder? I like the pictures you are posting!
Lawrence


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Cedarkerf said:


> Buckley loggers memorial Really cool burl



I saw some big redwoods that had huge burls on them, they even had them coming off of the roots.


----------



## slowp

petesoldsaw said:


> .Similar type vegetation to what we have in the south west corner of British Columbia.The deciduous tree's in picture's one and two,are they maple or alder? I like the pictures you are posting!
> Lawrence



Thank you. They are mostly alder with a few cottonwoods here and there. 
There's more maple at the lower elevations.


----------



## Reddog

Some nice pics have been added to this thread.


----------



## matt9923

Ya, good to see it bumped up again.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Here is one from the nearby town of Snoqaulmie used to be a big time logging town.


----------



## slowp

That looks too scary for the yuppie Seattle crowd.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> That looks too scary for the yuppie Seattle crowd.



Maybe that was the point of the mural after all its the first thing you see driving in from the falls.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Whoever painted that did a nice job.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Here is a rail car designed specially to bring giant logs into the mill.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I like how it has the pushing mechanism on it to push the log off.


----------



## slowp

Cedarkerf said:


> Maybe that was the point of the mural after all its the first thing you see driving in from the falls.



If we did that here, it would interfere with the beer on sale plastic banner.
That's the only wall that might be big enough for one truck.


----------



## sawbones

Cedarkerf said:


> Here is one from the nearby town of Snoqaulmie used to be a big time logging town.



nice pic Brian, What building is that on? Dont get though snoqaulmie much anymore but worked up there around 75 for weyerhauser timber, logging side.

Snoqaulimie pass is the main pass to eastern WA and I live on Stevens pass.

the next pass north of me is Hwy 20 and closes in winter snow.

here is a pic of the north cascade loop.

see oak harbor on left. they make gas over there in anacortes. 

that about were you live gary? I live where the arrow points 

Snoqualimie is right next to northbend on this map.

p.s. this loop is about a 750 mile trip...


----------



## Cedarkerf

sawbones said:


> nice pic Brian, What building is that on? Dont get though snoqaulmie much anymore but worked up there around 75 for weyerhauser timber, logging side.



Cant remember whats in the building but comming into town from fall city you pass the tiny bowling alley and is like 3rd building on the left. Went to the Weyerhauser mill and a logging side for high school forestry class back in 79.


----------



## Stihl Hyde

Anybody else get their bar in some wood today?


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Hey Stihl Hyde did you get that v-stack from Madsen's?


----------



## John Ellison

Hey Sawbones,
My brother and I were working for Weyerhaeuser out of Snoqualmie in 76. Were you still there then? I think there were seventeen sides going.
He still lives in Fall City.
That was some big country for a couple of greenhorns from the cornfields of Indiana.


----------



## slowp

Lookie, its a PNW Thing---a beauty picture of "filtered sunlight." I had to put on shades because today was so bright! Perfect for killing more baby alders.






Here's a creek (pronounced crick) that you usually can't drive to this time of year.


----------



## Stihl Hyde

MMFaller39 said:


> Hey Stihl Hyde did you get that v-stack from Madsen's?



Nah kept forgettin, was hangin around at Idaho Rigging (one of the saw shops around here) today and made an impulse buy on a max flo. Probabaly do a v-stack on my "hot saw"


----------



## matt9923

slowp said:


> Lookie, its a PNW Thing---a beauty picture of "filtered sunlight." I had to put on shades because today was so bright! Perfect for killing more baby alders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a creek (pronounced crick) that you usually can't drive to this time of year.



That is a really nice creek


----------



## 056 kid

slowp said:


> Lookie, its a PNW Thing---a beauty picture of "filtered sunlight." I had to put on shades because today was so bright! Perfect for killing more baby alders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a creek (pronounced crick) that you usually can't drive to this time of year.



Mmmmmm,

Ide love to crawl up to every one of thoes holes on my hands & knees & dip some nice trout worm morsals up in there!!

Say bye bye to your home Mr. Native! Im gonna eat you!!


----------



## sawbones

John Ellison said:


> Hey Sawbones,
> My brother and I were working for Weyerhaeuser out of Snoqualmie in 76. Were you still there then? I think there were seventeen sides going.
> He still lives in Fall City.
> That was some big country for a couple of greenhorns from the cornfields of Indiana.



worked till snow shutdown in 75 and did not go back . I worked with some local guys near me. Leroy Swartz senior was a side rod and Leroy junior was a hooktender. His brother Al was a cutter there too.

Only worked there a couple months and decided to go back to gypo logging instead of union.


----------



## John Ellison

I remember Leroy S. He was siderod when I was there too.


----------



## AlaskanLogger

sawbones said:


> worked till snow shutdown in 75 and did not go back . I worked with some local guys near me. Leroy Swartz senior was a side rod and Leroy junior was a hooktender. His brother Al was a cutter there too.
> 
> Only worked there a couple months and decided to go back to gypo logging instead of union.



We ran a couple sides on that tree farm for 3 or 4 years- Up above Calligan Lake, Up the Tolt (behind the 'elephant gate'), and clear down into the Ceder Ponds flats. I was movin a yarder in one night from the Gold Bar side, when I lost a rearend in the lowbed truck. Steep and switchbacks coming in from the north end (Longview Fibre and USFS ground on that end). Good times!


----------



## Hddnis

matt9923 said:


> That is a really nice creek





It's crick!


:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## slowp

Seems like I was having a discussion with somebody, on how the big yarders rarely were able to move in to a sale during the day. I'd go up to the unit and the yarder had materialized overnight.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Cool mural*

This well detailed mural is painted on the side of a car wash in downtown Puyallup


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Washington the evergreen state*

Ever wonder why its called the evergreen state? Because its coverd in moss. These pics arnt even in a "rain forest" although most every river valley west of the Cascade mountains is a micro rain forest.


----------



## Jacob J.

slowp said:


> Seems like I was having a discussion with somebody, on how the big yarders rarely were able to move in to a sale during the day. I'd go up to the unit and the yarder had materialized overnight.



I remember that. At 6 a.m., the landing would be completely empty, just another wide spot in the road. By noon the next day, there was a full crew and a 90-foot tower pulling turns up out of the brush and stick wagons backing in for loadin'. 

Now it seems much more drawn out.


----------



## Cedarkerf

The son in law dropping a big pine last fire season


----------



## WesternSaw

*Wow!*

That's one big pine!


----------



## sawbones

Cedarkerf said:


> The son in law dropping a big pine last fire season




location ?


----------



## Arrowhead

Cool pics..... I like the moss/fern covered evergreen.


----------



## Cedarkerf

sawbones said:


> location ?


It was at the Boze fire down in the Umpqa area


----------



## Andyshine77

Cedarkerf said:


> The son in law dropping a big pine last fire season



Big pine?? that's just a wee little baby tree.:jester:


----------



## BIGBORE577

I understand several things. Extremely tall trees we do not see. Old growth hard woods in places like Michigan I have. Respectful in their own right, I believe. Beech, Hickory, Oak and others you would not believe if I told you so. However, I'm going back to the 70's. I'm old and they are long gone. They were of very respectable size at the time, at least to me. I would think you might agree, perhaps not.


----------



## mile9socounty

The Boze Fire. Hell thats just up the river from where I'm living at now. You get back up in the National Forest. You will find some decent sized sticks up there.


----------



## madhatte

Other day I found a Madrone on the edge of a wetland, feet in the water... 32" x 80' tall, green and healthy, with licorice fern growing out of the moss on the trunk as if it were a Maple! This was on a bluff just west of Steilacoom, overlooking Ketron Island. Our ecology never fails to baffle me. That's pretty much why I stay here -- I'm never bored.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Cedarkerf said:


> The son in law dropping a big pine last fire season



Hes part of the Baker river Hotshot crew he spent 3 months last year fighting the fires in Australia.


----------



## mile9socounty

He's a lucky man to go down yonder and fight fire. Big bucks in it as well. Baker River Hotshots you say? We have one working with us as well. He's a pretty good guy. Still brags about the fire's he's been on as well.


----------



## 2dogs

Cedarkerf said:


> The son in law dropping a big pine last fire season



Gotta bump this pic again. Great pic of faller cleaning up a mess.


----------



## RandyMac

That is a great shot, I can smell the chips.


----------



## logging22

2dogs said:


> Gotta bump this pic again. Great pic of faller cleaning up a mess.



Nice one. Dont have anything that big here. Dang it!


----------



## madhatte

We've got quite a few that size, but they're all off-limits for harvest and fireproof. They pretty much come down when they want to. 120" DF fell 2 years ago, and a 90" Ponderosa fell last winter. 

Yes, that's right -- Ponderosa. We have pretty much the ONLY P Pine population in W WA. We have a few champions, I think -- I've measured RA over 160' and BC over 120", as well as PM ~35"/80', and those aren't even the biggest, just the biggest that I'VE measured. 

When that PP fell, it blocked a road 100' from the butt. It took me about 4 hrs to buck it up into rounds and slabs with a 044/25"/RSC on account of being >60" all the way across and me being alone with one helper with a 361. 

As if to add insult to injury, the next day we got first a dozer and later a grader in there. If I'd known that was how we were gonna roll, I'd have made about three cuts and let the diesels do the rest!


----------



## little possum

Just a quick question for my PNW buds. What brand of filters do you prefer for velocity stacks?

And where do get the correct size filters?


----------



## Cedarkerf

I dont run velocity stacks but Madsens sells K&N, Uni and green weenies


----------



## madhatte

I have a K&N on my 036. It works great. I got both stack and filter at Madsens.


----------



## little possum

Thanks Brian. I just know that Ric has one somewhere on a big Jred, and figured ya'll would have the answers.

Hmm, 1 vote for K&N, and that is a great looking saw Madhatte!


----------



## sawbones

little possum said:


> Thanks Brian. I just know that Ric has one somewhere on a big Jred, and figured ya'll would have the answers.
> 
> Hmm, 1 vote for K&N, and that is a great looking saw Madhatte!



I got mine direct from the K&N website. I could not find the exact filter as my original was
a rubber top and the replacment had a CHROME top. Added about one extra HP with the chrome.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

sawbones said:


> I got mine direct from the K&N website. I could not find the exact filter as my original was
> a rubber top and the replacment had a CHROME top. Added about one extra HP with the chrome.:hmm3grin2orange:



is amazing what chrome can do... LOL


----------



## Hugenpoet

Jkebxjunke said:


> is amazing what chrome can do... LOL



To me its more amazing what Bones can do with anything that has a motor.


----------



## little possum

Thanks Ric, I think that may be a little too big for my application though. Just 70ccs


----------



## GASoline71

Bump... 






Gary


----------



## Jkebxjunke

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



hate to be nearby when that one comes down... wow


----------



## mdavlee

Wow that's a big cedar. I'd like to have been there to hear the boom when it hit.


----------



## longbar

mdavlee said:


> Wow that's a big cedar. I'd like to have been there to hear the boom when it hit.



If you were listening you prolly could have heard it in TN


----------



## Zombiechopper

They must be East coasters. No humboldt


----------



## sawbones

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



A great example of why we need deep bark dogs here.

These are the new ones I just got mounted.









Zombiechopper said:


> They must be East coasters. No humboldt



I think the main focus is to get that very expensive tree down safely.
If it breaks it means thousands of dollars lost for 20 foot of splinters.

The cedar has a bell at the bottom and once its down they cut the bell off
and because its not straight it may go to shake mill.

Around here many loggers just leave the bells in the woods. Some go for firewood.

The old loggers with hand saws just climbed up above the bell and made their cut.
You can see 4 of the springboard notches in this stump.
This one sits in my yard and was about 8' at the cut line.


----------



## GASoline71

Sick lookin' saw mang!

Gary


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Jeepers mang, that's a mighty big tree. I bet it went KABOOOM when it landed. Whose them fellars in the base notch? Your kin folks I reckon? :jawdrop:


----------



## slowp

Where I work, it feels like eyes are following my every move.







Just a stump from a tiny cedar. Wonder what happened?






Some trick falling from yesterday.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NvnM35sZ_7w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NvnM35sZ_7w&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WesternSaw

*Gasoline71*

Gary which one are you sitting in the wedge cut? Are you the one at the far right or the fella before him?
Lawrence


----------



## Meadow Beaver

petesoldsaw said:


> Gary which one are you sitting in the wedge cut?
> Lawrence



Gary is the one behind the tree takin a leak.  j/k


----------



## GASoline71

LMAO... none of those cats are me... It's one of my favorite pics. I think it was taken somewhere in NW Orygun.

Gary


----------



## Jacob J.

Actually that picture was taken on Pacific Lumber ground near Eureka. It's Redwood.


----------



## GASoline71

Hey buddy! How goes the fires? 

Gary


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> Actually that picture was taken on Pacific Lumber ground near Eureka. It's Redwood.



Yup. Out around Yager Creek if I remember right.


----------



## GASoline71

HI BOB!!!

Gary


----------



## banshee67

bunch of hippies over there on the west coast


----------



## GASoline71

What's a hippie?

Gary


----------



## Gologit

GASoline71 said:


> HI BOB!!!
> 
> Gary



Hi Gary.


----------



## GASoline71

HA! I made you post over 5,000!!! 

Gary


----------



## Jacob J.

GASoline71 said:


> Hey buddy! How goes the fires?
> 
> Gary



So far, so good. I spend my off time dreaming up new custom big saw projects. 



GASoline71 said:


> What's a hippie?



I think a hippie is like a fannie pack, only smaller.


----------



## wvlogger

GASoline71 said:


> What's a hippie?
> 
> Gary


----------



## sawbones

Jacob J. said:


> Actually that picture was taken on Pacific Lumber ground near Eureka. It's Redwood.




never was much good at telling tree species, but I sure could hookem and load em. 

The redwood and the cedar do share some traits though. 100 years ago there were cedars here that were 20' at the base.

Notice the color and the white ring of this cedar I cut yesterday compared to the redwood.
This was cut down about 5 years ago.

edit, the bar is sitting on fir.


----------



## GASoline71

Jacob J. said:


> So far, so good. I spend my off time dreaming up new custom big saw projects.



Suh-weet! 

I'll try to call ya some day soon... unless you're still out of earshot.

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Hi Gary.



Hi Boboakgooglitgologit nice ta see ya. This and Burvols falling pics are best threads on the forum.


----------



## slowp

Wow! A reunion. Let's gather for a group hug--No hugging trees though, unless it is to keep from rolling down the hill. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Evan

you know this thread brings back memories of talking to this great old man i know, he was an oldtimer back when logging done with horses.. i had the previlege of hearing his stories , he was 80 or something at the time and had givin up logging man years earlier to chase the excavation buisness.
he finaly semi retired and his son took over the dirt digging gig but he still drove dumptruck till his lisence was taken from him a few years ago.
at the time i didnt realize how lucky i was i was givin something that money dont get to exsperince as his breed is a dieing breed. i worked in the yard cleaning equipment and doing odd stuff that a kid of 12 years old could do. one day hes pulls in the yard to add oil to the front axle on his truck and asks if i want to finish the day with ofcourse i did i liked him so i hopped in

you wouldnt belive the stories he told and after that day i rode with him everychance i could . 
anyways to make long story shorter he is passed away now i visited him a few times before he left us but he had changed and didnt know who i was anymore.hes been gone now for about 5 years and it seems his kinda is just dieng breed that wont be replaced


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Jacob J. said:


> I think a hippie is like a fannie pack, only smaller.



.. like a cell phone holder?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Gasoline71*

SorryGary,Of course I have never met you in person, but from your little avatar I would have guessed you were one of those two sitting there in the picture.
Lawrence


----------



## WesternSaw

*Evan*



Evan said:


> you know this thread brings back memories of talking to this great old man i know, he was an oldtimer back when logging done with horses.. i had the previlege of hearing his stories , he was 80 or something at the time and had givin up logging man years earlier to chase the excavation buisness.
> he finaly semi retired and his son took over the dirt digging gig but he still drove dumptruck till his lisence was taken from him a few years ago.
> at the time i didnt realize how lucky i was i was givin something that money dont get to exsperince as his breed is a dieing breed. i worked in the yard cleaning equipment and doing odd stuff that a kid of 12 years old could do. one day hes pulls in the yard to add oil to the front axle on his truck and asks if i want to finish the day with ofcourse i did i liked him so i hopped in
> 
> you wouldnt belive the stories he told and after that day i rode with him everychance i could .
> anyways to make long story shorter he is passed away now i visited him a few times before he left us but he had changed and didnt know who i was anymore.hes been gone now for about 5 years and it seems his kinda is just dieng breed that wont be replaced


Man I love stories like that!All the older fellas that did a lot of different trades way back are leaving us now.We better listen to those we can before they all pass away.
Lawrence


----------



## RandyMac

mdavlee said:


> Wow that's a big cedar. I'd like to have been there to hear the boom when it hit.



You have to be there, even video can't catch it. It is felt as much as heard or seen. Maybe sometime I'll try to put it in words, that would be a pale expression of such an event.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Jacob J. said:


> So far, so good. I spend my off time dreaming up new custom big saw projects.



You're not the only one.


----------



## sawbid

Is northern cali really considered PNW?


----------



## Metals406

sawbid said:


> Is northern cali really considered PNW?



Yes. . . They'd like to think so.  

My aunt moved recently to Northern Cali after living in Portland for 27 years.


----------



## Rounder

sawbid said:


> Is northern cali really considered PNW?



Yeah, and I'd think they prefer it called Northern California, lol - Sam


----------



## RandyMac

The PNW is generally defined by the Cascade Range, find the southern volcano (Lassen?), draw a line west, and yes, the good part of California is included.


----------



## Rounder

RandyMac said:


> The PNW is generally defined by the Cascade Range, find the southern volcano (Lassen?), draw a line west, and yes, the good part of California is included.



Sure is beautiful country - Sam


----------



## RandyMac

mtsamloggit said:


> Sure is beautiful country - Sam



Yes indeed.
My old territory was pretty much the upper third of the state. I ricocheted around for 14 years looking for anything I could cut with a chainsaw. I did stage a few raids into Nevada and Oregon, but pretty much stayed where I belonged.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I'm pretty sure I'll never leave home or my family. But I wish I was born out there where you guys are. I love everything about the PNW. Or even the west in general. From the wild game to the big trees. 

Oh well, maybe one day when I'm older I'll move out there.


----------



## RandyMac

AV, the longer you wait, the less of everything there will be. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

RandyMac said:


> AV, the longer you wait, the less of everything there will be. Trust me on this one.



I know you're right man. And that's what I hate about this world. 
The big pine forest are amazing to me. There's nothing like that around here. 
I see on TV the loggers cutting those forest and the stumps of the forest before that that the old timers mowed down with CC saws and axes.


----------



## RandyMac

Yeah, those monster stumps, kinda unreal they did so much with handtools. One of my missadventues in falling was second growth Redwood, the stumps and leftover logs were a hazard. The amount of sticks generated by second growth Redwoods is amazing, I think half their volumne is sticks, I was beaten black and blue. I hate sticks.


----------



## Eccentric

sawbid said:


> Is northern cali*fornia* really considered PNW?



Yes it is. Spend some time in Crescent City or Eureka.............we've got far more big redwoods, and just as much rain and logging history as southern Oregon...


----------



## RandyMac

Hah ha, Oregon got cheated, very few Redwoods, just a few by the Chetco.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Hah ha, Oregon got cheated, very few Redwoods, just a few by the Chetco.



True. We've got them Oregonians beat there. Gave my post above a little tweak to reflect that. 

I certainly got spoiled growing up here. We've got Redwoods all over the place. Been hiking and backpacking in Armstrong Redwoods since I was a wee lad (and that's about 15 minutes drive from my house). I've even got some nice redwoods growing in the back field that Dad and I planted 30+ years ago. They're youngsters, and they tremble when they hear the Homelites running.................but they've got nothing to fear. They're taking over what is an OLD apple orchard................bullying them little old fruit trees...


----------



## madhatte

Got some nasty new snags this week as a result of Prescribed Burns gone awry (not us -- blame F&W). I left a few that fell across roads as roadblocks, rather than bucking them out, to discourage traffic where trees are going to fall. Once everything cools down, we have a BIG mess to deal with.


----------



## RandyMac

Should have let it burn.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Great thread!

Brings back lots of old memories of Hiway 26 through Rhododendron, Oregon and seeing load after load comming down the mountain. My Scoutmaster was a scaler just outside of Sandy - he never was able to camp from April to October or November. Have seen that all of the mills are closed.

Remember being shown a tree that was too big to bring out in '39 when the unti was cut. Was there in the '60s and might still be there today. It was about 13 foot thick, when I saw it.

Thank you all for the trip back to my childhood!

Hal


----------



## banshee67




----------



## Burvol

I never claimed to be some bad ass, but this is why I think 440's, 460's, and 372's are a total joke to cut logs with. I always spend most of my summers in 32" and bigger Fir. A handful of 4 footers in this strip up next. We don't count the bark


----------



## mdavlee

Looks like it's working out with the 660. Looks like some good trees there.


----------



## GASoline71

Suh-weet!

Great pics Burvy ol' buddy! 

Gary


----------



## Tzed250

Burvol said:


> I never claimed to be some bad ass, but this is why I think 440's, 460's, and 372's are a total joke to cut logs with. I always spend most of my summers in 32" and bigger Fir. A handful of 4 footers in this strip up next. We don't count the bark



Great pictures........thanks!


.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Those are some nice trees!

Last fall we built 11,000 ft of fence for a guy. Bout 4000 ft worth of it was about 40-50 yr old fence full of trees that we're prolly bird sheit when that fence was built. The birds eat the wild cherrys, sheit on the fence, then the cherrys grow.

I cut close to 1000 trees out of that old fence last fall. Took about 8-10 days. Most we're 20-40" thick. My 660 makes that work alot easier. I can't imagine doing that cutting with a 60cc or smaller saw. 

The 660 has a place at my jobsite. I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## RandyMac

Bigger is often better, my standard advice is always have one good 90-100cc chainsaw. It appears that the 066/660s fit the bill, but then almost any color big saw would.


----------



## Zombiechopper

banshee67 said:


>



Good thing you aren't any longer Randy or that shirt would be too short.


----------



## RandyMac

Actually, I lost my right leg years ago, I'm standing on my ####.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Great pics and nice fir. You using the labonville inserts,I started using those 3 or 4 years ago love having no buckles to catch on the brush. Hows the 066 feel.


----------



## Burvol

Cedarkerf said:


> Great pics and nice fir. You using the labonville inserts,I started using those 3 or 4 years ago love having no buckles to catch on the brush. Hows the 066 feel.



I love the saw. It's tough. It stumps great, limbs like a banshee and revs up quick and stays pulling hard in the big bucks, just what Burv likes 

My first hot rod 390 this same guy built that I gave my Dad is about tit for tat with this saw, but this one hangs on a little longer on the stump, and has a little more snot. Plus the rings just are barely seated. I think this thing is gonna get stronger tomorrow.

It has a lot of work into it, the guy who built it is pretty good at the 660 recipe, so the told me. I believe it.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Burvol*

Those are real sweet pictures you have posted up! Hope things are going better for you lately,hang in there and stay strong!
Lawrence


----------



## sawbones

ok guy's, Cedar or Redwood ? 

I wonder if these guy's argued about a whip being one pound heavier than another
or horsepower difference. :deadhorse:


----------



## RandyMac

Cedar and I bet they #####ed about every ounce. handle color was hugely important, there were fistfights over which oil to use.


----------



## mdavlee

I would bet they would say who had the most horsepower in his arms back then. People's competitive nature hasn't changed, just the means we use to go about it.


----------



## sawbones

RandyMac said:


> Cedar and I bet they #####ed about every ounce. handle color was hugely important, there were fistfights over which oil to use.



Fistfights? really ? You mean they couldnt get online and fill a thread with #####,##### and ###### to settle their arguments? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Yep real brawls, the kind we enjoyed a couple decades back. Now a 13 year old girl can slap crap without leaving the house.


----------



## Burvol

RandyMac said:


> Yep real brawls, the kind we enjoyed a couple decades back. Now a 13 year old girl can slap crap without leaving the house.



I've seen my share, participated in a few as well. What you guys didn't have back then that we do now is a few hulking, big ass bastads that are bigger than anyone you have ever seen, agile, and spend all their free time with MMA stuff. I have seen two or three guys beat so hard it made my stomach turn. Seriously.


----------



## Gypo Logger

GASoline71 said:


> Okay... I wanna give all the PNW guys a thread to post in. From the Redwoods in Northern California, to the HUGE Doug Firs of Washington and British Columbia...
> 
> Here is the thread where big CC's, longer bars, full and 3/4 wrap handles, and full skip chains are the norm. The Spotted Owl and the Marbled Murrelet can be grilled over a hot bed of coals, and served with a side of endangered Chinook Salmon. Wash it all down with an Alaskan Amber beer.
> 
> Where V-8's are turned into racing saws, along with V-twins, and anything else 2 men (or women) can drop through a 30 inch log.
> 
> Where burly men have logged big timber since before the turn of the century (not 2000!), and continued that tradition ever since. Just read the Art Martin thread if you need a clue. It'll take you a few days to read. But you will be a better chain sharpener and logging history buff if you do.
> 
> From the land of big timber loggin' and cuttin'... Welcome!!!
> 
> "Never give an Inch"
> 
> Gary


 Gary, just for the record, I don't think Art Martin was a logger. As you know, when a logger is a logger, it's in your blood and no matter how hard you try or how broke you are, you will always be a logger, woodcutter or timber faller till the grim reeper calls.
Art got out of the woods to be a fire captain and other health reasons.
I'll stay in the woods till they pry that Husky out of hands, or until there's no more timber.
Workin in the woods is the best thing that ever happened to me. I can thank the Indians for that as well as the Finlanders!
Gypo


----------



## slowp

sawbones said:


> ok guy's, Cedar or Redwood ?
> 
> I wonder if these guy's argued about a whip being one pound heavier than another
> or horsepower difference. :deadhorse:



More importantly, does the mustache plug up or does it work to filter out the dust? 

Why were those guys always dressed up? Didn't they get their good clothes pitchy while posing? I want to know...opcorn:


----------



## WesternSaw

*Sawbones*



sawbones said:


> ok guy's, Cedar or Redwood ?
> 
> I wonder if these guy's argued about a whip being one pound heavier than another
> or horsepower difference. :deadhorse:



Man those chips on the ground look the size of cedar shingles,LOL!
Is/was redwood used the same as cedar is used up here in B.C.? 
Lawrence


----------



## Gypo Logger

slowp said:


> More importantly, does the mustache plug up or does it work to filter out the dust?
> 
> Why were those guys always dressed up? Didn't they get their good clothes pitchy while posing? I want to know...opcorn:



Those guys are dressed up because they're Englishmen. You can always tell an Englishman, but you can't tell him much! Lol
Gypo


----------



## RandyMac

petesoldsaw said:


> Man those chips on the ground look the size of cedar shingles,LOL!
> Is/was redwood used the same as cedar is used up here in B.C.?
> Lawrence



Pretty much, doesn't smell as good. Redwood splits very well, with the right log, you could get 4"X4"X20 foot rails split out of it.

Burv, our brawls never went as far as a true beating, you proved your point, and bought your buddies beer. No-one was ever left on the ground gagging up teeth.


----------



## slowp

Yukonsawman said:


> Those guys are dressed up because they're Englishmen. You can always tell an Englishman, but you can't tell him much! Lol
> Gypo



I thought dey ver Scandihoovians named Sven und Ole.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I thought dey ver Scandihoovians named Sven und Ole.



Nope...they're probably FS employees. Note that one is laying down and the other is just leaning on his ax. Neither appears to be dirty from hard work. The one laying down in the face will probably cite the logger for not leaving him enough room to stretch out comfortably.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Nope...they're probably FS employees. Note that one is laying down and the other is just leaning on his ax. Neither appears to be dirty from hard work. The one laying down in the face will probably cite the logger for not leaving him enough room to stretch out comfortably.



One less huckleberry pie to make.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Gologit said:


> Nope...they're probably FS employees. Note that one is laying down and the other is just leaning on his ax. Neither appears to be dirty from hard work. The one laying down in the face will probably cite the logger for not leaving him enough room to stretch out comfortably.



Your FS guys sound like our PennDOT guys. :bang:


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> One less huckleberry pie to make.



Hahahahaha


----------



## Brian13

GASoline71 said:


> Okay... I wanna give all the PNW guys a thread to post in. From the Redwoods in Northern California, to the HUGE Doug Firs of Washington and British Columbia...
> 
> Here is the thread where big CC's, longer bars, full and 3/4 wrap handles, and full skip chains are the norm. The Spotted Owl and the Marbled Murrelet can be grilled over a hot bed of coals, and served with a side of endangered Chinook Salmon. Wash it all down with an Alaskan Amber beer.
> 
> Where V-8's are turned into racing saws, along with V-twins, and anything else 2 men (or women) can drop through a 30 inch log.
> 
> Where burly men have logged big timber since before the turn of the century (not 2000!), and continued that tradition ever since. Just read the Art Martin thread if you need a clue. It'll take you a few days to read. But you will be a better chain sharpener and logging history buff if you do.
> 
> From the land of big timber loggin' and cuttin'... Welcome!!!
> 
> "Never give an Inch"
> 
> Gary



Even though I live as far as you possibly can from the PNW and still be in the U.S. I just read this from start to finish. Great thread!!! I love the pictures and the history here. The weather looks perfect and the pics look amazing. I think I might understand, at the very least I understand why you guys are proud. I have a lot of respect for you guys in the woods everyday! I hope to join you all one day. BTW, I have a small weast coast saw. 044 with 3/4 wrap bars, large west coast falling spikes, and a 24" and 32" bar.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Gologit said:


> Nope...they're probably FS employees. Note that one is laying down and the other is just leaning on his ax. Neither appears to be dirty from hard work. The one laying down in the face will probably cite the logger for not leaving him enough room to stretch out comfortably.



I wish you guys would quit raggin on my PawPaw like that!

Poor ole guy is 102 now. He even traded the crosscut saw in for a Stihl back in 73'.

He said it took him 30 whole minutes to drop that tree so cut him some slack.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## slowp

*Just a Small Punkin*

Twinkle is a smurf saw.






It was too early for a nap.


----------



## mdavlee

What is that 40"+? I don't remember what size bar twinkle wears.


----------



## slowp

mdavlee said:


> What is that 40"+? I don't remember what size bar twinkle wears.



Twinkle is short, a mere 28". Twinkle is a girly saw.


----------



## mdavlee

I meant the tree in the road. I was guessing off the size of the saw.


----------



## slowp

5 or 6 feet. Some BUOLs cut it up for firewood. That isn't the DBH shown there. That part is off the road.


----------



## mtngun

slowp said:


> 5 or 6 feet. Some BUOLs cut it up for firewood. That isn't the DBH shown there. That part is off the road.


BUOL ?

Butt Ugly Odd Loggers ?

Busy Urban Oregon Liberals ?


----------



## slowp

*According to the BUOL*

I ran into the guy who is working on turning it into firewood. He supplied the following info. 

Where he first cut into the tree it measured 82 inches in diameter. He is using a 660 with a 42 inch bar. He can do that cuz he's an old, accomplished faller of trees of such size. He mentioned the word "thunk" as in I was cutting through on the last cut and it went thunk and popped off.


----------



## mdavlee

I bet that made a lot of firewood then. Thunk is that like kerplunk?


----------



## slowp

Morton Loggers' Jubilee pre lawnmower race activity. The flag was just raised and the guys on the top of the spars had just brought it up. We were getting East winds. The wind direction switched back to out of the West after the sun went down. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Yorj1LVDJ8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Yorj1LVDJ8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gologit

mtngun said:


> BUOL ?
> 
> Butt Ugly Odd Loggers ?
> 
> Busy Urban Oregon Liberals ?



Busted Up Old Loggers.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> One less huckleberry pie to make.



Uh, I looked at that picture again. Not FS employees at all...probably tourists.Is the pie ready yet?


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Busted Up Old Loggers.



Yup



How are you Bob?


----------



## GASoline71

How about BUYPL?

Busted Up Young Punk Loggers... I'm not *that* old yet...

But young enough for some of you'se to call me a whippersnapper... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> How are you Bob?



Doing fine. Working waaaay too much and not playing enough but other than that things are good. If that OG thing goes this winter I was thinking it would be fun to get Burvol down here and have him use one of your old school Macs on an old school tree. Might make for some good video. I'll PM you when things calm down a little.


----------



## slowp

It was definitely a BUOL whittling away on that punkin. The punkin blocks do not split easily so he was having to rip them. I should have taken a picture of his saw. The chainsaw collectors may be horrified. It was wiped clean but well used--the labels were worn off, there was wear. Let me see if I get the terminology correct, the chain was square ground skip. The perfect set up for him. 

Now that we are in hootowl, he'll have to put off getting more wood. 


Bob Gologit, you might have earned back a smidgen of pie. Maybe the first cut.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Gologit-Burvol-Treeslingr*

Was it one of you fellas that had posted pictures of a couple of guy's you used to work with falling on the coast?These fellas I'm thinking of were described as tough as nails and I think one of the fellas names was Larry.Also believe one or maybe both fellas hunted and has some videos posted on YouTube.Anyone able to fill me me in?
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## Burvol

petesoldsaw said:


> Was it one of you fellas that had posted pictures of a couple of guy's you used to work with falling on the coast?These fellas I'm thinking of were described as tough as nails and I think one of the fellas names was Larry.Also believe one or maybe both fellas hunted and has some videos posted on YouTube.Anyone able to fill me me in?
> Thanks
> Lawrence



I posted some of his You Tube vids, got a kick out of the entertainment value. Cody (Tarzan Tree) worked with Larry. The man Cody refered to as the strongest human being he's ever seen in the woods is Todd Hopkins. I don't know any of them. I thought that Jeff Revis might have been Larry from a picture, then found his videos, as they are both compact, barrell thighed looking dudes, wearing yellow hats LOL. Cody and I's mutual friend, a former Columbia Helicopter cutter says ole' Revis is probably the best OG timber faller in the modern era, hands down with not much argument from our peers.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Burvol*

Thanks for the information Burvol! I'm going to see if I can find those hunting videos on YouTube.
Lawrence


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I like Larry's vid of him having his son throw the scope.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Meadow Beaver*



Meadow Beaver said:


> I like Larry's vid of him having his son throw the scope.


I haven't seen all the hunting videos from him.When you say throw the scope, do you mean he chucked it out? Why? It's Larry that goes by the name Bushler on You Tube correct? Man he seems like a real character!
Lawrence


----------



## Meadow Beaver

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gephLnImzM8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x2b405b&amp;color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gephLnImzM8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x2b405b&amp;color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WesternSaw

*Meadow Beaver*

Man,that's a bloody Timex not a scope!Thanks for posting it.
Lawrence


----------



## Greystoke

GASoline71 said:


> How about BUYPL?
> 
> Busted Up Young Punk Loggers... I'm not *that* old yet...
> 
> But young enough for some of you'se to call me a whippersnapper...
> 
> Gary



I would have to join this club!


----------



## Greystoke

Burvol said:


> I posted some of his You Tube vids, got a kick out of the entertainment value. Cody (Tarzan Tree) worked with Larry. The man Cody refered to as the strongest human being he's ever seen in the woods is Todd Hopkins. I don't know any of them. I thought that Jeff Revis might have been Larry from a picture, then found his videos, as they are both compact, barrell thighed looking dudes, wearing yellow hats LOL. Cody and I's mutual friend, a former Columbia Helicopter cutter says ole' Revis is probably the best OG timber faller in the modern era, hands down with not much argument from our peers.



Definitely can attest to That! Jeff and Todd are both awesome timber fallers that I have been fortunate enough to work with. Actually Jeff was my bullbuck for Columbia, and the only reason I ever went back to work for them, as I have a ton of respect for him. He is falling timber now with another guy I worked with, who is now a cutting contractor...Ron Grove is the guys name, who also belongs in this class. The first time I worked with all of these guys I was 19, and I definitely felt like a little boy when I was around this group!


----------



## slowp

Oh joy. 

It's Sunday into early next week that we up the ante on the rainfall as forecast models show a long train of tropical moisture taking aim at the Pacific Coast. This is our proverbial "*Pineapple Express"* fire hose of moisture, but models still are not agreeing on where this hose will aim and how long it'll stick around, but with it in the neighborhood, we need to plan as if it's going to rain heavily non-stop for a couple days and keep an eye for potential river flooding.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> Oh joy.
> 
> It's Sunday into early next week that we up the ante on the rainfall as forecast models show a long train of tropical moisture taking aim at the Pacific Coast. This is our proverbial "*Pineapple Express"* fire hose of moisture, but models still are not agreeing on where this hose will aim and how long it'll stick around, but with it in the neighborhood, we need to plan as if it's going to rain heavily non-stop for a couple days and keep an eye for potential river flooding.



Yeehaw.....


----------



## cpr

Could be worse... I think the NYCSM guys have all switched over to slabbin' snowpack for igloos rather than timber for cabins.


----------



## RiverRat2

cool thread,,,,,

I know Leupold scopes are tuff,,,,,,,,

but the U toob of the kid throwing the perfectly good rifle scope is just too weird for me,,,



slowp said:


> Oh joy.
> 
> It's Sunday into early next week that we up the ante on the rainfall as forecast models show a long train of tropical moisture taking aim at the Pacific Coast. This is our proverbial "*Pineapple Express"* fire hose of moisture, but models still are not agreeing on where this hose will aim and how long it'll stick around, but with it in the neighborhood, we need to plan as if it's going to rain heavily non-stop for a couple days and keep an eye for potential river flooding.



Be careful out there, Patty


----------



## Gologit

RiverRat2 said:


> cool thread,,,,,
> 
> but the U toob of the kid throwing the rifle scope is just too weird for me,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful out there, Patty



Hey Texas! How ya been? I think Slowp will be okay. She still has that 2 place kayak so she and the Used Dog can get to town if the water gets too high.


----------



## RiverRat2

Gologit said:


> Hey Texas! How ya been? I think Slowp will be okay. She still has that 2 place kayak so she and the Used Dog can get to town if the water gets too high.



I've been good,,, how bout yer self pardner????


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Meadow Beaver said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gephLnImzM8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x2b405b&amp;color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gephLnImzM8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;color1=0x2b405b&amp;color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Thats bout the funniest stuff Ive ever seen. 

He ran that poor lil kid half to death. Wing dat sumbeach!


----------



## DangerTree

That there is truly funny.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## K7NUT

GASoline71 said:


> Okay... I wanna give all the PNW guys a thread to post in.
> 
> Gary



Yep, here I is!
or-e-gone!


----------



## slowp

Yes, I have boats and live on a high spot. I don't live behind the bar anymore so if we are cut off, I'll have to drink up my own alcoholic beverages.

The phrase, "Swamp Loggers" was used yesterday. Unfortunately, our version of Swamp Loggers is cancelled due to wet weather. That's up here, in the PNW.


----------



## RandyMac

We are well above average rainfall, lots of snow in the Coast Range, a big Pineapple could give us a flood year, nothing like '64, but the river channels could use washed out.


----------



## Greystoke

RandyMac said:


> We are well above average rainfall, lots of snow in the Coast Range, a big Pineapple could give us a flood year, nothing like '64, but the river channels could use washed out.



I remember hearing about that one a lot when I worked in Humboldt....crazy how high that water got...I cant believe it washed that bridge out between Fortuna and Rio Dell!


----------



## Greystoke

It definitely gave the river banks a good cleanin!


----------



## rbtree

slowp said:


> Oh joy.
> 
> It's Sunday into early next week that we up the ante on the rainfall as forecast models show a long train of tropical moisture taking aim at the Pacific Coast. This is our proverbial "*Pineapple Express"* fire hose of moisture, but models still are not agreeing on where this hose will aim and how long it'll stick around, but with it in the neighborhood, we need to plan as if it's going to rain heavily non-stop for a couple days and keep an eye for potential river flooding.



I'm hoping the below weather discussion is right, in that the PE warming will be brief. feet. We at least have the benefit of colder ocean temps, typical of a La Nina winter. I'm going to try to get up skiing Friday and Saturday---I've yet to be up, and have a full season's pass to both Crystal and Snoqualmie (Alpental is the real draw there) So far, the current storm hasn't been dumped a huge amount of snow at pass levels, but Baker has received two feet, but that is mighty wet snow,as the water content is 3.2 inches. If the snow levels drop to 2500 as they say today, then skiing tomorrow could be pretty good. If Crystal gets a fair bit more than the paltry 9" in the last two days, I'll head up there.


FXUS66 KSEW 091112 AAA
AFDSEW

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SEATTLE WA
300 AM PST THU DEC 9 2010

MINOR ADJUSTMENT TO WORDING ABOUT GREEN RIVER IN THE HYDROLOGY 
SECTION.

.SYNOPSIS...MOIST WESTERLY FLOW ASSOCIATED WITH A DEEP UPPER LOW IN 
THE GULF OF ALASKA WILL KEEP WESTERN WASHINGTON SHOWERY THROUGH 
FRIDAY. HEAVY SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO FALL IN THE MOUNTAINS. AFTER A 
RELATIVE BREAK LATE FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT...RAINY AND MILDER 
WEATHER WILL DEVELOP OVER THE WEEKEND AND CONTINUE INTO EARLY NEXT 
WEEK.

&&

.SHORT TERM...MOIST WEST-SOUTHWEST FLOW CONTINUES ACROSS THE PACIFIC 
NORTHWEST ABOUT A DEEP UPPER LOW NEAR 53N/139W. THE AIR MASS REMAINS 
SOMEWHAT UNSTABLE WITH SHOWERS WIDESPREAD ACROSS WESTERN WASHINGTON. 

THE UPPER LOW WILL WEAKEN AND MOVE SLOWLY NORTH-NORTHEAST TOWARD 
SOUTHEAST ALASKA TODAY THROUGH FRIDAY. WEST-SOUTHWEST FLOW WILL 
CONTINUE ACROSS WESTERN WASHINGTON TODAY...THEN BECOME MORE WESTERLY 
TONIGHT. PLENTY OF MOISTURE WILL CONTINUE TO STREAM INTO THE 
FORECAST AREA THROUGH THIS PERIOD...AND THE AIR MASS WILL REMAIN 
WEAKLY UNSTABLE. SHORTWAVE FEATURES IN THE ZONAL FLOW WILL MOVE 
THROUGH THE REGION...MOST LIKELY ONE TONIGHT AND ANOTHER ONE FRIDAY.

SO THE SHOWERY WEATHER REGIME WILL CONTINUE. THERE HAVE BEEN SOME 
THUNDERSTORMS -- ESPECIALLY ALONG THE COAST AND OFFSHORE -- SINCE 
TUESDAY NIGHT...AND THAT SHOULD CONTINUE THROUGH TONIGHT. THE SNOW 
LEVEL IS AROUND 3500 FT AT THIS TIME...AND IT WILL FALL TO AROUND 
2500 FT BY FRIDAY MORNING. THE WINTER STORM WARNING FOR THE 
MOUNTAINS LOOKS ON TRACK. ANOTHER 1.0 TO 2.5 INCHES OF PRECIPITATION 
CAN BE EXPECTED TODAY THROUGH FRIDAY FOR MOST AREAS IN THE 
MOUNTAINS...MEANING ANOTHER 1 TO 2.5 FT OF SNOW IS LIKELY.

ON FRIDAY NIGHT AN UPPER RIDGE WILL BEGIN BUILDING ALONG THE WEST 
COAST OF NORTH AMERICA...AHEAD OF A PLUME OF SUB-TROPICAL MOISTURE 
MOVING ACROSS THE DATELINE. THE STRONG WARM FRONT ASSOCIATED WITH 
THIS WILL REACH THE OREGON COAST FRIDAY NIGHT AND LIFT NORTHWARD 
ACROSS WESTERN WASHINGTON SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT. IT WILL BRING 
*SUBSTANTIAL PRECIPITATION TO THE AREA. THE SNOW LEVELS WILL RISE 
DRAMATICALLY TO AROUND 7000 FT OVER THE OLYMPICS AND SOUTH 
WASHINGTON CASCADES SATURDAY NIGHT...BUT REMAIN LOWER FOR THE TIME 
BEING OVER THE CENTRAL AND NORTH WASHINGTON CASCADES. MCDONNAL

.LONG TERM...THE STRONG WARM FRONT WILL CONTINUE TO LIFT NORTHWARD 
SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT...WITH THE SNOW LEVEL CLIMBING TO AROUND 
7000 FT ACROSS THE ENTIRE FORECAST AREA. THE COLD FRONT ASSOCIATED 
WITH THIS SYSTEM WILL MOVE SOUTHEAST ACROSS WESTERN WASHINGTON 
MONDAY. IT WILL BRING MORE RAIN BUT THE COOLER AIR MASS BEHIND THE 
FRONT WILL BRING THE SNOW LEVEL DOWN TO 2500 FT OR SO ON TUESDAY.* 
THE COOLER SHOWERY REGIME SHOULD CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY. THE 
LONGER RANGE MODELS AGREE BROADLY ON THIS SCENARIO. MCDONNAL


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> We are well above average rainfall, lots of snow in the Coast Range, a big Pineapple could give us a flood year, nothing like '64, but the river channels could use washed out.



Even the Flathead Valley here in Montucky flooded bad in '64. I was just an itch in daddy's pants then. . . But I've seen some pictures. 

Edit:











The Great Northern Railroad also took a big hit that year: http://www.gnry.net/flood/flood.html


----------



## WesternSaw

*rbtree*

I'm 3 hours North of you if your in Seattle,just 45 minutes once your over the line.Everyone here has been going bananas buying up snow tires for the big snowfall to come because of El Nina.It's recommended that here that you put on 4 snow tires rather than just the two on the drive wheels so that has added to the frenzy and there is a bit of a shortage for some sizes because Quebec has a law that states 4 snowies on a vehicle.Right now it is absolutely pissing down here.
Lawrence


----------



## paccity

well? are the webbs between your toes coming out? it's supposed to be even better this weekend. rivers should be plenty blownout too.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Rain,Rain.Rain*

Man, it has poured here today I tell ya.Just about an hour ago we had a brief glimpse of,ah SUN,Yeah SUN.It's supposed to rain for the next four days.
Lawrence


----------



## slowp

*Our emergency plan is invoked...*

I was asked to work a day this weekend. Since we go out in twos, I picked a coworker who has a family with a lot of heavy equipment. Should we get marooned, I know her hubby will move a lot of earth to get us out. 

I'm a team leader, but I'm not sure what that is. It seems as though anybody who is saw certified is a leader, and Twinkle has cut stuff out of a mudslide before, making her and me look like we should both be on one of the "How Do I Get My Saw Clean" threads. Back in da old days, when ve had lots more people aworkin' here, ve vould do such (sometimes stupid) tings like hook chokers to chunks in culverts and try to pull them out wid a 2 wheel drive compact 4 banger pickup. I don't have any chokers now. But I have a bigger pickup. 

Oh well, more money will be earned for dentistry. (where's the whiney emoticon?)

From 2007 or was it 2008?


----------



## schmuck.k

i think it was 2007 slowp if i remember right. it was pooring today on tiger mountain the little mini ex was sliding around on the trails witch was fun


----------



## FSburt

Well looks like the train is moving north as we down here in the central Sierra's will be in the 70's by the weekend. This is December isn't it. As far as the 64 flood when i lived in Orleans all the locals talked about how Bluff Crick drainage got damned up near the junction with hwy 96 and then blew out and redirected the the whole creek bed into the Klamath. Seen some pretty impressive pics of the Orleans bridge getting hammered too. "The 1964 flood of the Klamath was brought about by a combination of heavy snow pack back in the mountains combined with warm weather and lots of warm pineapple connection rain".
"Water is all powerful when in mass.


----------



## RandyMac

This is poorly done PDF on the Klamath and Eel river floods of 1964.

http://www.waterboards.ca.gov/water_issues/programs/tmdl/records/region_1/2003/ref1784.pdf


One of my favorite forestry projects was clearing the Bull Creek drainage of log jams, I earned my bucking spurs there.


----------



## slowp

The 1996 flood brought the Salmon up to the 1964 level or quite close to it. Fortunately, the Klamath did not rise as much. I watched the tail lights of the jeep in front of me disappear on the highway. The road had sunk about 5 feet and the highway stripes were still lined up. He got the jeep out later.

We Somes Barians were cut off for a while. Not even the mail got through.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Went through the '66 flood on MT Hood. When we went to sleep is was below freezing and about 3 feet of wet snow on the ground. When we woke up it was above 50 and the snow was gone. School was closed as the water rose. Had to walk across the bridge to get into Rhododendron from the West. Two or so hours later 100 foot on the West and about 250 feet on the East side of the bridge fell into the Zigzag River. My mother was on the West side of the bridge after the approaches fell. three days later she had to ride a bosom's chair across one of the creeks feeding the river to get home.

Watched over 100 houses float down the river and bust up. One family got out with their kids and the Barbie dolls they had for them for Christmas.

I guess the good part is that only one person was killed. Old guy would not leave his home. 

Hal


----------



## Cedarkerf

The pine apple xpress is here was raining at Crystal yesterday afternoon pouring today rivers are turning brown and raising fast. Thank doodness its supposed to cool bak down tuesday after freezing level up to 8000 feet today.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Cedarkerf said:


> The pine apple xpress is here was raining at Crystal yesterday afternoon pouring today rivers are turning brown and raising fast. Thank doodness its supposed to cool bak down tuesday after freezing level up to 8000 feet today.



Yeah it's like that here too. We _had_ a foot of snow earlier this week. It's been 45-50 out with rain, so our streams and rivers are ready to burst their banks.


----------



## 056 kid

Cedarkerf said:


> The pine apple xpress is here was raining at Crystal yesterday afternoon pouring today rivers are turning brown and raising fast. Thank doodness its supposed to cool bak down tuesday after freezing level up to 8000 feet today.



GOOD, maybe those lazy steelhead will get their aces in gear. . .


----------



## RandyMac

We escaped all that, just a few inches of rain. The Smith is up and Steelhead green. The Klamath is cow dung colored.


----------



## 056 kid

You been getting into storage under your control room Randy?

I see your eyes are alittle on the red side. . 



Or have they always been that way?


----------



## paccity

so far dodged the hose. took a drive down the siletz, seen worse , upper is better than down lower. still to fast for good catching. damn near spring time 62 at the house. cant wait for it to cool off. and i cut some wood on the way,. yes on sunday.


----------



## RandyMac

I put the red in awhile back, Fall colors.

We hit 61 today, hung out at the ocean, it's moderately riled today.


----------



## slowp

FOP today. Foresters On Patrol. I was asked to drive around and check things today so got a coworker and we did so. We didn't get a lot of rain last night, but it opened up this afternoon. To keep awake and from getting too bored, we cut some trees out of roads. Twinkle was bounced off the bottomside of an alder and glanced off a rock. Poor Twinkle. Will need to do some filing tomorry. 

Until about 2:00 we only saw 3 other vehicles out in the woods. Then it looked like folks had decided the bridge wasn't goint to be cut off and ventured out. 

When we came in, the Cowlitz was higher, but still within its banks. 

We were surprised at the elevations we were getting to on bare roads today.


----------



## sawbones

Found one of our PNW carvers making sawdust and selling his creations last sunday nite in Snohomish Wa..

Got to met Steve a few years ago at a local carving event my wife was participating in.

Snapped some pics and got to chat for a few mintutes on my way through town.

He travels all over for shows and competitions.

We even had a Pemco insurance commercial here that steve was featured in carving a little bear holding your toilet paper. 

The commercial was called, Roadside chainsaw carver, your one of us.











sorry about the blurry pics, need a new camera.















Steve at Baileys last summer, Woodland Ca.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8UbioSr8DE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8UbioSr8DE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

direct link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8UbioSr8DE


Steve lives on Whidbey Island. Some more of his work.

http://www.chainsawsculptors.com/galleries/steve_backus/index.html


----------



## paccity

to all you pnw's. wish you all a very merry mossy christmas.


----------



## smithie55

Merry Christmas and a Happy Wood Year


----------



## teacherman

Wolfcsm said:


> Went through the '66 flood on MT Hood. When we went to sleep is was below freezing and about 3 feet of wet snow on the ground. When we woke up it was above 50 and the snow was gone. School was closed as the water rose. Had to walk across the bridge to get into Rhododendron from the West. Two or so hours later 100 foot on the West and about 250 feet on the East side of the bridge fell into the Zigzag River. My mother was on the West side of the bridge after the approaches fell. three days later she had to ride a bosom's chair across one of the creeks feeding the river to get home.
> 
> Watched over 100 houses float down the river and bust up. One family got out with their kids and the Barbie dolls they had for them for Christmas.
> 
> I guess the good part is that only one person was killed. Old guy would not leave his home.
> 
> Hal



Wonder if he was related to Harry Truman.


----------



## GASoline71

Bump... 

Anybody get any sawdust in their ears lately?

Gary


----------



## Hddnis

Only sawdust I've got is from framing a new building.:hmm3grin2orange:


On a PNW weather note, there is a mudslide about to close the road up to our place and our neighbors evacuated because there house is below another slide that is moving about 3/4" per day. Each slide is north of sixty-thousand cubic yards of material and the one on the road has boulders in it that weigh in at about forty tons each.

Oh well, no biggie I guess. There is another road out, first guy through has to punch the snow drifts and it is only an extra seven miles of barely improved road. (Is that dimple in my cheek from my tongue planted there?)



Mr. HE


----------



## RandyMac

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Anybody get any sawdust in their ears lately?
> 
> Gary


 
No, but I have lust in my heart.


----------



## GASoline71

Nice pickle!

Gary


----------



## RandyMac

and very tall. Alluvial flat tree.


----------



## forestryworks

It's been a rainy day here and I'm having daydreams of the PNW, humboldts, and tall timber.


----------



## homelitejim

helped a neighbor remove a elm tree. Stihl 066 with 32" bar and a Stihl 441 with a 25" bar.

[video=youtube;ZAVbLn021Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAVbLn021Nk[/video]


----------



## slowp

I just went to an Easter Eve barbecue where the guys all had riggin' clothes on. Does that count?


----------



## GASoline71

You darn tootin' it does Patty! 

Gary


----------



## Gologit

I flush cut some stumps...and then spent the afternoon filing chains.:msp_mad: Maybe we ought to start a thread about which brand of chain cuts dirt the best.


----------



## slowp

I led a brief discussion on which chain would be best to cut old plastic septic pipe with. The consensus was full skip and do it on a warm day (which we've now had one) as opposed to cold. But then I thought of the icky chips that would fly and I will use a sawzall.


----------



## parrisw

Gologit said:


> I flush cut some stumps...and then spent the afternoon filing chains.:msp_mad: Maybe we ought to start a thread about which brand of chain cuts dirt the best.


 
A chain that's nearly wore out is the best one!



slowp said:


> I led a brief discussion on which chain would be best to cut old plastic septic pipe with. The consensus was full skip and do it on a warm day (which we've now had one) as opposed to cold. But then I thought of the icky chips that would fly and I will use a sawzall.


 
Chop saw works the best, perfect square cuts every time.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> I led a brief discussion on which chain would be best to cut old plastic septic pipe with. The consensus was full skip and do it on a warm day (which we've now had one) as opposed to cold. But then I thought of the icky chips that would fly and I will use a sawzall.



You wouldn't want *those* chips in your ears (or your mouth, or even on your boots...



parrisw said:


> A chain that's nearly wore out is the best one!
> 
> Chop saw works the best, perfect square cuts every time.


 
Yep. The abrasive wheel can get melted plastic on it though. I bet an old Wright recipricating saw would work great.....it'd be like a giant Sawzall...


----------



## Gologit

parrisw said:


> A chain that's nearly wore out is the best one!


 
LOL...They weren't worn out when I started but now they're the official stump chains. I don't usually mess with flush cutting stumps but this was a favor to a friend. We're cutting at the site of an old gold mine so almost all the trees have metal in them. We figure we're lucky when all we hit is wire.


----------



## madhatte

Brought the wreckin' crew out and we dropped, limbed, and bucked an acre or so of doghair alder for a friend. I got a cord and a half of firewood and a buffalo steak dinner out of the deal. Not so bad, I say. Only saw casualty was the ground wire on the 026; gotta choke it to kill it until I get a new terminal on there. Also had a leaner maple barberchair on me but it ended up where it was supposed to go in spite of itself.


----------



## parrisw

Eccentric said:


> You wouldn't want *those* chips in your ears (or your mouth, or even on your boots...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The abrasive wheel can get melted plastic on it though. I bet an old Wright recipricating saw would work great.....it'd be like a giant Sawzall...


 

Nope, I use a carbide blade used for cutting wood, works excellent!


----------



## parrisw

Gologit said:


> LOL...They weren't worn out when I started but now they're the official stump chains. I don't usually mess with flush cutting stumps but this was a favor to a friend. We're cutting at the site of an old gold mine so almost all the trees have metal in them. We figure we're lucky when all we hit is wire.


 
Yep! I keep a few old wore out chains around in-case.


----------



## sawbones

got a new timber beast saw today, man am I jazzed 

its a PNW thang, you wouldnt understand. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis

Gologit said:


> LOL...They weren't worn out when I started but now they're the official stump chains. I don't usually mess with flush cutting stumps but this was a favor to a friend. We're cutting at the site of an old gold mine so almost all the trees have metal in them. We figure we're lucky when all we hit is wire.






If I cut into trees with gold nuggets in them I would not complain at all and just buy a new chain for each tree.



Mr. HE


----------



## Cedarkerf

*PNW gas station*

Stopped at my favorite gas station down in elby by Mount Rainier they let me shoot a couple pics. The biggest saw has an 8 foot bar Only gas station I know where you can buy a proffesional saw


----------



## wyk

I, uh, counted some trees the other day...er...


----------



## Eccentric

Nice place to stop by. I'm eying that Homelite C-91 hanging there too...


----------



## Cedarkerf

Outside


----------



## Gologit

Great stuff Brian. I'd like to see that place.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Great stuff Brian. I'd like to see that place.



Same here.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Great stuff Brian. I'd like to see that place.



Come on up well take you there. Itsnot that far north of Patty used to be home of some major logging


----------



## fir

Gologit said:


> I flush cut some stumps...and then spent the afternoon filing chains.:msp_mad: Maybe we ought to start a thread about which brand of chain cuts dirt the best.



There is a trick to somewhat save the chain. Start your cut by only cutting half way through the stump. The chain only pulls sawdust out of the wood. If you start by just cutting the whole way through the stump your pulling the dirt through the wood bad. After cutting through the wood back cut the rest of the stump again pushing the sawdust out no dirt. I hope this helps it sure saves me some time.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## slowp

We put up with 9.5 months of drizzle and rain and clouds (unless it is like last year when we had 11.5 months of depression) so we can go and have lunch at places like this.

















View attachment 247154
View attachment 247156
View attachment 247157
View attachment 247158


----------



## paccity

patty, it is a pnw thing and a lot of folks would like to understand .:msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> patty, it is a pnw thing and a lot of folks would like to understand .:msp_wink:



Yup. But if they don't understand right away can we send them back to wherever they came from?


----------



## Trx250r180

where else in the country is it 63 degrees in august ?


----------



## RandyMac

How about 55 degrees and 40 watt sunshine?


----------



## StihlyinEly

Y'all have a LONG way to go to equal the "Do I Need to Start a Fight" thread. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180

StihlyinEly said:


> Y'all have a LONG way to go to equal the "Do I Need to Start a Fight" thread. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



ok ill start ,we only like saws with flippy caps around here .........


----------



## slowp

It is a just right 72 here. To be perfect, I'd like it to cool down into the 40s at night. With fog...


----------



## pioneerguy600

trx250r180 said:


> where else in the country is it 63 degrees in august ?



Here,..on the East coast.


----------



## StihlyinEly

It gets into the 40s at night here even in June, July, August and September. A few years back we had honest thick frost each of the summer months, too. 

Paradise? 

I think so.


----------



## agstr

Cedarkerf said:


> No unfortunately Sam died a few years ago and the saw shop was shut down.



Wow......Last year I bought the old Stihl Beaver from the saw shop -- it is a duplicate of the one in Madsen's -- I had no idea of the history behind the Sultan shop -- thought it would be a good advertisement for selling firewood.......the skookum way


----------



## tolman_paul

Can't believe AK was included by the op 

Can't bet any more North or West, and we've got some respectable trees.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Jani and I went down to mount Rainier for our Anniversery and our favorite gift shop added this outside display. Its owned by a retired logger who is a great story teller and his wife. Is a wealth of historical info for the mineral lake are


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Jani and I went down to mount Rainier for our Anniversery and our favorite gift shop added this outside display. Its owned by a retired logger who is a great story teller and his wife. Is a wealth of historical info for the mineral lake are



Happy anniversary!


----------



## Cedarkerf

Thanks Bob


----------



## slowp

Happy anniversary to the both of youse.

I just returned from the Packwood fleece market. I bought a piece of marionberry pie. That was it. There are less sellers than last year. Oh well. 

The pie was good. Enjoy!


----------



## Cedarkerf

We were gonna come down and see you Party but just didn't work out. We had snow day before yester day. Well prolly make it labor day


----------



## Metals406

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## paccity




----------



## slowp

Here's the view of Rainier that you missed.

View attachment 297003


It's a PNW joke.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> Here's the view of Rainier that you missed.
> 
> View attachment 297003
> 
> 
> It's a PNW joke.



:hmm3grin2orange: yea our views been like that a lot up here rumor is its not supposed to rain all weekend but I think its not supposed to snow but never say never


----------



## GASoline71

Bump...

G'mornin' you knuckleheads. 

Gary


----------



## Huskybill

PNW were the real men cut big trees. A place we’re men are men and the sheep are scared.lol

I was born on the wrong side of our country. I was told to go west young man, but did I listen? Nope.

I was born in the wrong century too. I was born 200 years too late.


----------



## Derf

Damn this thread is old as dirt.


----------



## madhatte

G'mornin yerself! How's things?


----------



## GASoline71

Derf said:


> Damn this thread is old as dirt.



Lol... That it is...



madhatte said:


> G'mornin yerself! How's things?



Doing well. With all this down time, I've been playing around with saws and figured I hadn't been here for eons. Gotta shake the tree and see who falls out.

Gary


----------



## Hddnis

Ow!

Who shook the tree!?!?


----------



## Oldsawnut

Hey Gary... Lets just not revive the oil debate


----------



## Ted Jenkins

When I was working in Southern Oregon I came across the biggest fir tree ever for me at that time. This was some time in the late sixties. The stump was a little over twelve feet across. since I went there several times I counted the rings not once not twice but three times. Two thousand rings. Then I started working above Lytle Creek CA where I found a tree fourteen feet across. It was too badly burned to count the rings as was stated the oldest tree in California. Joe Elliot Memorial. Before it burned I did not notice it much because there were many other large trees around. I have not seen any large trees in the PN in more than thirty years. Does any body know of any large trees still growing in the PN. I took down a fir on my property that counted fifteen hundred rings, but I did save the top, but not sure why as it does not tell very many stories. Thanks


----------



## madhatte

Ted Jenkins said:


> Does any body know of any large trees still growing in the PN.



Oh yeah there are more still around than you might think, you just gotta keep your eyes out. I can absolutely walk to quite a few.


----------



## Stihl 041S

Ol Pharts comin out of the woodwork 
That’s a good thing.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

My bad I meant to say Northern Oregon about eighty miles South of Pendleton. I was there two months ago and did not see any old growth anything. I hope a couple are still around. I remember one sale that had at least a hundred old growth trees on it. Probably will never see that again or at least a thousand years from now. Thanks


----------



## madhatte

80 miles south of Pendleton is pine country. Just rolled through there a few weeks ago, a fine piece of timber to be sure.


----------



## GASoline71

Oldsawnut said:


> Hey Gary... Lets just not revive the oil debate



Deal!
lol

Gary


----------



## Otis B Knotknocker

Of course their livers are huge, they stay drunk all the time.


----------



## windthrown

GASoline71 said:


> Bump...
> 
> G'mornin' you knuckleheads.
> 
> Gary



Gary? The swabbie? Holy moly. Sorry dude, everyone here on AS has forgotten what a 372xp, 044, 026, or 036 are any more. They have all been replced with FarmerTEC and Hutzl knock-offs. They will all be upgraded soon with Huawei's G5 internet portals soon. So when they fail, you can still use them to watch YouTube videos and post on AS. Wuhan virus sterilizing is also available on all parts imported from china, though they are being hoarded and may take a year to get here. 

Same as it ever was...


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Otis B Knotknocker said:


> Of course their livers are huge, they stay drunk all the time.



Yes have to say most of the people I knew from the PNW area consumed much. My immediate supervisor always said he tipped a few most nights. I worked with him for close to a year before I actually went to his home or he let me. He implied he needed about a case every day to just stay going. I helped his wife one afternoon unload some things from her pickup. I asked why the beer and she said this was the normal weekly supply. I will move them wherever and she said just put them by the door as next week will be more. About ten cases worth. In lest than twenty minutes he went through a six pack. I was wondering how he was never late in the AM. As a youngster during the fifties the cowboys and Indians drank more than a little during the Pendleton Roundup. I had never seen lifeless bodies before laying on the streets with blankets over them. It seemed like nobody took notice. Thanks


----------



## Cantdog

Ted Jenkins said:


> Yes have to say most of the people I knew from the PNW area consumed much. My immediate supervisor always said he tipped a few most nights. I worked with him for close to a year before I actually went to his home or he let me. He implied he needed about a case every day to just stay going. I helped his wife one afternoon unload some things from her pickup. I asked why the beer and she said this was the normal weekly supply. I will move them wherever and she said just put them by the door as next week will be more. About ten cases worth. In lest than twenty minutes he went through a six pack. I was wondering how he was never late in the AM. As a youngster during the fifties the cowboys and Indians drank more than a little during the Pendleton Roundup. I had never seen lifeless bodies before laying on the streets with blankets over them. It seemed like nobody took notice. Thanks


Well Ted I've never seen sleepers in the streets stateside...…..but I have seen that very thing in Costa Rica.....at 2:00 in the afternoon.....cars and bikes just swerving around 'em….right out in front of the bar....normal day....LOL!!


----------



## RandyMac

Lmao!


----------



## Hddnis

Yeah, we got sleepers in the streets, but they don't tip a bottle, they smoke the hippie lettuce and shoot the devils sauce.
Used to be you only found them in the big cities, but that changed with the spotted owl being used to kill off small towns and the logging that supported them. 
Now you find them everywhere, but still mostly in the big cities.


----------



## Dean-O

Saw mechanic and salesman from The great state of Jefferson

Also lived in the Seattle area back in the day


----------



## sawbones

Is this were the old loggers come to talk about how long their bars used to be?


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## OM617YOTA

Take a drive through downtown Salem recently? Whole place is a homeless camp, people sleeping on sidewalks and eating leftovers out of garbage cans. I didn't roll down the windows but I can only imagine it smells like downtown Portland - stale piss.

Glad I live out in farm country.


----------



## RandyMac

I moved from a degenerating NorCal seaport town to a nice little farm town in Scott Valley, west of Yreka,
I wish I could have done it years ago.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Randy, I like your Jefferson seal better than my own.


----------



## RandyMac

lift it if you want to.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Thank you for the offer. I'll won't borrow another man's avatar, but I'll probably print it out and put it on the shop wall.


----------



## RandyMac

Whereabouts in Oregon are you?


----------



## OM617YOTA

Stayton.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

madhatte said:


> Oh yeah there are more still around than you might think, you just gotta keep your eyes out. I can absolutely walk to quite a few.



In my community there only about a dozen eight to ten foot diemeter trees left. Hundreds of six footers, but the old grandpas are gone. In the PNW it has beens years since I have seen any ten footers. I would hike around just to hang out a bit to see them. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Cantdog said:


> Well Ted I've never seen sleepers in the streets stateside...…..but I have seen that very thing in Costa Rica.....at 2:00 in the afternoon.....cars and bikes just swerving around 'em….right out in front of the bar....normal day....LOL!!



You mean corpes waiting to be picked up by the coroner. The deceased are left in the streets until they smell very bad. Thanks


----------



## OM617YOTA

Back of my truck.


----------



## RandyMac

I bought a little old store in Fort Jones, I'll have exclusive rights to sell 51st State stuff in Fort Jones.from Jefferson State Outfitters. I'm in the middle between Callaghan and Yreka on Hwy 3, the other local outlets.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Hell I won't print it, I'll buy the sign and a flag. Is that your store or should I just buy from Jefferson State Outfitters myself?


----------



## RandyMac

I'm not up and running yet, get what you need from them, they are very nice people.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Done. Thank you sir.

Let us know when you're up and running.


----------



## GASoline71

windthrown said:


> Gary? The swabbie? Holy moly.
> Same as it ever was...



Same old me... 

Gary


----------



## GASoline71

RandyMac said:


> I moved from a degenerating NorCal seaport town to a nice little farm town in Scott Valley, west of Yreka,
> I wish I could have done it years ago.



Hey buddy... good to read ya. 

Gary


----------



## windthrown




----------



## windthrown

Don't forget your Gary Goo... the choice of PNW fallers!


----------



## windthrown

RandyMac said:


>


I see your Mac and raise you a Stihl... in the great state of Jefferson.


----------



## windthrown

The late great State of Jefferson.


----------



## windthrown

SOJ is being shelved and replaced with plans for a Greater Idaho now. Ft Jones included.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Greater Idaho would be my preference. Longish term plans include a move to Idaho, regardless.


----------



## RandyMac

locally, the Idaho plan is not strongly considered, too many flakes in Boise, meaning more of the same silly stuff.


----------



## Hddnis

Yeah, all depends on the diapers in charge. Gov. Little has been totally stupid with the lock down nonsense.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Neither Jefferson nor Greater Idaho being likely to go anywhere, moving to Idaho seems like a good plan to buy a few more years of sanity.


----------



## sawfun

windthrown said:


> I see your Mac and raise you a Stihl... in the great state of Jefferson.
> 
> View attachment 825153


Now this might be interesting .


----------



## sawfun

Ted Jenkins said:


> You mean corpes waiting to be picked up by the coroner. The deceased are left in the streets until they smell very bad. Thanks


We frequently have sleepers on the sidewalks here in Portland and I've seen plenty in Milwauie and Oregon City as well. Some sleep for 8 hours or more, even in Temps well above 90 out in the sun, so high or drunk they do not seemingly feel it. I haven't seen them in the street much yet, just a couple.


----------



## Cantdog

Ted Jenkins said:


> You mean corpes waiting to be picked up by the coroner. The deceased are left in the streets until they smell very bad. Thanks


No......I've seen 'em get up and stumble away on their own.....so I don't think they was dead....


----------



## sawfun

Cantdog said:


> No......I've seen 'em get up and stumble away on their own.....so I don't think they was dead....


Some likely die, oh well, their choices are not always so good.


----------



## Yotaismygame

LOL


----------



## Ted Jenkins

During the Pendleton Roundup which was the basic fall fair for the people in that area. It was a time when the cowboys drove their cattle from the ranges into or near the town for auction. After a couple of weeks the cowboys got paid which was timed to happen before the fair. Heavy drinking occurred also the Indians which drank too often clashed with the cowboys. Some Indians were responsible hard workers others not so much. During the night gun fights and knife fights which resulted in fatalities causing LE to cover bodies to determine what kind of investigation should happen. Often times LE assumed that little investigation was warrantied. As a young man witnessing the deceased just laying there wherever they ended up seem a bit spooky. After a while I realized how many carelessly lived and fought and expected to die that way. I would probably say some of that mentality rubbed off. Thanks


----------



## Hddnis

Cowboys getting drunk at the rodeo and fighting is just a way of life for them.
We used to just break it up and take them back to their trailers.
City slickers always wanted to press charges. "He can't try to take my girl away from me!" I used to tell them "Look, if I press charges I'm charging everybody and that means your gay ass is going to jail too. Think about it, you want to be locked in a cell with him?"


----------



## GASoline71

windthrown said:


> Don't forget your Gary Goo... the choice of PNW fallers!
> 
> View attachment 825151


HAHAHAHA! I remember that pic! I was a tad drunky-poo when that was taken. 

HGary


----------



## windthrown

OM617YOTA said:


> Greater Idaho would be my preference. Longish term plans include a move to Idaho, regardless.



Yeah, I am looking at selling and moving to Boise now. Oregon has gone to complete shyte. Well, west Oregon at least. East Oregon is still OK, but its still under the pervue of the flaming liberal lezbo 'not my governor'. It has gotten completely out of control here in the greater PDX area. Crime is up 400%. And all the cops can do is give a citation and a court date to any thief caught red handed, or doing any number of other crimes. The punk street racers take over the Fremont Bridge here on the interstate, and the cops cannot do anything about it under orders of the mayor. Two of my cop friends on the Portland Police want to move to Boise with me. Seriously.


----------



## sawfun

windthrown said:


> Yeah, I am looking at selling and moving to Boise now. Oregon has gone to complete shyte. Well, west Oregon at least. East Oregon is still OK, but its still under the pervue of the flaming liberal lezbo 'not my governor'. It has gotten completely out of control here in the greater PDX area. Crime is up 400%. And all the cops can do is give a citation and a court date to any thief caught red handed, or doing any number of other crimes. The punk street racers take over the Fremont Bridge here on the interstate, and the cops cannot do anything about it under orders of the mayor. Two of my cop friends on the Portland Police want to move to Boise with me. Seriously.


33rd Avenue behind the airport is filled with meth addicts stealing and striping cars right there on the street. Its a 45 mph zone and I have to watch for them as they jet out from their trailers like a rabbit crossing the highway. Their trailers block our view to pull out into that 45 zone as well making the turn extremely hazardous with a 43 foot bus. The police nor the city can do anything as per the mayors orders. Bad guys just walk into stores and walk out with plenty of apparently free beer. The other night looking up at the stars I thought, you know, I bet governor Brown will probably tax me on star light some day. Hell, maybe even a moon viewing tax.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Hddnis said:


> Cowboys getting drunk at the rodeo and fighting is just a way of life for them. We used to just break it up and take them back to their trailers. City slickers always wanted to press charges. "He can't try to take my girl away from me!" I used to tell them "Look, if I press charges I'm charging everybody and that means your gay ass is going to jail too. Think about it, you want to be locked in a cell with him?"



I think you forgot to mention the squaws as they were more ferocious than any Brown Bear. Some times some one would introduce you to some lady to find out her Native American Heritage then look out if she likes you. They had the reputation of drinking more than anybody yet whip any body getting in their way. They seemed to have a jealous streak that meant if you cross them you die. The PNW seemed even in the sixties to start to mellow out though. Open range was where some one could make a deal for a few head and start a herd with only the shirt on your back. Thanks


----------



## sawfun

Ted Jenkins said:


> I think you forgot to mention the squaws as they were more ferocious than any Brown Bear. Some times some one would introduce you to some lady to find out her Native American Heritage then look out if she likes you. They had the reputation of drinking more than anybody yet whip any body getting in their way. They seemed to have a jealous streak that meant if you cross them you die. The PNW seemed even in the sixties to start to mellow out though. Open range was where some one could make a deal for a few head and start a herd with only the shirt on your back. Thanks


Drunk Indian/Native American/ indigenous persons, or whatever the proper term is now, women's brothers are what you NEED to be aware of if you want to live. Well at least it was still that way in the 80's. Even if the women was agreeable, the male members of their family may not be after the fact.


----------



## Hddnis

sawfun said:


> Drunk Indian/Native American/ indigenous persons, or whatever the proper term is now, women's brothers are what you NEED to be aware of if you want to live. Well at least it was still that way in the 80's. Even if the women was agreeable, the male members of their family may not be after the fact.



Yeah, but they would breed like rabbits amongst themselves, girls wouldn't even know who the baby daddy was, hard to remember when you're only 13. Lots of abortions, lots of drinking and drugs, lots of violence. Makes the elders sad, but no one really seems to care enough to address the situation with any meaningful change.
Oh, I forgot billboards, putting billboards against domestic violence must work because you see them everywhere.


----------



## windthrown

sawfun said:


> 33rd Avenue behind the airport is filled with meth addicts stealing and striping cars right there on the street. Its a 45 mph zone and I have to watch for them as they jet out from their trailers like a rabbit crossing the highway. Their trailers block our view to pull out into that 45 zone as well making the turn extremely hazardous with a 43 foot bus. The police nor the city can do anything as per the mayors orders. Bad guys just walk into stores and walk out with plenty of apparently free beer. The other night looking up at the stars I thought, you know, I bet governor Brown will probably tax me on star light some day. Hell, maybe even a moon viewing tax.



And to think that I thought that the growing barrios in Hillsburrito and Gresham were bad. I guess that all the illegals with their 'free food' Oregon Trail food stamp cards will eventually get into a turf war with the growing herds of stealing homeless and druggies. Sanctuary state sanctioned hand outs vs outright theft that is not only tolerated, but encouraged by the city, county and state. My one cop friend says that she goes out on patrol now half the time with a shrink in the back seat. Have to have the state approved psychologist ride along to deal with the 'victims' living in the streets and sidewalks. Mayor's orders. Any people put before the courts for higher crimes are just released as well now.

There is some pending measure on this or a future election ballot to add another tax to pay for all the homeless 'victims'. I see the George Soros paid for bleeding heart ads for it on TV now. I did not see it on the ballot though. Maybe its a Washington State measure, or a Portland city measure. Portland, Tent City and home of the homeless and ever growing barrios. If Seattle is dying, Portland is already dead. Keep it going. Vote for TED!


----------



## sawfun

windthrown said:


> And to think that I thought that the growing barrios in Hillsburrito and Gresham were bad. I guess that all the illegals with their 'free food' Oregon Trail food stamp cards will eventually get into a turf war with the growing herds of stealing homeless and druggies. Sanctuary state sanctioned hand outs vs outright theft that is not only tolerated, but encouraged by the city, county and state. My one cop friend says that she goes out on patrol now half the time with a shrink in the back seat. Have to have the state approved psychologist ride along to deal with the 'victims' living in the streets and sidewalks. Mayor's orders. Any people put before the courts for higher crimes are just released as well now.
> 
> There is some pending measure on this or a future election ballot to add another tax to pay for all the homeless 'victims'. I see the George Soros paid for bleeding heart ads for it on TV now. I did not see it on the ballot though. Maybe its a Washington State measure, or a Portland city measure. Portland, Tent City and home of the homeless and ever growing barrios. If Seattle is dying, Portland is already dead. Keep it going. Vote for TED!


A few years back Portland PD responded to a troublemaker threatening everyone on my bus and the guy wouldn't leave or go with them until they tazzed him. Well that made a girl, whom he'd been harrasing upset so afterward the poor cop had to explain exactly why he did what was necessary. Then anytime there is any type of violence a Portland PD supervisor must come out and interview everyone who witnessed everything. Man that cost tax dollars. I saw four young Oregon City cops confront a big dude who was drunk and belligerent. He was telling those pathetic kid cops what they were and not gonna do. What happened to using Billy clubs? Hell, there was four of um to his one? Not like cops used to be. These kid cops were Barney Fifes if I ever saw one.


----------



## OM617YOTA

Most of us with kids or dogs understand that you reward the behavior you want. Do you give Rex a bone when he pees on the floor? Hell no. When you set out baited ant traps, do you put them in your house? Sure you do, if you want the ants to come in your house. I prefer they stay outside. When a city sets up all kinds of free programs to steal money from working people and give it to homeless junkies, then decides not to punish them for stealing or taking a dump in the street, they shouldn't wonder why they suddenly have lots more homeless junkies than they used to, stealing things and taking dumps in the street.

It's evil. Not only is it theft to begin with(government sponsored theft is still theft), but at that point enabling the homeless junkie is actively hurting them, too.


----------



## sawfun

Liberals don't generally work too hard for their money. Most are educated folks with high paying jobs that manage cause they can't do real "essential" jobs themselves. The working man is under attack by these folks as he is deemed a creature that is below them. The problem is the so called "conservative" class is often led by the rich that believe the working class is there for exploitation. The rich get richer and the working class, note no longer middle class, pay for it all.


----------



## rogue60

sawfun said:


> Liberals don't generally work too hard for their money. Most are educated folks with high paying jobs that manage cause they can't do real "essential" jobs themselves. The working man is under attack by these folks as he is deemed a creature that is below them. The problem is the so called "conservative" class is often led by the rich that believe the working class is there for exploitation. The rich get richer and the working class, note no longer middle class, pay for it all.


 It's the same here the harder you work the less money you make sit on ya ass all day and do stuff all you will be rewarded big time.


----------



## Trx250r180

Ever get that gmc out of the ditch ?


----------



## RandyMac

'sup Crusher?


----------



## OM617YOTA




----------



## windthrown

The PNW answer to people not practicing social distancing now, and more so if the virus mutates and we go into zombie apocalypse mode. Also good for warding off homeless junkies heckling you downtown, and for trimming that branch getting in your way of a kill shot. Now, which oil should I use in this thing, and which would be better, square or round filed full chisel chain?




*Killsaw Chainsaw Bayonet*

$365.00

The Killsaw Chainsaw Bayonet© is another original Panacea X innovation. We were the first company to offer a production cordless electric chainsaw bayonet that attaches to a 1913 Picatiny mil spec. rail. In production since 2012. Great attention getter for gun shows or deer camp. An excellent addition to you Fantasy Warrior collection; you’ll be ready to go when the Zombie Apocalypse hits! Also great for gun store displays and trade show displays.


----------



## Overkill338

GASoline71 said:


> Okay... I wanna give all the PNW guys a thread to post in. From the Redwoods in Northern California, to the HUGE Doug Firs of Washington and British Columbia...
> 
> Here is the thread where big CC's, longer bars, full and 3/4 wrap handles, and full skip chains are the norm. The Spotted Owl and the Marbled Murrelet can be grilled over a hot bed of coals, and served with a side of endangered Chinook Salmon. Wash it all down with an Alaskan Amber beer.
> 
> Where V-8's are turned into racing saws, along with V-twins, and anything else 2 men (or women) can drop through a 30 inch log.
> 
> Where burly men have logged big timber since before the turn of the century (not 2000!), and continued that tradition ever since. Just read the Art Martin thread if you need a clue. It'll take you a few days to read. But you will be a better chain sharpener and logging history buff if you do.
> 
> From the land of big timber loggin' and cuttin'... Welcome!!!
> 
> "Never give an Inch"
> 
> Gary
> [/QUOTE ]
> I bought a 462, hasn't even been started yet. I'd love to trade the sprocket cover, for a west coast cover with double bumper spikes and possibly the 3/4 wrapped handle. I'd give $ with mine to make the trade. Any reasonable trades considered. Thanks!


----------



## windthrown

Overkill338 said:


> I bought a 462, hasn't even been started yet. I'd love to trade the sprocket cover, for a west coast cover with double bumper spikes and possibly the 3/4 wrapped handle. I'd give $ with mine to make the trade. Any reasonable trades considered. Thanks!



Y'all need to fix the post, as it is buried in Gary's OP that y'all quoted. Being as y'all are from VA, I dunno who in the PNW would give up their wrapped/spiked/large clutch cover west coast falling setup here for a standard one. This is the best setup for falling in this region.


----------



## Hddnis

windthrown said:


> Y'all need to fix the post, as it is buried in Gary's OP that y'all quoted. Being as y'all are from VA, I dunno who in the PNW would give up their wrapped/spiked/large clutch cover west coast falling setup here for a standard one. This is the best setup for falling in this region.



A very polite response.


----------



## Overkill338

windthrown said:


> Y'all need to fix the post, as it is buried in Gary's OP that y'all quoted. Being as y'all are from VA, I dunno who in the PNW would give up their wrapped/spiked/large clutch cover west coast falling setup here for a standard one. This is the best setup for falling in this region.


Yeah, I apologize. The double bumper spikes that I bought for my MS360 fit the 462. In fact, the spike on the case is the same part#. The one on the sprocket cover the hole had to be opened up a little. I've went back to my dealer and ordered the 20" and 25" Light weight bars, and the wrap handle. 





Again, I apologize for the hi-jack fellas.


----------



## Hddnis

Overkill338 said:


> Yeah, I apologize. The double bumper spikes that I bought for my MS360 fit the 462. In fact, the spike on the case is the same part#. The one on the sprocket cover the hole had to be opened up a little. I've went back to my dealer and ordered the 20" and 25" Light weight bars, and the wrap handle.
> View attachment 831380
> View attachment 831382
> View attachment 831383
> 
> 
> Again, I apologize for the hi-jack fellas.



No worries.

Looking at the dog hair on the carpet makes me ask what kind of dog you have?

That saw is going to be really nice to run when you get it all set up.


----------



## Overkill338

Hddnis said:


> No worries.
> 
> Looking at the dog hair on the carpet makes me ask what kind of dog you have?
> 
> That saw is going to be really nice to run when you get it all set up.


My sons Lab loves laying in the shop, or wherever I'm working at the time. Sadly, he's pushing 15 and got a couple tumors. Awesome dog though. I'm a little embarrassed about the hair now. If my wife reads this, I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Hddnis

My dog's a husky/malamute, he's shedding this time of year and leaves hair everywhere. 

But he's a faithful pup and so I don't mind.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

My helper hates it when I work all day. He is an expert at finding comfortable places to observe me sweating and running saws. When ever we go from one place or another he comes alive. Or any kind of walk will get him all excited. Thanks


----------



## OM617YOTA

@Ted Jenkins You really shouldn't stress him out like that, it can't be good for him.


----------



## Hddnis

Yeah, dogs have life pretty well figured out, find sucker and make the puppy dog eyes and you're set.


----------



## wyk

Overkill338 said:


> Yeah, I apologize. The double bumper spikes that I bought for my MS360 fit the 462. In fact, the spike on the case is the same part#. The one on the sprocket cover the hole had to be opened up a little. I've went back to my dealer and ordered the 20" and 25" Light weight bars, and the wrap handle.
> View attachment 831380
> View attachment 831382
> View attachment 831383
> 
> 
> Again, I apologize for the hi-jack fellas.



WIll those fit an 044?


----------



## windthrown

Well, here is a PNW 'thing' if there ever was one. Dunno how many recalls I have signed to get rid of this "thing" from Oregon...


----------



## OM617YOTA

Signed two myself just a couple weeks ago. If it's Brown, flush it down.


----------



## sawfun

OM617YOTA said:


> Signed two myself just a couple weeks ago. If it's Brown, flush it down.


YUP!!!


----------



## Woodslasher

Bumping this back towards the top with some pics of a 3/4 wrap/dog kit I just put on my 562. Now I just need to cut a 32 inch chain to go with a bar I’ve got and replace the wimpy 28 inch bar that came with this thing... not. Full comp chisel on a 28 seems like a good setup for now, but I might just put this b/c on a 272 and put the 32 on this eventually.


----------



## windthrown

Hope people here are doing OK with these fires? I am in an evac 2 zone but not ordered out yet. I get text updates on my cell phone with reverse 911 calls. Hopefully the Riverside fire has stalled out or can be contained. Over half of Clackamas Co is under evacuation now. And this county is larger than the state of Rhode Island. Smoke has been thick as snot here. 500/500 on the toxic air scale lately. Fires north of me in Washingtion state, fires south of me here in Oregon. When these fires started I could see wall smoke clouds thousands of feet high to the south over the Clackamas River area. For a week now I have not been able to see the road from my house. Today the smoke is better though. Last Monday's wind storm was a big one. 70 MPH east winds here, lost power for 2 days. We reported 3 downed power lines, one was a major high and lower voltage power line pole snapped in half. Trees down all over around here. I went out with my brother and salvaged about 2 cords of alder and doug fir for firewood from clearing the roads. All the downed cottonwood that you would want is still to be had for the taking. We passed on that. Watering my property as much as I can. Still cleaning up all the snapped off tree limbs and storm debris. Also got a new 7500 Watt generator as PGE plans on cutting power here in future with any high winds (like PG&E does in California). Power outages are going to be even more common here in an area that they are already common.


----------



## Goinwheelin

Looking great in central Wa  Ahtanum ridge is in this picture but the smoke has completely blocked it out. It’s only about 1.5 miles from here as the crow flies. 


Highway 12 is closed from oak creek to SR 123 on the other side of white pass because of a fire west of rimrock lake. Air quality is in the 390-410 range here but we keep on trucking


----------



## OM617YOTA

Good luck folks, hell of a nasty year. I posted my pics in the WTF thread.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I have been ordered to evacuate five times, but some how never have. I have managed to make my self useful with several departments. Got a call from some strike team that did not know any thing because they never had been up in the mountains. So I grabbed my mountain bike and tracked them down to show them a well and where they should set up. At the end of the day their mocho attitude some how vanished. I hate to stay up all night listening to scanners. Some times you have to do all alone. My K9 always stays close and does not get too intimated. We have had smoke for two weeks, but work must go on. I have been trying to get all my water tanks full for the what if. Thanks


----------



## windthrown

Yeah, wather tanks. I had to get 60 gallons of water from my ex-SIL in Gresham last week when the power was out for the second day. My bamboo nursery stock was parched from the high winds. The 60 gallons did the trick. The next day the power came back on. But now I have the generator for the well pump, so no more filling water tanks. Air here was about 400 today. I could see the road and almost to the neighbor's house. Almost. My cat does not seem to mind the smoke. But half the time he is indoors in the HEPA filtered air.

Macho attitude. Yeah... the Mt Hood Ski Patrol was like that. There were a few hot shots and smoke jumpers on the patrol, along with some paramedics and even a few doctors. I just ignored the jock mentality. Several there were also ex-military. They missed the chain of command thing. I also ignored that. One ex submarine commander was cool though. As were the doctors. One GI doc used to say: "Never trust a fart!" He was right about that. My best friend on the patrol was a OB/Gyn. I would introduce him as my gynecologist. That played with peoples' heads.

I have now been demoted to evacuation zone level 1, "be ready to evacuate"... now in the green zone. I am 15 miles from the nearest fireline, but it is still 2 river canyons away from me. Where is the rain that they have been predicting here? This is one of the wettest places on earth!


----------



## Trailsawyer

Good to hear that you guys in Oregon are doing OK! 
I'm sitting up here on the north side of the Columbia where our air quality index has mostly stayed under 300....
Stay safe!


----------



## GASoline71

Been pretty dang wet around here lately... Don't go and float awayany of you'se!

Gary


----------



## OM617YOTA

Very glad that our recent ice storm, closely followed by torrential rain and 60mph winds, were separate events, and didn't happen at the same time. Yeehaw!


----------



## Goinwheelin

I’ll take the weather up here over tornadoes or hurricanes any day.


----------



## madhatte

^ correct

even an occasional volcano is better than endless hurricane season


----------

